# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  3D Printer

## cdesp

Λέω να παραγγείλω αυτόν τον εκτυπωτή από Γερμανία, με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να μπορώ να τυπώνω γρανάζια.
Θα μπορώ να τυπώνω γρανάζια με αυτόν; Επίσης αν ξέρετε κάποιο ηλελκτρονικό μαγαζί στην Ελλάδα που να πουλάει καλής ποιότητας πλαστικό PLA ή ABS (αν κάποιος ξέρει τα υπέρ και κατά τους θα ήθελα μια ενημέρωση).

Προφανώς το κόστος αλλά και το μέγεθος 20χ20 που μπορεί να τυπώσει επαιξαν ρόλο στην επιλογή του αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο. 

Επίσης αν υπάρχει πρόταση για λογισμικό και site με βιβλιοθήκες 3d ευπρόσδεκτα.

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλημέρα .Ακριβώς τον ιδιο εκτυπωτη εχω παραγγείλει και εγώ .Περιμένω να μου έρθει μέχρι τέλος του μήνα.  :Biggrin: 
Δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με 3d printing ξανά αλλά εχω φτιάξει 2 CNC router απο το μηδεν και τα εχω σεταρει (πάνω κατώ εχουν την ιδια βασική αρχή )

Είδα οτι πέρνουν μερικές βελτιώσεις για να έχεις ποιοτικότερες εκτύπώσεις.(Extra Ανεμιστηράκι στην κεφαλή,καλύτερη σταθεροποίηση στους άξονες και άλλα..)
Κάποια σίγουρα θα τα κάνω αφού θα τα εκτυπώνω εγώ.
Μεγάλα αρνητηκά σημεία δεν είδα.Από reviews κατάλαβα οτι μπορείς να κάνεις καλές εκτυπώσεις κατευθείαν χωρίς τροποποιήσεις.
Προσοχή θέλει μονο στα βύσματα πάνω στην πλακέτα που είδα σε μερικούς είχανε λιώσει ,αφού η κεφαλή και το κρεβάτι τραβάνε μερικά ampere.(Υπάρχει και για αυτό upgrade με mosfet).

Τώρα για τα προγράμματα.
Έχω αρχήσει και κάνω μερικά πραγματάκια στο Tinkercad. Είναι online στον browser.Θέλει δηλαδή σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ και ¨δουλευεις¨ στην σελίδα χωρίς να κατεβάσεις κάτι.
Το καλό είναι οτι δεν χρειάχεται να έχεις μεγάλη επεξεργαστική ισχύη για το τρέξεις.Σίγουρα θα ψαχτώ και για κάτι άλλο πιο δυνατό.

Μετά οτι μοντέλο φτιάξεις θα πρέπει να πάρεις το αρχείο του (συνήθως .svg αλλά και αλλα..) και να το βάλεις σε άλλο πρόγραμμα που θα κάνει Slice.

To Slice πρόγραμμα θα έχει τις ρυθμήσεις για τον εκτύπωτή σου πχ μεγεθος τραπεζιου ,προγραμμα που εχει στην πλακέτα για επικοινωνία, τύπο υλικού πλαστικού 
    και κάποιες ρυθμήσεις για πως θες να κάνεις εκτύπωση(γεμίσματα ,στηρίξεις σε μέρη που είναι στον αέρα κ.α.)
Κάνοντας Slice το αρχείο σου θα φτιάξει ενα αλλο αρχείο το οπόιο θα είναι αυτο που θα στέιλει στον εκτυπωτή σου και θα περιέχει απλές εντολές GCode γραμμένες για τον εκτυπωτήσου 
    με τις ρυθμήσεις που του έχεις δώσει.(δεν μπορεις δηλαδή να μου στείλεις εμενα το Gcode να τυπώσω αν εχω αλλο τυπο εκτυπωτή).
Για Slice εχω δουλέψει το Repetier που εχει πολλες ρυθμήσεις αλλά έχει και πολλές δυνατότητες.Κάνει και Slice αλλά στέλνει και την εκτύπωση στον 3d Printer.
Bλεπεις την αναπαράσταση της εκτύπωσης ,χειρήζεσαι τα μοτέρ και αλλα....

Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί ενα σωστό καλυμπράρισμα στην αρχή.Πρεπει να γωνιάσουν οι αξωνες για να μην σου βγάινει το τετράγωνο σε τραπέζιο  :Lol:  καθώς και η επιπεδότητα του κρεβατιού.

Με το καλό να σου έρθει και καλή αρχή! Και οτι θες και μπορώ εγώ η κάποιος αλλος συμφουρίτης εδώ είμαστε.

----------

cdesp (19-01-18)

----------


## cdesp

Ευχαριστώ για την ανάλυση, αυτό που δεν είναι εμφανές είναι αν μπορείς να τυπώσεις απευθείας (μέσω USB) ή θέλει οπωσδήπωτε αρχείο σε SDCard.

Ένας λόγος που το θέλω είναι για να φτιάξω μελλοντικά ένα CNC οπότε θα μου χρειαστεί για μερικά εξαρτήματα.
Δεν το έχω παραγγείλει ακόμη θα περιμένω λίγο μήπως κάποιος έχει κάτι αρνητικό να πει.

Έψαξα και για fillaments αλλά 4 ευρώ για 100g μου φαίνονται αρκετά.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Εγω τον εχω 
η διαφορά είναι στα σημεια που δείχνει με μπλε και κίτρινο πλαστικό εμένα είναι μεταλλικά
είχα και μια διαφορά τη τιμή 80ε
Από στιβαρότητα ο εκτυπωτής έχει ελάχιστη αλλά δεν χρειάζεται και παραπάνω λόγω του μικρού βάρους της κεφαλής
Αν δεν τον μετακινήσετε από εκεί που θα ρυθμίσετε το τραπέζι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα
το πιο πιθανό είναι να θέλετε κάθε φορά που θα τυπώσετε να κάνετε μηδενισμό της κεφαλής
αυτό γιατί το λογισμικό έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και μπορεί να μη δει το μηδέν (έχει διακοπτάκι και η βελόνα που το πιέζει κακοσχδιασμένη και κουνά) άρα εμπλοκή και θα πρέπει να γυρίσετε τους άξονες με το χέρι άρα ξανά μηδενισμό της κεφαλής
Το καλό όμως είναι ότι μπορείτε να αλλάξετε το firmware και να να βάλετε αυτόματη ρύθμιση του τραπεζιού ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα
Σκεφτήκατε ότι το πλαστικό θα είναι 0.3mm άρα λίγο να χάνει το τραπέζι από τη μια πλευρά το αντικείμενο θα είναι στον αέρα
Για πιο μεγάλη λεπτομέρεια μπορείτε να βάλετε 0.1 ή 0.2 εμένα μου αρκεί το 0.3
Μαζί με τις μύτες πρέπει να παραγγείλετε και σωληνάκια  Οι μύτες φράζουν και τα σωληνάκια φαγώνονται με αποτέλεσμα να μη κάνει αναρρόφηση σωστή και να αφήνει ίνες 
Οι κύριες διαφορές pla abs
το  pla είναι μαλακό ενώ το abs σκληρό πλαστικό 
έχουν διαφορά θερμοκρασίας to pla ap;o 190 -210 ενώ το abs από  220 -240  Αυτό θα το δείτε από τις προδιαγραφές του υλικού (αν και εγώ το βαζω πλέον ανάλογα με το κρύο και τη ζέστη του καιρού) εγω τυπώνω το Pla 200-205 το αλλάζω πάνω από τον εκτυπωτή
To abs θέλει υποχρεωτικά θερμενόμενο τραπέζι
Πάνω στο τραπέζι θα βάλετε ένα τζάμι Κατά προτίμηση πιρεξ 
γιατί το αλουμίνιο που έχει μετά τη πρώτη εκτύπωση θα έχει πετσικάρει

Για τα γρανάζια εξαρτάτε τι θέλεις και τι λεπτομέρεια θέλεις Για να τραβάνε ζόρι > Νο 
vak-2.jpgvak-1.jpg
λίγο οθφαλμολουτρο

εξαρτήματα από vankel (μοντέλο πως λειτουργεί)

Υλικό πέρνω από εδώ
https://aaergalia.gr/hlektronika-ejarthmata/edprinter
εκτός απο αυτά που έχει στο site φέρνει και διάφορα χρώματα κατά παραγγελία

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το πρόγραμμα
Ο δικός είχε μαζί του ένα cd με το πρόγραμμα
Χρησιμοποιεί το repeater Αν δεν το έχει μαζί του θα σου έχει λινκ  για να το κατεβάσεις (είναι φρεε) και οδηγίες για να το ρυθμίσεις σύμφωνα με τον εκτυπωτή
αν και έχω και το Kisslicer (αγοραστό για να έχω και τα παραπάνω που δεν δίνει το free)
το repeater ειναι πιο ευκολο
Τα αρχεία πρέπει να είναι STL 
Ο εκτυπωτής παίρνει και sd κάρτα είναι πίσω από την οθόνη και δεν φαίνεται
το αρχείο το γράφεις εκεί και το τυπώνει από τη κάρτα γιατί δεν λέει να έχεις δεσμευμένο τον υπολογιστή τόσες ώρες

----------


## Gaou

φιλε μου να σου πώ και εγώ την αποψη μου που την ειπα και της προάλλες σε συμφορουμιτη εδώ. αν ξεκινησεις κάτι θα σου έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις με σχέδιο εκτυπωτή delta . υπάρχουν πολλοι  στο διαδύκτιο και σε κιt αλλα και στημένοι.  

αυτην την στιγμή πέραν της τεχνολογιας που υπερτερουν εχουν πολλά ακομα θετικά σαν design . επίσης όσο αφορά στο software κομματι του hardware θα συο έλεγα να πάς σε πλακέτα duet. 

εγώ εκτυπώνω με slic3r. θα βρεις έναν συνδυασμο των παραπάνω αλλα πιο ακριβά απο αυτο που κοιτάς στο ρεπραπ ελ-τι-ντι

----------


## cdesp

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά θα το παραγγείλω τελικά.Νομίζω η τιμή του σε σχέση με αυτά που προσφέρει είναι πολύ καλή,  ειδικά για αρχή.
Για το delta σαφώς είναι καλύτερο αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σε αντίστοιχη τιμή αν και ένα από τα πλεονεκτήματά του είναι ότι έχει πιο απλό σχέδιο και πιο ελαφρά μοτερ οπότε θα πρεπε να χει και φθηνότερη υλοποίηση.

----------


## giannakis1983

Κυριε Μιχάλη εσείς πρέπει να έχετε τον ίδιο περίπου εκτπυπωτή αλλά με μάυρο ακρυλικό πλαίσιο(plexiglass).Αυτό που παρήγγειλα εχει ξύλινο.

Θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρη με τον Gaou σχετικά με του τύπου Delta εκτυπωτές . Ναι μεν εχουν καλύτερη ακρίβεια και μπορείς να εκτύπωσεις σε ύψος αλλά εχεις μονο 20 cm διάμετρο επιφάνεια εργασίας.
 Στους καρτεσιανούς εκτυπωτές μπορείς να εκμεταλευτείς την διαγώνιο του 20χ20 κρεβατιού και να φτάσεις μεχρι και 28 cm. (αν ειναι κατι αρκετά λεπτο δεν μορείς να το τυπώσεις σε υψος 28cm στο delta) 
Επίσης δεν μπορείς να τους αναβαθμήσεις εύκολα τους delta.πχ να βάλεις fan στο νήμα ,2-3 μήτες για αλλο χρώμα νήματος, *μετατροπή σε laser engraver* !!! χρήσιμο για pcb.
Στην σελίδα του του Slic3r εχει ενα Manual πολύ καλό για να μάθεις αρκετά πράγματάκια... :Thumbup1:  δεν το είχα δεί.
Για το PLA τώρα που λέγαμε είδα κάπου οτι 1kg ειναι περίπου 333m το repetier σου γράφει πόσα μετρα χρειάζεται το sliced αρχέιο σου για να εκτυπωθεί. Untitled.jpg
Ένα τυπικό γρανάζι  :Biggrin:  με διαστάσεις 3,12χ3,12χ1,05 cm και 20% γέμισμα-infill σε διάταξη κυψέλης-honeycomb (φαίνεται και στη φώτο που εχω κάνει pause την εκτυπωση σε μεσαίο από 35 layers)
θα κάνει 17 λεπτά και θα καταναλώσει 1m και 42cm νήματος.
Αρα στα 100gr (~33m) θα τυπώσεις περίπου 22 κομμάτια. (πολύ χοντρικά)

----------

cdesp (20-01-18)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δεν ειναι ξυλινο πλεξυγμλας ειναι και καλυμενο με χαρτι 
Τουλαχιστον ετσι ειναι το δικο μου
Στο γραναζι θα κανεις πληρη infill για να εχει στιβαροτητα στα δοντια

----------

cdesp (20-01-18)

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά τον συναρμολόγησα και λειτουργεί πολύ καλά.
Είχε λάθος οδηγία για την σύνδεση του μοτερ του extruder αλλά μόλις το σύνδεσα σωστά εκτύπωσε κατευθείαν.

20180208_203821.jpg 20180208_203759.jpg

----------


## lion

Με 'γειά!!! Αναμένουμε εντυπώσεις, μη μας ξεχάσεις.

----------


## misterno

Εχω παραγγείλει και περιμένω να αλλάξω την τροφοδοσία του extruder και πήρα AYTO 
για το CTC 3d printer μου. Το δικό του μια τραβάει το υλικό και μια το αφήνει.
Επίσης πήρα και ανιχνευτή ύψους για το Ζ άξονα. ΑΥΤΟ
Τι λογισμικό θα χρειαστεί να βάλω για αυτόματο Ζ;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Τελικά τον συναρμολόγησα και λειτουργεί πολύ καλά.
> Είχε λάθος οδηγία για την σύνδεση του μοτερ του extruder αλλά μόλις το σύνδεσα σωστά εκτύπωσε κατευθείαν.



Καλορίζικο,
Το μοτέρ του extruder σωστά αναφέρει στην σελίδα 8 ότι συνδέεται στο port 11 (" Motor power of Right nozzle")
Το installation manual του CTC DIY 3D Printer είναι κακογραμμένο και με πολλά λάθη και παραλήψεις. 
Στην σελίδα 8 δείχνονται τα ports του motherboard GT2560 και  αναφέρει: "16. Cooling fan of Power source" To σωστό είναι ότι στο port 16 συνδέεται το αριστερό μοτέρ του Ζ άξονα (στο manual παραλείπει την σύνδεση αυτού του μοτέρ)
Στην σελίδα 15 αναφέρει ότι ο ανεμιστήρας του extruder συνδέεται στο port 14 ενώ το σωστό είναι στο μεσαίο απο τα ports με αριθμό 15.

Ενα *πολύ καλό video για την συναρμολόγηση του CTC DIY 3D Printer* είναι *ΑΥΤΟ.
*
Επίσης το πρόγραμμα Cura14.7 που περιλαμβάνεται στο cd και συνοδεύει τον εκτυπωτή είναι στα κινέζικα και παλιά έκδοση.
Εσύ ποιό πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς, Repetier, ultimaker cura 3.2.0 ή κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## cdesp

Αυτ'ο το βίντεο είδα και γώ και όντως είναι πολύ καλό. Αλλά μια που έλεγε ο τύπος να κοιταμε και το manual μηπως έχει κάποια διαφορά το manual στην σελίδα 15 που έχει την σύνδεση του συστήματος extruder κλπ αναφέρει "Connect motor of the nozzle to port 10 on the motherboard with long power cable 22 ..." και γι αυτό μπερδεύτηκα τελικά η απλή λογική μια και το 10 δεν έχει driver συνδεδεμένο έλυσε το πρόβλημα.
Από πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποίησα το Cura 14.07.01 το οποίο είναι στα κινέζικα όταν το ανοίγεις αλλά με λίγη διαίσθηση βρήκα την επιλογή που σου επιτρέπει να το γυρίσεις στα Αγγλικά. Την εκτύπωση την έκανα μέσω USB γιατί δεν έβλεπε την microSD μου, μετά χρησιμοποίησα μια άλλη την οποία την βλεπει κανονικά.

Επίσης να πώ ότι έχει και πρόβλημα στον αισθητήρα του y Axis ο οποίος ενεργοποιείται αργά οπότε όταν φτάνει το Bed εκεί η μυτη της εκτύπωσης είναι εκτός bed θα δω πως θα το λύσω και αυτό στο μέλλον.

----------


## georgeb1957

Πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον διακόπτη και να βάλεις έναν με μεγαλύτερο έλασμα. Αυτό έκανα και εγώ, 



foto.jpg

Την Αγγλική έκδοση του CURA 14.07 μπορείς να την καταβάσεις απο *ΕΔΩ

*



> Επίσης πήρα και ανιχνευτή ύψους για το Ζ άξονα. ΑΥΤΟ Τι λογισμικό θα χρειαστεί να βάλω για αυτόματο Ζ;



Χρειάζεται να κάνεις και αναβάθμιση του firmware του εκτυπωτή.
Για το συγκεκριμένο motherboard διάβασε το document απο ΕΔΩ
Όποιος είναι τολμηρός και το επιχειρήσει παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώση.

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλές εκτυπώσεις!!! Και εγώ το παρέλαβα απο τα τέλη Γενάρη αλλα λόγω φορτου εργασίας δεν κατάφερα να γράψω εντυπώσεις...

1ον Αν είσαι ψυχαναγκαστικός με το συμμάζεμα των καλωδίων θα φας για να τα μαζέψεις αλλες τόσες ώρες οσες εκανες να το στήσεις ολο το 3dprinter.
2ον Πριν απο κάθε εκτύπωση να κάνεις παντα level στο κρεβάτι γιατί μολις του ασκήσεις λίγο πίεση χάνεται (πχ για να ξεκολήσεις αντικείμενα)
3ον Είχα πρόβλημα με το ροδάκι του βηματικου κινητήρα στο extruder και δεν εσπρωχνε το νήμα καλά και εκανε κενά στην εκτύπωση. Εκανε και εναν χαρακτηριστικό θόρυβο κλικ κλικ κλικ...
              Φτιάχτηκε αφού ελυσα ολο το σύστημα και του εδωσα λιγες ανοχές να μην σφηνώνει.
4ον Ρίξε λίγο λαδάκι ραπτομηχανής στις ντίζες των μοτέρ στον Ζ άξονα καθώς και σε ολους τους άξονες.
5ον Το κρεβάτι να το ζεστάινεις λιγο παραπάνω και σε χρονο πριν την εκτύπωση αλλα και σε βαθμούς , για να πάρει και το τζάμι την θερμοκρασία σωστά , καθώς ο αισθητήρας είναι στην πλακέτα απο κάτω και μετάει εκεί μόνο...

Πέρα από αυτά έκανα και εγώ καλές εκτυπώσεις (για τα λευτά του βεβαια).
Σε πόσους βαθμούς τύπωσες ;;;

Έκανα το παρακάτω τσόκ το οποιο είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό!!!media-share-0-02-05-3af38f3c245ae750f5b15eac58cfaea23b380ba559e9a21456181784c2f80885-b6c0c0f6-0f.jpgmedia-share-0-02-05-63ab5e2c5ea2662d38277e66be1fca7721a0ea3c6d38d3ac72ab55cc1a2b582a-bea58c9c-ec.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Εκτύπωσες τσοκ τόρνου; Καταπληκτικό! Μπράβο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το αυτοματο του τραπεζιου δειτε 
 3D εκτυπωτής μετατροπή τραπεζιού σε αυτόματη ρύθμιση
Σε αυτο το λημα αναφερω και το τροπο και που πρεπει να επεμβεται στο προγραμμα
Λυνει το προβλημα μια και εξω

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το  
3D εκτυπωτής μετατροπή τραπεζιού σε αυτόματη ρύθμιση
Βαλτε το στην αναζηση γιατι δεν ξερω πως να σας το κανω λινκ 
Ειναι θεμα που εχω γραψει

----------


## lepouras

> Το  
> 3D εκτυπωτής μετατροπή τραπεζιού σε αυτόματη ρύθμιση
> Βαλτε το στην αναζηση γιατι δεν ξερω πως να σας το κανω λινκ 
> Ειναι θεμα που εχω γραψει



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=86282

----------


## cdesp

Γιάννη τυπώνω στους 210/60 βαθμούς.
Ενεργοποίησα στο CURA 14.07 το Platform adhesion type σε Brim και μου τύπωσε μια ποδιά γύρω από το εξάρτημα αλλά δεν μου άρεσε γιατί μετά πρέπει να την βγάλεις και δεν κατάλαβα σε τι βοηθάει.

Θέλω να φτιάξω αυτή την βάση για το Dremel 3000 που έχω. 
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:161190
Ξέρεις κανείς που μπορώ να βρω τις μεταλλικές ράβδους από Ελλάδα σε καλή τιμή;

----------


## Gaou

> .... πρέπει να την βγάλεις και δεν κατάλαβα σε τι βοηθάει.



σε βοηθάει αμα εχεις προβληματα προσφυσης και σου ξεκολαει το αντικειμενο. ειναι κυριως για πολύ μικρά αντικειμενα που η επαφή τους με το τραπέζι ειναι πολύ μικρη αρα και εκιπινδυνη για αποτυχία.





> Ξέρεις κανείς που μπορώ να βρω τις μεταλλικές ράβδους από Ελλάδα σε καλή τιμή;



ασημάτσαλο ειναι . μπορεις να βρεις και καλυμπραρισμένα μεταλλα αλλα νομιζω ότι το ασημάτσαλο αμα το προσέχεις θα σου εινια μια χαρά.
να ξερεις ότι το εχουν μεσα οι εκτυπωτές και μερικοι σαρωτές . αποτε 30 εκ. ειναι ευκολο μεσα σε έναν α4.

τωρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι ειναι τετοια η φύση της εργασιας που θα κάνει εκει η ράβδος που ουσιαστικά οποια ραβδο έχεις σε μασιφ ή σωλήνα και ειανι ισια και με καλή επιφάνεια μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις. απλα μετά δεν θα χρησιμοιποιη΄σεις ρουλεμαν εμποριου αλλα θα εκυπώσεις δικά σου πλαστικά ( πλα ) απο το δινγκιβερς

----------

cdesp (11-02-18)

----------


## Satcom

> Ξέρεις κανείς που μπορώ να βρω τις μεταλλικές ράβδους από Ελλάδα σε καλή τιμή;



https://grobotronics.com/precision-s...-x-l400mm.html

----------

cdesp (11-02-18)

----------


## cdesp

> https://grobotronics.com/precision-s...-x-l400mm.html



Να σαι καλά Τάκη έχω κάνει μια παραγγελία από κει έχει όντως καλές τιμές. Αυτό που δεν βρήκα είναι το threaded rod - Κοχλιωτή ράβδο 8mm και ελατήρια πάλι 8mm.

Η δική μου λύση στο πρόβλημα με τον αισθητήρα του y άξονα.
20180214_171415.jpg20180215_151912.jpg

η δεύτερη φωτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα μετά από αρκετό παίδεμα για την ευθυγράμμιση του BED.

Επίσης να πώ ότι κατά την διάρκεια μιας εκτύπωσης (ευτυχώς στην αρχή) έγινε στιγμιαία διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε η εκτύπωση πάει περίπατο.
Μετά από αυτό και μια και είχα να τυπώσω ένα κομμάτι 8 ωρών έβαλα τον εκτυπωτή στο πολύπριζο του UPS.
Έχω παραγγείλει και αισθητήρα (Inductive Proximity Sensor 8mm - LJ8A3-2-Z/BX) για τον Z άξονα , αν κάποιος ξέρει με ποιο κομμάτι από το thningverse μπορώ να το προσαρμόσω στον εκτυπωτή (2018 A8 3D Printer DIY i3 Upgradest High Precision Reprap Prusa 3d Drucker DE) ας αφήσει ένα μήνυμα.

----------


## Satcom

> Να σαι καλά Τάκη έχω κάνει μια παραγγελία από κει έχει όντως καλές τιμές. Αυτό που δεν βρήκα είναι το threaded rod - Κοχλιωτή ράβδο 8mm και ελατήρια πάλι 8mm.



Σε όποιο μαγαζί με βίδες πας,  θα ρωτήσεις για ντιζα Μ8.

Επειδή χτες αγόρασα η ανοξείδωτη κάνει 4Ε το μέτρο, η γαλβανιζεπιο φθηνή.
Ε και ελατήρια κάπου θα βρεις αν ψάξεις.

----------

cdesp (16-02-18)

----------


## cdesp

Δίκιο είχες σαν ντιζα το ξέρουνε βρήκα με λιγότερο από 2€ το μέτρο (μάλλον γαλβανιζέ) μαζί με ελατήρια. :Lol:

----------


## georgeb1957

Στον controller GT2560 ( Atmega2560+Ultimaker)   του "CTC DIY 3D" printer μου προσπάθησα να φορτώσω ένα firmware του marlin και διαπίστωσα δυστυχώς ότι ο Κινέζος δεν του έχει bootloader και έτσι δεν μπορώ να του κάνω αναβάθμιση κατευθείαν απο την USB θύρα του υπολογιστή. 
Προσπάθησα χρησιμοποιώντας ένα UNO και το arduinoISP να του κάψω bootloader αλλά δυστυχώς μου βγάζει σφάλμα συχρονισμού μεταξύ UNO και Mega2560.
Αν κάποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήση.

----------


## cdesp

Σε αυτό το site λέει ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιησεις arduino 1.0.1 δες το λίγο πριν προσπαθήσεις να βάλεις bootloader λογικά δεν φταίει αυτό
https://www.geeetech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17181

----------


## cdesp

Σύνδεσα το δικό μου και θέλει 250000bps ταχύτητα. Mου έχει εμφανίσει αυτό στην "παρακολούθηση σειριακής" του Arduino.

start
echo:Marlin1.0.0
echo: Last Updated: Jan  4 2016 19:03:56 | Author: (John, default config)
Compiled: Jan  4 2016
echo: Free Memory: 3795  PlannerBufferBytes: 1232
echo:Hardcoded Default Settings Loaded
echo:Steps per unit:
echo:  M92 X78.74 Y78.74 Z2560.00 E105.00
echo:Maximum feedrates (mm/s):
echo:  M203 X400.00 Y400.00 Z2.00 E45.00
echo:Maximum Acceleration (mm/s2):
echo:  M201 X1400 Y1400 Z100 E80000
echo:Acceleration: S=acceleration, T=retract acceleration
echo:  M204 S1400.00 T5000.00
echo:Advanced variables: S=Min feedrate (mm/s), T=Min travel feedrate (mm/s), B=minimum segment time (ms), X=maximum XY jerk (mm/s),  Z=maximum Z jerk (mm/s),  E=maximum E jerk (mm/s)
echo:  M205 S0.00 T0.00 B20000 X13.50 Z0.30 E5.00
echo:Home offset (mm):
echo:  M206 X0.00 Y0.00 Z0.00
echo:PID settings:
echo:   M301 P19.86 I1.00 D98.93
echo:SD card ok

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα πως μπορείς να διαβάσεις το Firmware της Flash.
με αυτήν την εντολή 





> avrdude -p atmega2560 -C avrdude.conf -c wiring -P com3 -b 57600 -F -U flash:r:i3_bak.hex:i -v



Tο baudrate είναι 57600bps για το firmware.

Αν αλλάξεις την εντολή -U flash:*r*:i3_bak.hex:i -v σε -U flash:*w*:i3_bak.hex:i -v θα σου το γράψει πίσω.

----------


## georgeb1957

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις το link που βρήκες την παραπάνω εντολή.

Τα echo .... είναι πληροφορίες του προγράμματος που τρέχει. Ο bootloader δεν έχει σχέση με το πρόγραμμα που τρέχει αλλά είναι κώδικας που χρειάζεται για επαναπρογραμματισμό του chip
Oi controllers GT2560 δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. Π.χ. άλλοι έχουν το chip Atmega 2560 και άλλοι το chip ATmega1280
Πάντως, το ψάχνω ίσως να έχει σχέση, όπως λες,  και με την version του προγράμματος Arduino IDE

----------


## cdesp

http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?158,84849
Το avrdude θα το βρεις σε κάποιον υποκατάλογο του arduino η μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από το δίκτυο. 
Βγες στο command prompt και πήγαινε στον κατάλογο του avrdude και μετά δώσε την εντολή. 


Κατά 99% δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τον  bootloader
Στείλε καμιά φωτογραφία από τον  controller  να δούμε αν οπτικά τουλάχιστον είναι ίδιοι.

----------


## georgeb1957

Τελικά βρήκα την Λύση για αλλαγή του firmware του CTC DIY 3D Printer.

Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω επαναπρογραμματισμό του controller GT2560 διότι δεν είχε επάνω του το bootloader.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, η διαδικασία που ακολούθησα είναι η παρακάτω.

1. Βγάζω τον controller απο τον printer και τον συνδέω με το Uno, όπως φαίνεται στίς φωτογραφίες.
burning.jpg

pins.jpg
Uno               GT2560
10                  RESET
11                  MOSI
12                  MISO
13                  SCK
14                  GND
5 VOLT            5V


2. Συνδέω το UNO στην USB θύρα του H.Y. και τρέχω το Arduino v 1.8.1

3. Φορτώνω το πρόγραμμα ArduinoISP
*File --> Examples --> ArduinoISP*

3. Κάνω τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις
*Tools           --> Board            --> Arduino/Genuino Uno
     Tools           --> Port               --> ορίζουμε το σωστό port επικοινωνίας
     Programmer --> AVRISP MKII*

4. Κάνω Upload  
*Upload --> Done Uploading*

5. Αλλάζω τις ρυθμίσεις
*Tools           --> Board           --> Arduino/Genuino Mega or Mega 2560
    Programmer --> Arduino as ISP*

6. Περνάω το bootloader στο chip mega2560
*Tools --> Burn bootloader*  

Η διαδικασία ολοκληρώθηκε. Συνδέω τον controller στον εκτυπωτή και πλέον μπορώ να του περνάω αναβαθμίσεις του firmware.


*ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ του FIRMWARE*  

Ο εκτυπωτής είναι κλώνος του Prusa I3 pro B και έχει το firmware marlin v 1.0.0 
Κατεβάζουμε το firmware απο *ΕΔΩ*.
Φορτώνουμε στο *Arduino v 1.0.4* το αρχείο marlin.ino
Αφού κάνουμε τις τροποποιήσεις που θέλουμε στο αρχείο configuration.h κάνουμε upload το marlin.ino στον controller με κλειστό τον διακόπτη του 3D εκτυπωτή.

Ενα παράδειγμα φαίνεται παρακάτω απο μία δοκιμαστική αναβάθμιση που του πέρασα αλλάζοντας και το όνομα του author βάζοντας το δικό μου.

config.png



Υ.Σ. Για να συγκρίνετε τις αλλαγές σε 2 διαφορετικά αρχεία με περίπου το ίδιο περιεχόμενο, στην περιπτωσή μας σε 2 αρχεία configuration.h υπάρχει ένας πολύ καλός editor o *Winmerge* που μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε απο *ΕΔΩ*

----------

cdesp (18-02-18)

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλημέρα ! Σκέφτομαι να κάνω και εγώ update το firmware του Marlin αλλά θέλει προσοχή διάβασα.

Στους κλόνους του Geeetech πολές φορές φοράει την ιδια πλακέτα (GT2560) αλλά δεν έχει το ίδιο τσιπ για λόγους οικονομικούς.
Και οι 2 πλακέτες γράφουν απάνω GT2560 αλλά η μια (original) φοράει το Atmega2560 και οι φτηνές το ATMEGA1280.
Στο 2560 κάνεις κανονικά τα update του Marlin  firmware για την συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα .
Στο 1280 διάβασα οτι κάνοντας update του Marlin από την 1.0 σε κάποια άλλη θα έχεις προβλήματα.
Στο link για το firmware που έβαλε ο *georgeb1957* είναι ΜΟΝΟ για το 1280 γράφει.(εμένα παρόλο που είναι η ξύλινη έκδοση έχει το 2560)

Έκανα και ένα hardware upgrade με ανεμιστηράκι στο hotend και είδα διαφορές αισθητές στην εκτύπωση.
Το ανεμιστηράκι το ένωσα στην Fan PWM έξοδο που έχει η πλακέτα και μπορεί να διαχειριστεί ο εκτυπωτής την ένταση τόσο από το πρόγραμμα (συνδεση με pc) οσο και από την SDcard.
IMG_20180218_120122.jpgIMG_20180218_120139.jpgIMG_20180218_121111.jpg

----------


## cdesp

για Χαρτοταινίες μπλε αυτές κάνουν;

https://www.texnotropies.gr/morris-x...scription=true
https://www.utools.gr/index.php?rout...roduct_id=9172

Δοκίμασα απλή χαρτοταινία και δεν κολλάει :Biggrin:  
Επίσης Θερμοκρασία πάνω από 205 σε PLA δεν έχει καλά αποτελέσματα μάλλον δεν κρυώνει αρκετά γρήγορα.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Στο link για το firmware που έβαλε ο *georgeb1957* είναι ΜΟΝΟ για το 1280 γράφει.(εμένα παρόλο που είναι η ξύλινη έκδοση έχει το 2560)



και o δικός μου controller GT2560 έχει πάνω του το chip Atmega2560. To firmware δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν το chip είναι το 2560 ή το 1280 αλλά με το μέγεθος του κώδικά του δηλ. αν χωράει στην μνήμη του επεξεργαστή.

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλησπέρα. 
cdesp ενδεχομένως και να κάνουν. Μόνο με με δοκιμές θα το καταλάβουμε.
Οτάν έρθει ο καιρός να βγάλω αυτές που έχει λέω να κάνω δοκιμές.Σκέφτομαι ακόμα και το άλειμα με λεμόνι η κοκακόλα.. :Lol: 
Σήμερα πήρα χαμπάρι οτι ο κινέζος είχε βάλει ανάποδα τον τεντωτήρα στον χ αξονα και τραβαγε στραβά.Εχει ενα offset το πλαστικό και πρέπει να πάει προς τα κάτω.

georgeb1957 το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λές.Σίγουρα θα σου βγάλει σφάλμα το ArduinoIDE και δεν θα προχωρήσει αλλά έτσι εγραφε στο link που έβαλες.

Σήμερα κατάφερα και έκαψα το mosfet και τον διάδρομο που πάει στον ανεμιστήρα που έφτιαξα χτες !!! :Thumbup: 
Δεν είχα βάλει το σωστό βύσμα ,κουνήθηκε,βραχυκύκλωσε και τα έκαψε .
Έφτιαξα τον διάδρομο με καλωδιάκι αλλά είδα οτι είχε αρπάξει και το mosfet και έδινε μόνιμα.(ελπίζω να μην έκαψε και την pwm έξοδο από το Atmega)

Για τα προφίλ αλουμινίου δεν τα φέρνει κάποιος σε 3-4-5 μέτρα και να τα κόψεις όσο θες ;;;;

----------


## cdesp

Πήρα αυτό το PLA και μόνο στους 230 βαθμούς κατάφερα να έχω ικανοποιητική εκτύπωση στους 205 που τύπωνα με το άλλο που είχα αυτό άφηνε κενά και δεν κολλούσε καλά.
Πάντως έχει και διαφορετική υφή οπότε έχω μια υπόνοια ότι μπορεί να μην είναι PLA.

Το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα είναι οι διαστάσεις που τυπώνει και το κατάλαβα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα τυπώνοντας μια βάση για να βάλω τις ράβδους των 8mm οι οποίες δεν χωρούσαν.
Οπότε τύπωσα τον γνωστό κύβο XYZ ο οποίος αντί για 20χ20χ20 μου βγήκε 18χ18χ20 που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στους x και y άξονες. 
Ξέρει κάποιος τι πρέπει να διορθώσω για να στρώσει;

----------


## giannakis1983

cdesp και εγώ πηρα καινούριο νήμα και εγώ ειχα προβλήματα που στο κινεζοδώρο δεν είχα...
Δεν κόλλαγε στο κρεβάτι, έκανε κλωστές, και σε μερικά σημεία δεν κόλλαγε με τα προηγούμενα επίπεδα.
Θέλει κάθε νήμα τις ρυθμήσεις του λογικά...

Στο θέμα σου δοκίμασε από το menu του εκτυπωτή (οθόνη του) να μπέις στο Control και μετά να πατήσειs Motion.
Τέρμα κάτω στην οθώνη θα δείς τις ρυθμήσεις των stepper motor.  ---> Steps/mm 
Αυτό σημαινει οτί αν μεγαλώσεις την τιμή θα κάνει περισσότερα steps για να φτάσει στο χιλιοστό που θές.
Για να υπολογήσεις το ποσο χρειάζεται για 1 χιλιοστό πρέπει να ξέρεις ποσες μοίρες είναι το κάθε step  από το μοτέρ σου και την ακτίνα από την τροχαλία κίνησης του ιμάντα. 
Με άλλα λόγια παρε το αυγό και κούρευτο.. πάς απλά αλλάζοντας την τιμή του εκάστοτε άξονα και μετράς το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## cdesp

Βλέποντας τις οδηγίες από εδώ απλά αντί για αυτοκόλλητα έβαλα μια χαρτοταινία και σημάδεψα με μαρκαδοράκι το χ=0 και το χ=70mm και με μικρή διόρθωση βγήκε οκ από 78,74 που είχε default έβαλα 80,5 και βγήκε μια χαρά το αποτέλεσμα . 
Για να μείνουν μόνιμα οι ρυθμίσεις θέλει να ανεβάσω νέο firmware, αλλά υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος έβαλα την G-Code εντολή M92 X80.5 Y80.5 Z2560.00 E105.00 στο start code στο Cura 3.2.0 που χρησιμοποιώ οπότε κάθε φορά που κάνει slice θα βάζει και αυτή την ρύθμιση.

Όσο για το fillament θέλει ψάξιμο το πρώτο layer έχει ακόμη προβλήματα και στους 230 βαθμούς. Πάντως και η υφή του πλαστικού είναι διαφορετική από το άλλο που είχε ως δώρο.

----------


## misterno

Λοιπόν να σας περιγράψω και γω την περιπέτεια μου. 
Ξεκίνησα και παρήγγειλα ένα σύστημα bowden extruder και μαζί και ένα σύστημα για τροφοδοσία filament. Στο μεταξύ είχα ξηλώσει το αρχικό σύστημα.
Διαπίστωσα ότι για να μπει ο νέος extruder χρειαζόταν να τυπώσω μια βάση.
Βρίσκω λοιπόν ένα σχεδιάκι και πάω να ξεκινήσω την εκτύπωση.
Έλα όμως που είχα βγάλει όλο τον παλιό μηχανισμό!
Δένω πρόχειρα το σύστημα extruder με δεματικά (sic!) και καθόσο δεν είχα σύστημα αυτόματης τροφοδοσίας PLA, άρχισα να σπρώχνω με το χέρι το PLA στο
σωληνάκι. Επί  45 λεπτά έσπρωχνα με το χέρι το υλικό! Στο τέλος έβγαλα μια υποτυπώδη βασούλα και έβαλα επάνω τον extruder.
Αφού ρύθμισα το τραπέζι για τον νέο Ζ, άρχισα να τυπώνω μια άλλη βάση πιο εξελιγμένη. Μόλις τυπώθηκε όμως μετά από 2 ώρες, διαπίστωσα ότι για να στηριχθεί στο πλαίσιο του οριζόντιου άξονα έπρεπε να ανοίξω οπές για άλλες βίδες γιατί ήταν κοντύτερο!
Σήμερα ελπίζω να τυπώσω το κανονικό κομμάτι και να έχω καλύτερα νέα να σας μεταφέρω.
Θα χρειαστεί μετά να αλλάξω το firmware να δέχεται auto-level αισθητήρα. Το τσιπάκι στην πλακέτα γράφει 2560 οπότε ελπίζω να μην έχω προβλήματα.
Μόλις έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω με νέο μήνυμα.

----------

cdesp (23-02-18)

----------


## georgeb1957

Να συνεχίσω και εγώ με την δικιά μου ιστορία.

Αγόρασα το "CTC DIY 3D Printer" από το *link* που έβαλε ο Χρήστος (cdesp) στο *#1*  κυρίως για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον γιατί είναι κλώνος του διάσημου εκτυπωτή *PRUSA I3* με λογισμικό το open source "*marlin**"* και δεύτερον για την πολύ καλή τιμή του. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής τον αγόρασα για να εξερευνήσω το 3D printing παρά για κάποια συγκεκριμένη δουλειά.

Χαϊδεύοντάς το, διαπίστωσα ότι φοράει το ξεπερασμένο firmware 1.0.0  όπως επίσης ότι δεν επιδέχεται αναβάθμιση, επειδή ο controller που τον συνοδεύει δεν έχει περασμένο στο chip ATmega2560 τον bootloader.
Στο*#33* περιγράφω αναλυτικά πώς μπόρεσα να φορτώσω στο chip τον κώδικα του bootloader για να έχω την δυνατότητα αλλαγής των παραμέτρων του firmware 1.0.0

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να προσθέσω στον εκτυπωτή την δυνατότητα "*Automatic Bed Leveling*". Αναβάθμισα το firmware του εκτυπωτή με το τελευταίο *marlin 1.1.8*
Στο firmware αυτό εκτός των πολλών διορθώσεων που έχουν περαστεί έχουν γίνει και σημαντικές βελτιώσεις και προσθήκες στο "Automatic Bed Leveling".
 Yποστηρίζει αισθητήρες όλων των ειδών π.χ. BLTouch, infrared & inductive sensors, micro-switch κ.λ.π  όπως επίσης και διάφορους τρόπους υπολογισμού του πραγματικού προσανατολισμού (υψομετρικά) της κλίνης εκτύπωσης π.χ. 3point, Linear, Bilinear, Mesh κ.λ.π. 

*Περιγράφω παρακάτω την διαδικασία αναβάθμισης.*

1. Κατεβάζω από *ΕΔΩ* το firmware 1.1.8 στον Υπολογιστή μου.

2. Αντικαθιστώ το αρχείο configutration.h που περιλαμβάνεται στο firmware με* AYTO* στο οποίο έχω περάσει τις παραμέτρους που χρειάζεται ο CTC DIY 3D Printer.

3. Φορτώνω το marlin.ino σε μία από τις τελευταίες έκδοσεις του *Arduino* π.χ. την* έκδοση 1.8.4.* και το κάνω upload στον 3D Printer.

Έχοντας εγκαταστήσει στον εκτυπωτή το τελευταίο firmware του Marlin, μπορώ πλέον να παίξω με τις διάφορες δυνατότητες του AUTOLEVELING "πειράζοντας"  τις ρυθμίσεις του αρχείου configuration.h και χρησιμοποιώντας τα κατάλληλα probes.


* Η ιστορία συνεχίζεται ... εδώ*

----------

cdesp (23-02-18)

----------


## cdesp

Γιώργο στον κατάλογο example_configurations\Geeetech έχει υποστήριξη για GT2560
Απ' ότι είδα μέσα σε ένα σημείο θέλει αλλαγή από Geeetech σε CTC 
// Geeetech MK8 Extruder
  //#define  DEFAULT_Kp 12.33
  //#define  DEFAULT_Ki 0.51
  //#define  DEFAULT_Kd 74.50


  // CTC MK8 Extruder
  #define  DEFAULT_Kp 19.86
  #define  DEFAULT_Ki 1.0
  #define  DEFAULT_Kd 98.83

+ τις default ρυθμίσεις που είχε το μηχάνημα CTC

π.χ. 
//#define DEFAULT_ACCELERATION          1000    // X, Y, Z and E acceleration for printing moves
//#define DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  2000    // E acceleration for retracts
//#define DEFAULT_TRAVEL_ACCELERATION   3000    // X, Y, Z acceleration for travel (non printing) moves
#define DEFAULT_ACCELERATION          400    // X, Y, Z and E acceleration for printing moves
#define DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  1000    // E acceleration for retracts
#define DEFAULT_TRAVEL_ACCELERATION   1000    // X, Y, Z acceleration for travel (non printing) moves


ή εδώ
//#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      { 5000, 5000, 50, 5000 }
#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      { 1400, 1400, 100, 80000 }

όχι ότι παίζει και μεγάλη σημασία αν σου δουλεύει το ίδιο κάνει.

Έχω παραγγείλει Αυτόν τον ανεμιστήρα και αυτό το probe  και περιμένω να 'ρθουν για να αρχίσω τις αλλαγές στο firmware.

----------


## georgeb1957

Χρήστο καλημέρα,
Στο firmware 1.1.8 έβαλα τις default παραμέτρους που είχε ο εκτυπωτής όταν τον αγόρασα π.χ. acceleration, step/units, PID parameters of extruder κ.λ.π Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες παράμετροι με τις οποίες μπορείς να παίξεις και να δεις, όπως λες, τα αποτελέσματα. 
Για οδηγό όταν αλλάζω το firmware, τυπώνω πάντα το ίδιο εξάρτημα και βλέπω τις βελτιώσεις ή αλλοιώσεις που υφίσταται και κυρίως τις διαστάσεις του εξαρτήματος.
Οταν σου έρθουν τα εξαρτήματα και κάνεις τις αλλαγές ενημερωσέ μας.

----------


## misterno

Ιστορίας συνέχεια...

Εχθές το βράδυ κατάφερα και τύπωσα το ένα από τα τρία κομμάτια της βάσης για το extruder. Τα άλλα 2 τα είχα τυπώσει προχθές. Σήμερα το απόγευμα ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το τοποθετήσω στη θέση του. Χρειάστηκε να επέμβω στον κώδικα .scad του αρχείου για να αλλάξω την απόσταση για τις βίδες στα 30 χιλ για να ταιριάζει στη βάση μου. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα τυπώσω και μια επέκταση στην βάση για την αυτόματη ρύθμιση του Ζ στο τραπέζι.

Το σύστημα που τύπωσα είναι *ΑΥΤΟ* αλλά με ένα ανεμιστηράκι.

Επίσης θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια στη σωστή ευθυγράμμιση των αξόνων για το Ζ και αν υπάρχει κανένα σχετικό βιντεάκι.
Ο λόγος που το θέλω είναι γιατί είχε κολλήσει η κεφαλή στο τραπέζι και ο αριστερός κάθετος άξονας γύρναγε μόνος του και σίγουρα
έχει χάσει σε ομοιομορφία ύψους.

IMG_1769_preview_featured.JPG

----------


## georgeb1957

> Επίσης θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια στη σωστή ευθυγράμμιση των αξόνων για το Ζ και αν υπάρχει κανένα σχετικό βιντεάκι.



Χονδρικά, 
1. αλφάδιασε το τραπέζι οριζόντια
2. Φέρε την κεφαλή του extruder όλο αριστερά και μετακίνησε την να ακουμπήσει στο τραπέζι.
3. Φέρε την κεφαλή του extruder όλο δεξιά και στρίψε με το χέρι ΜΟΝΟ τον δεξιό άξονα του Ζ μέχρι να ακουμπήσει η κεφαλή στο τραπέζι
Είσαι έτοιμος.

----------

cdesp (01-03-18), 

misterno (26-02-18)

----------


## giannakis1983

> Χονδρικά, 
> 1. αλφάδιασε το τραπέζι οριζόντια
> 2. Φέρε την κεφαλή του extruder όλο αριστερά και μετακίνησε την να ακουμπήσει στο τραπέζι.
> 3. Φέρε την κεφαλή του extruder όλο δεξιά και στρίψε με το χέρι ΜΟΝΟ τον δεξιό άξονα του Ζ μέχρι να ακουμπήσει η κεφαλή στο τραπέζι
> Είσαι έτοιμος.



Εγώ την κάνω κάθε φορά που τυπώνω αυτήν την κίνηση.
Συν οτι έδωσα λίγο περισσότερο ρέυμα στα stepper driver με το ποτενσιομετράκι για να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν χάνουν steps  τα μοτερ.(εβλεπα κάθε φορά διαφορά στο δεξί αξονα σε σχέση με τον αριστερό και τωρα σχεδόν καθόλου)

Μεγάλη προσοχή στον δικόπτη του ρέυματος. Προχτες ηθελα να κλείσω τον εκτυπωτή πατάω τον διακόπτη και με έγραψε κανονικά .... :Bye: 
Λεω θα πέρνει από το usb αλλά τσεκαρα οτι δεν το είχα συνδέσει. Ξαναπατάω το switch τιποτα . 4-5 φορές το έκανα τιποτα....
Αρχίζω και το ανοιγοκλείνω γρήγορα και επιασε. Να έχετε τον νου σας μην ανοίξει καμια μέρα απο μόνος του... παντα πολυμπριζο με διακόπτη !!!

----------


## misterno

Τα νέα είναι αρκετά καλά. Μετά από αρκετές μετατροπές, κατόρθωσα και βίδωσα την βάση για το extruder μαζί με το την βάση του αισθητήρα για αυτόματο Ζ στη θέση του. Όλα καλά. Αύριο θα περάσω και το νέο firmware για να δω τα αποτελέσματα στην πράξη.
Με προβληματίζει το καλώδιο σύνδεσης για τον αισθητήρα tronxy που έχω. Έχει 3 αγωγούς με χρώματα καφέ, μπλέ και μαύρο. Καταλήγει σε βύσμα με 3 άκρα πλαστικό σαν του κανονικού αισθητήρα αλλά με 3 άκρα και δεν έχει τέτοιο βύσμα η πλακέτα.
Καμιά ιδέα για το πως να το συνδέσω στην πλακέτα;

----------


## gsmaster

Τα χρώματα αυτά είναι τυποποιημένα στα βιομηχανικού τύπου αισθητήρια.
Καφέ + τροφοδοσίας
Μπλε - τροφοδοσίας
Μαύρο έξοδος

----------

cdesp (01-03-18), 

misterno (26-02-18)

----------


## misterno

> Τα χρώματα αυτά είναι τυποποιημένα στα βιομηχανικού τύπου αισθητήρια.
> Καφέ + τροφοδοσίας
> Μπλε - τροφοδοσίας
> Μαύρο έξοδος



Με τα χρώματα ΟΚ. Με το βύσμα το περίεργο τι κάνουμε όμως; Να βάλω τα 2 άκρα και το 3ο το καφέ στην τροφοδοσία;

*NEO*: Τελικά βρήκα άκρη. Θα βάλω μια αντίσταση 15Κ μεταξύ μαύρου και μπλε και μία 10Κ σε σειρά με το μαύρο.
Μετά θα συνδέσω το ένα άκρο του μπλε στο σασσί και το μαύρο στο βύσμα του Ζ min. Τροφοδοσία στο καφέ από τα 12V του PSU.

Παραθέτω και μια εικόνα από την χθεσινή προσπάθεια. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα συμμαζέψω τα καλώδια και θα περάσω firmware.
3dp1.jpg

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα τι θες να κάνεις και γιατί. 
Τι είσοδο έχει η πλακέτα? Υπάρχει κανα σχέδιο?
Τι το περίεργο έχει το βίσμα?
Στην θέση αυτή είχε κάτι άλλο πριν που προσπαθείς να αντικαταστήσεις?

----------


## misterno

> Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα τι θες να κάνεις και γιατί. 
> Τι είσοδο έχει η πλακέτα? Υπάρχει κανα σχέδιο?
> Τι το περίεργο έχει το βίσμα?
> Στην θέση αυτή είχε κάτι άλλο πριν που προσπαθείς να αντικαταστήσεις?




Εδώ φαίνεται καθαρά η σύνδεση στο Ζ min που θέλω να κάνω. Το βύσμα μου έχει 3 άκρα ενώ στην πλακέτα 2.

----------


## georgeb1957

https://endoflifecycle.blogspot.co.n...-geeetech.html

GT2560.jpg

----------

misterno (27-02-18)

----------


## gsmaster

Το σχεδιάκι μου φαίνεται ότι  πρόκειται για διαρέτη τάσης αλλά είναι όλα ανάποδα και οι τιμές λάθος. πρόσεξε αν η είσοδος πάει κατευθείαν στον μικροελεκτή κινδυνέυεις να τον κάψεις. 

Έστω ότι η είσοδος δέχεται 5V. (το μετράς εύκολα αυτό απο το άλλο πιν του φις της πλακέτας). Έχεις έναν αισθητήρα που σου δίνει σήμα 12V άρα θες να το κατεβάσεις στα 5 με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης. 





```
αισθητήρας(μαύρο) -->-------/\/\/\/\/------+--------/\/\/\/\/\/---------------- γείωση (μπλέ)(σασί).
                            15k            |              10k
                                           |
                                           V
                                     εξοδος 5V
```

----------


## georgeb1957

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω στο #53 οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη τάσης είναι λάθος. Η 10Κ πρέπει να γίνει *15Κ* και η 47Κ πρέπει να γίνει *10Κ*, όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο ΥπερΣυντονιστής!!!
Vout/Vin=5/12=0.417 -->  R2/R1= 0.715 --> R2= 0.715*R1=0.715*15=10.7K δηλ. 10Κ

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα. Εχθές προσπάθησα να περάσω το πρόγραμμα αλλά πριν προλάβω να κάνω οτιδήποτε, "χτύπησε" ο σκληρός δίσκος. Συγκεκριμμένα έκανε σαν κουδουνίστρα.
Θα δοκιμάσω να περάσω νέο λειτουργικό σήμερα σε άλλο δίσκο και θα επανέρθω. Στο μεταξύ έκανα την σύνδεση στον αισθητήρα και από λάθος έκανα την συνδεσμολογία ανάποδα.
Έβαλα δηλαδή την αντίσταση 15Κ ανάμεσα στο μπλε και μαύρο και την 10Κ μετά προς την είσοδο του μΕ. Ελπίζω να μη πρόλαβε να καεί.
Τα λέμε μετά την εγκατάσταση του νέου δίσκου λοιπόν.

----------


## cdesp

> Χονδρικά, 
> 1. αλφάδιασε το τραπέζι οριζόντια
> 2. Φέρε την κεφαλή του extruder όλο αριστερά και μετακίνησε την να ακουμπήσει στο τραπέζι.
> 3. Φέρε την κεφαλή του extruder όλο δεξιά και στρίψε με το χέρι ΜΟΝΟ τον δεξιό άξονα του Ζ μέχρι να ακουμπήσει η κεφαλή στο τραπέζι
> Είσαι έτοιμος.



Γιώργο να σαι καλά οι οδηγίες σου βοήθησαν πολύ στο να ισιάξω το z άξονα και τώρα οι εκτυπώσεις έχουν βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ. 

Σε *αυτή* την διεύθυνση μπορείτε να δείτε το αποτέλεσμα από την πρώτη μου κατασκευή "Drill press for a Dremel". 
Τα διαφορετικά χρώματα είναι επειδή το κόκκινο κόντευε να τελειώσει οπότε το άλλαξα και έβαλα το πολωνέζικο PLA το οποίο δίνει καλά αποτελέσματα με θερμοκρασία 238 βαθμών και 55 στο τραπέζι.
Επίσης για την μπλε χαρτοταινία πήρα μια από μαγαζί σιδερικών. Είναι για μπογιατζήδες 6,5 ευρώ στα 5cm οπότε με τέσσερις λωρίδες καλύπτει το τζάμι και μάλλον θα κρατήσει αρκετά. Επίσης ξεκολλάει πολύ πιο εύκολα από που είχε πάνω όταν το πήρα.

----------


## georgeb1957

Στο βίντεο* ΑΥΤΟ* ο τύπος με τις βελτιώσεις που έκανε στο *CTC 3D printer*  πέτυχε πολύ καλύτερες ποιοτικά εκτυπώσεις.

----------


## cdesp

Για την αναβάθμιση του firmware χωρις σύνδεση με άλλο Arduino στην τελευταία έκδοση 1.1.8
πατήστε εδώ. Στην ουσία απ ότι λέει υπάρχει loader απλά είναι σε διαφορετική ταχύτητα απ 'οτι νομίζει το Arduino IDE.

----------


## cdesp

Έκανα ότι έλεγε ο τύπος δηλαδή άλλαξα την ταχύτητα στο boards.txt από 115200 σε 57600 και δούλεψε.
Έχω βάλει την 1.1.8 και άλλαξα μόνο την κατεύθυνση του Y γιατί πήγαινε ανάποδα.

----------

georgeb1957 (03-03-18)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Σχετικα με το βιντεο και τις βελτιωσεις που λεει οτι εκανε. Διαφωνω σχετικα με το extruder οχι με το ακροφυσιο αλλα με τη προοθηση του νηματος.
Και το εξηγω
Οταν αλλαζει κατευθυνση η κεφαλη ή πηδα απο σημειο σε σημειο χωρις να αφηνει νημα, πριν αρχισει τη μετακινηση εχει τραβιξει πισω το νημα μερικα χιλιοστα. Επειδη υπαρχει εφαρμογη στο σωλινακι πριν το ζεστο σημειο εξοδου το υλικο που ηταν υπο πιεση γυριζει λιγο πισω μεσα στο ακροφυσιο με αποτελεσμα να μην αφηνει ινες. Αυτο που εχει κανει τυπος μετ ο να βαλει τοσο μακρυ σωληνα στη προωθηση στη ουσια καταστρεφει αυτη την απορροφιση. Οταν θα τραβηξει το νημα πισω λογω τις ελλαστικοτητας του σωληνα θα χρειαστει περισσοτερα χιλιοστα ΑΛΛΑ λογω και τις καμπιλοτητας δεν ειναι παλι σταθερο το ποσο πρεπει να τραβιξει ή στην εκκινηση ποσο να προωθησει.
Τελικα μας εδειξε κοματια που η κεφαλη δεν χρειαζοταν να κανει απορροφιση
Το πρωτο δε κομματι του βγηκε χαλια απο ασχετοσινη και οχι λογω της κεφαλης. Μαλλον ο τυπος θελει να πουλησει εξαρτηματα.
Επισεις τελευταιο ειναι με πιο μικρο ακροφυσιο
Στο πρωτο μου εκτυπωτη που τον εχω ακομα και εχει ακροφυσιο 0.5 αυτη η προοθηση ειναι στους 15 περιπου ποντους Εχει χαλασει και το σωλικακι και αφηνει κλωστες. Σε αυτον που εχω τωρα τον Ι3 pursa pro μολις ξεκινησει τις κλωστες αμεσως αλλαγη στο σωλινακι και ακροφυσιο

----------


## giannakis1983

Ακριβώς οπως τα λέει ο κυριος Μιχάλης απο πάνω.
Να προσθέσω οτι είμαι κάθετος στην τοποθέτηση οποιουδήποτε εξαρτήματος - βάρους στο πλαίσιο του συγκεκριμένου εκτυπωτή.
Εχει που εχει θέματα στρέβλωσης προσθέτοντας βαρος η και extra κινήσεις το κανει ακόμα χειρότερο.
Πιστέυω οτι δεν ειναι σωστό ουτε να κρεμάσουμε την μπομπίνα απο το νήμα , ουτε την μετατροπή με τον extruder που ειδαμε.. Εκτός αν μπεί το μοτέρ καπου αλλού...
Εχω βάλει ενα δαχτυλίδι για να οδηγεί το νήμα αλλά σκέυτομαι να το βγάλω γιατί οταν το τραβάει τραβάει και το πλαισιο μπροστά...


Cdesp ειδες καμια λλαγη στην ποιότητα με τo άλλο firmware ;;;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

H μπομπινα ειναι πολυ βαρια για να μπορει να το τραβιξει το μοτερ. Συνηθως οταν ειναι καινουργια βλεπω απο το repeater ποσο μηκος θελει και το ξετυλιγω, για μη μεινει μισοτυπωμενο
Για να μπορει να την τραβηξει θα πρεπει να φτιαξετε δυο κονους για να πιανουν τη τρυπα της μπομπινας και αυτοι στο κεντρο να εχουν ρουλεμαν που θα περνα η ντιζα στηριξης.

----------


## cdesp

> Cdesp ειδες καμια λλαγη στην ποιότητα με τo άλλο firmware ;;;



Αλλαγή στην ποιότητα δεν είδα τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο εμφανή.
Αλλά έχει ωραίο σύστημα για το Auto Home και δεν χρειάζεται πια να ανεβάζω τον z άξονα για να τον σετάρω με την βίδα γιατί μόνο του τον ανεβάζει 
και τον ξανακατεβάζει κάθε φορά που πατάς auto home.

Τελικά με το να ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία στο PLA στους 238 βαθμούς ναι μεν είχα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αλλά τελικά σε κάποια φάση μου έκαψε το PLA και έβγαλε μια καφέ ουσία και στούμπωσε και το extruder. Αναγκάστηκα να λύσω τα πάντα και με την βοήθεια ασετόν αλλά και ενός κεριού για να λιώσω τα υπολείμματα.
Τελικά το καθάρισα και τώρα βγάζει ξανά αλλά στους 210 βαθμούς αφήνει κενά και γενικά δεν κολλάει καλά.

----------


## georgeb1957

Παρακάτω περιγράφω 2 απλές και συγχρόνως αξιόπιστες μεθόδους ευθυγράμμισης που εφάρμοσα στον εκτυπωτή μου CTC 3D printer.

*1η μέθοδος ημιαυτόματη χωρίς την χρήση Z-probe* και

*2η μέθοδος αυτόματη με χρήση σαν Z-probe του ακροφυσίου της κεφαλής εκτύπωσης.


*Κατ' αρχάς λίγα λόγια για τις μεθόδους ευθυγράμμισης του τραπεζιού εκτύπωσης και τα είδη των αισθητήρων που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στο τελευταίο marlin firmware 1.1.8

*Μέθοδοι ευθυγράμμισης τραπεζιού εκτύπωσης. (Bed Leveling Methods)

*H έκδοση 1.1.8 για την ευθυγράμμιση του τραπεζιού εκτύπωσης περιλαμβάνει 5 διαφορετικές μεθόδους:
//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_*3POINT*//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_*LINEAR
*//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_*BILINEAR*//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_*UBL
*//#define *MESH_BED_LEVELING
*
Η μέθοδος ευθυγράμμισης *3POINT* είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος ευθυγράμμισης για εκτύπωση πάνω σε τζάμι σε έναν φθηνό εκτυπωτή όπως είναι ο CTC (κλώνος του Prusa I3). Το τζάμι έχει μία τελείως επίπεδη και ομοιόμορφη επιφάνεια (λόγω της ακαμψίας του και των μικρών του διαστάσεων). Ως γνωστόν για να ορισθεί στον χώρο μία επίπεδη επιφάνεια αρκούν 3 μόνο σημεία ή με άλλα λόγια με 3 σημεία στον χώρο ορίζεται ακριβώς το ύψος και η κλίση μιας επίπεδης επιφάνειας. Οι υπόλοιπες μέθοδοι εφαρμόζονται, κατά περίπτωση, για μη επίπεδες έως στρεβλές επιφάνειες εκτύπωσης.


*Αισθητήρες ευθυγράμμισης.
*
H έκδοση 1.1.8 υποστηρίζει τους παρακάτω τύπους αισθητήρων όπως:
//#define *PROBE_MANUALLY *      Χειροκίνητη ευθυγράμμιση χωρίς την χρήση αισθητήρα//#define *FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE *         π.χ.  Επαγωγικός διακόπτης ή χρήση σαν διακόπτη του ακροφυσίου της κεφαλής εκτύπωσης//#define *Z_ENDSTOP_SERVO_NR  *         Διακόπτης με σερβο-βραχίονα//#define *BLTOUCH*                           Ο BLTouch λειτουργεί σε κάθε είδους επιφάνεια.//#define *SOLENOID_PROBE *               Ηλεκτρομαγνητικός διακόπτης


*1η Μέθοδος Bed Leveling χωρίς την χρήση probe με την μέθοδο 3POINT
*
Ο εκτυπωτής μετακινεί αυτόματα το τραπέζι εκτύπωσης και την κεφαλή του extruder διαδοχικά σε 3 σημεία. (πίσω αριστερά, εμπρός αριστερά και εμπρός δεξιά).
Φορτώνω το marlin.ino στο Arduino (βλέπε για το firmware 1.1.8 το link #42). Στο αρχείο configuration.h ενεργοποιώ τις παρακάτω 3 εντολές σβήνοντας τα σύμβολα με κόκκινο χρώμα και ανεβάζω το firmware στον printer:

1. //#define PROBE_MANUALLY  
2. //#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT 
3. //#define LCD_BED_LEVELING 


Πατώντας *Prepare --> Bed Leveling --> Level Bed --> Homing XYZ* η κεφαλή εκτύπωσης πάει στο Χ=0, Υ=0, Ζ=0 και στην LCD οθόνη του printer εμφανίζεται η φράση "*Click to Begin*". Πατώντας τον διακόπτη του ροοστάτη η κεφαλή εκτύπωσης πάει στο:

*Πρώτο σημείο* που είναι πίσω αριστερά του τραπεζιού εκτύπωσης. Εμφανίζεται η φράση "Move Z= 0.000" Περιστρέφοντας τον ροοστάτη δεξιόστροφα ανεβάζουμε την κεφαλή εκτύπωσης με βήμα 0.025mm ή αριστερόστροφα την κατεβάζουμε με το ίδιο βήμα. Τοποθετούμε μεταξύ τραπεζιού και κεφαλής ένα λεπτό χαρτόνι και ρυθμίζουμε με τον ροοστάτη της LCD οθόνης του εκτυπωτή την θέση του ακροφυσίου του extruder, ώστε να έρθει σε επαφή με το χαρτόνι αλλά συγχρόνως να αισθανόμαστε ότι το χαρτόνι κινείται σχεδόν ελεύθερα με μικρή αντίσταση από την επαφή του με το ακροφύσιο. Στην συνέχεια πατώντας τον διακόπτη του ροοστάτη αποθηκεύονται οι συντεταγμένες του υπόψη σημείου και η κεφαλή πάει αυτόματα στο 

*Δεύτερο σημείο* που είναι εμπρός και αριστερά του τραπεζιού (δίπλα το homing) και κάνουμε τις ίδιες ενέργειες όπως στο πρώτο σημείο. Στην συνέχεια πατώντας ξανά τον διακόπτη του ροοστάτη η κεφαλή πάει αυτόματα στο 

*Τρίτο σημείο* που είναι εμπρός και δεξιά του τραπεζιού και κάνουμε τις ίδιες ενέργειες όπως στο πρώτο σημείο. Εμφανίζεται στην οθόνη η φράση "*Leveling Done*" και η ευθυγράμμιση έχει ολοκληρωθεί.

Λέγοντας η ευθυγράμμιση έχει ολοκληρωθεί εννοώ ότι ο εκτυπωτής γνωρίζει πλέον ακριβώς το υψόμετρο κάθε σημείου του τραπεζιού και έτσι μπορεί αυτόματα να διορθώνει το υψόμετρο του αντικειμένου που εκτυπώνη. 



*2η Μέθοδος Bed Leveling χρησιμοποιώντας σαν Ζ-probe το ακροφύσιο εκτύπωσης και την μέθοδο 3POINT*

 Γενικά ο αισθητήρας Z-probe μπορεί να συνδεθεί:

στην  Z-Min επαφή του controller που είναι συνδεδεμένος ο διακόπτης του Ζ άξονα ήστην Ζ-Max επαφή του controller που δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Βλέπε σκίτσο ΕΔΩ

(Το marlin software από default ορίζει την επαφή Z-Max σαν επαφή του Z-Probe αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθεί η επαφή Ζ-Min)

Φορτώνω το marlin.ino στο Arduino (βλέπε για το firmware 1.1.8 το link #42).  Στο αρχείο configuration.h στις παρακάτω 5 εντολές διορθώνω ή σβήνω τα σημειωμένα με κόκκινο χρώμα και ανεβάζω το firmware στον printer .
Ξεκινώντας την αυτόματη λειτουργία του bed leveling υπάρχει η περίπτωση, για κάποιο λόγω π.χ. αστοχία του αισθητήρα, η κεφαλή εκτύπωσης να κατεβαίνει προς το τραπέζι του printer και να μην σταματάει με απρόβλεπτα αποτελέσματα. Γι' αυτό τον λόγω επέλεξα να χρησιμοποιήσω για σύνδεση του Z-probe την ελεύθερη επαφή Ζ-Max, ενεργοποιώντας την 3η εντολή και όχι την επαφή Z_MIN_PROBE του auto-Homing, απενεργοποιόντας την 2η εντολή. (ΒΛΕΠΕ την παρατήρηση Νο2 για την ρύθμιση του διακόπτη Z-Min Homing)


1.       #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false  αλλαγή σε  #defineZ_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true 

2.       #define Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN  αλλαγή σε //#defineZ_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN

3.       //#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP    αλλαγή σε    #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP

4.       //#define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE      αλλαγή σε     #define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE

5.       //#defineAUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT   αλλαγή σε     #define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT

Πατώντας  Prepare -->Bed Leveling  γίνεται αυτόματα η μετακίνηση της κεφαλής εκτύπωσης στα 3 σημεία του τραπεζιού, αποθηκεύονται οι συντεταγμένες τους και ολοκληρώνεται η ευθυγράμμιση. 



*ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ.  Σύνδεση των επαφών Ζ-Max του controller με τον "αισθητήρα":

*Την μία από τις δύο επαφές την ενώνουμε στο  καλώδιο που συνδέει τα 3 σημεία με το αυτοκόλλητο αλουμινόχαρτο του τραπεζιού εκτύπωσης (βλέπε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες).

Την άλλη επαφή την ενώνουμε στο καλώδιο που συνδέεται στο μεταλλικό τμήμα του ακροφυσίου της κεφαλής εκτύπωσης (βλέπε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες).



*Σημαντικές Παρατηρήσεις:
*
1. Για να δουλέψει με επιτυχία η μέθοδος, το ακροφύσιο-διακόπτης θα πρέπει να μην έχει υπολείμματα από το υλικό εκτύπωσης δηλ. η μύτη του, που θα έρθει σε επαφή με το αλουμινόχαρτο του τραπεζιού να είναι καθαρό μέταλλο. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται είτε τρίβοντας την μύτη με μία χάρτινη λίμα νυχιών,πριν από κάθε εκτύπωση, είτε (αυτό που εφαρμόζω εγώ) προθερμαίνοντας την κεφαλή στους 60 βαθμούς και τραβώντας με ένα μικρό ψαλιδάκι το νήμα που βρίσκεται πέριξ και μέσα στην κεφαλή. 
2. Θα πρέπει η βίδα-αποστάτης του διακόπτη που βρίσκεται στον αριστερό κατακόρυφο άξονα (Ζ-Μin) να την στρίψουμε λίγο αριστερόστροφα ώστε ο Ζ-probe διακόπτης να ενεργοποιείται πρώτος και αν δεν δουλέψει αυτός να ενεργοποιηθεί ο διακόπτης Ζ-Min του κατακόρυφου άξονα)



1_bed.jpg2_bed.jpg
1_ext.jpg2_ext.jpg3_ext.jpg

Υ.Σ. όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες το τζάμι το έχω τοποθετήσει στο τραπέζι εκτύπωσης με την πλέ χαρτοταινία ανάποδα διότι δεν την χρησιμοποιώ. Εκτυπώνω κατ' ευθείαν πάνω στο τζάμι βάζοντας θερμοκρασία στον extruder 190 και στο τραπέζι 60 βαθμούς κελσίου.

----------


## Gaou

> Τελικά το καθάρισα και τώρα βγάζει ξανά αλλά στους 210 βαθμούς αφήνει κενά και γενικά δεν κολλάει καλά.



τα πλαστικά θέλουν τροπο στις αποτομες αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας. ή πηγαινε πιο αργά ή χρησιμοποιησε πλαστικό που να εχει προθερμανθει ( να μην ειναι κάτω απο 30βαθμους ) η εκτυπωσε μέσα σε θερμενομενο θάλαμο. 

το πιο ευκολο που κάνω εγώ ειναι να πηγαινω πιο αργα.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Cdsp
Αλλαξε μαρκα πλαστικου.
Στους 210 και ναμη κολλα ή να αφηνει κενα δυσκολο

----------


## giannakis1983

Εγω πριν αλλάξει μαρκα θα πρότεινα να δει μερικά πραγματάκια... Δεν μπορει με το κινεζονημα να μην είχε προβλημα και με αυτό να έχει..
Και εμένα δεν κολλάει καλά στο κρεβάτι η πρώτη στρώση...και ακουγα το μοτέρ τροφοδοσίας νηματος να μην μπορει να δωσει αλλο νημα και να πηδαει δοντια. (εκανε το γνωστό κλικ κλικ) με το "καλό" νημα.

Θα προτεινα να δεις μερικά πραγματάκια..Πρωτα απο όλα ταχύτητα εκτύπωσης. Εχω κατέβει πολύ σε ταχύτητα.(σε σχέση με την προρύθμιση που είχε)
Untitled.jpg Εδω θα δεις τι ρυθμήσεις εχω κάνει για PLA . Κατάφερα και έκανα γέφυρα περίπου 6cm  μηκος και πλατος 2cm και υψος αλλο τοσο χωρίς support και βγήκε ολόισια !!!
Βεβαια εχω βάλει το ανεμιστηράκι κεφαλής οπως εχουμε πει.Extruder temp 218° bed temp 65°.

Μετά μηπος παίζει κάτι με τον Ζ αξονα ;;; Πχ αντι 0.3mm ανεβαίνει 0.35 η 0.4 ;;;
Βγάλε το stepper motor απο το extruder αλλά να εχει πάνω το μάυρο με το γρανάζι για το νήμα ,και δούλεψέτο σκέτο να δεις αν βγάζει σωστά η χάνει steps κατά την τροφοδότηση.
Κόντραρε το νήμα λιγάκι με το χέρι ,δεν θα πρέπει να σταματάει η να κλοτσάει ... εγώ ανέβασα τα mA στο stepper driver και ηταν καλύτερα.

Μετά μήπως δεν γίνεται σωστά το bed leveling.;;;

----------


## cdesp

Μια φωτό για να δείτε τι εννοώ. Αυτό είναι το 1/4 από αυτό που τύπωσα το πάνω αριστερά τεταρτημόριο. Ταχύτητα έχω βάλει 40mm/s.
20180309_200715b.jpg

Το πάχος είναι παντού ίδιο σε εκτύπωση με 0.3mm ύψος οπότε το Bed είναι ίσιο. Επίσης αυτό δεν το κάνει μόνο στο πρώτο layer αλλά και ενδιάμεσα στην τύχη οπότε το μόνο που βγάζει νόημα είναι η ποιότητα του PLA. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει το υλικό οπότε θα το υποστώ μέχρι να τελειώσει. ευτυχώς έχω και λίγο από το κινέζικο οπότε αν θέλω καλή ποιότητα θα βάλω από κείνο.

Περιμένω βέβαια και τον ανεμιστήρα με το sensor για την κεφαλή οπότε δεν ξέρω αν με αυτό αλλάξει κάτι.
Για το πρώτο Layer βάζω και χαρτοκόλλα αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά για να κολλάνε την κυλινδρική και έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## giannakis1983

Από οτι βλέπω τις περιμέτρους σου τις κάνει καλές ,σωστά;
Δες το Infill overlap πόσο το έχεις ; Καντο 30-35 % αν ειναι πιο χαμηλά.
Ζέστανε την κεφαλή και κάνε απο το μενου move axis->extruder και βγάλε 10mm νημα μαζεμένο πρώτα  στους βαθμους που τυπώνεις και ανέβα μετά στους 215-218° και δες αν βγάινει πιο ευκολα το νημα 
η κανει καποιο θορυβο σαν να μην μπωρεί να σπρωξει το μοτερ άλλο στουμπώνει και πηδάει.

Τυπώνεις 0.30 η 0.20 το κάθε layer;;;;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Σιγουρα κακη ποιοτητα υλκο.
Σε αλλα σημεια λιωνει και σε αλλα ειναι σαν τη τσιχλα

----------


## cdesp

Μόλις εγκατέστησα τον αισθητήρα για το bed leveling και ένα ανεμιστήρα για το extruder.

Σχετικά με την σύνδεσή τους για τον ανεμιστήρα λογικά θα συνδεθεί στο FAN1 που είναι ελεύθερο το + και - μια που ο ανεμιστήρας μου έχει μόνο δυο καλώδια.
Για τον αισθητήρα κάπου διάβασα ότι αντί για διαιρέτη τάσης μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δίοδο 1ν4148 ή κάτι τέτοιο. Ισχύει ή όχι;

20180311_145438.jpg

Χρησιμοποίησα αυτό το αντικείμενο για το δέσιμο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ο χι δεν κανει η διοδος
Αυτος ο αισθητηρας για να δουλευει σωστα πρεπει να του βαλεις απο 6 και πανω 
Εσυ εχεις 5 και 12 αρα θα βαλεις τροφοδοσια απο τα 12 >>>> θα βαλεις και το διαιρετη

----------


## cdesp

> Ο χι δεν κανει η διοδος
> Αυτος ο αισθητηρας για να δουλευει σωστα πρεπει να του βαλεις απο 6 και πανω 
> Εσυ εχεις 5 και 12 αρα θα βαλεις τροφοδοσια απο τα 12 >>>> θα βαλεις και το διαιρετη




Οκ ευχαριστώ. Τώρα πρέπει να περιμένω τα βύσματα να 'ρθούν  για να το συνδέσω λογικά σε 2-3 μέρες θα τα έχω.

----------


## cdesp

Ήρθαν σήμερα τα βύσματα, έκανα ένα για το ανεμιστηράκι το οποίο λειτουργεί καλά.
Για τον αισθητήρα κάνω δοκιμές στο breadboard για να μαι σίγουρος για την τάση εξόδου.
Λόγω έλλειψης 15Κ αντίστασης χρησιμοποιώ 33Κ και 22Κ το οποίο μου δίνει έξοδο 4,25V λογικά θα λειτουργεί ή να το παιδέψω και άλλο για να 
ανέβει κοντά στα 5V;
Επίσης δεν ξέρω από πού να πάρω τα 12V από το GT2560 μια που όλες οι έξοδοι για ανεμιστήρες είναι πλέον κατειλημμένοι.

----------


## giannakis1983

Χρήστο πως κατάφερες και γεμισες ολες τις εξόδους απο τα ανεμιστηρακια ;;;   :Lol: 
2 εχει απο την μαμα του + αλλο 1 ενα του extruder που παει στο fan pwm = 3 και εχει 4 συνολο εξόδους.
Στο νημα 34 εχω πει πως δουλευει το pwm που αλλάξει την ενταση του ανεμιστήρα ανάλογα την φαση εκτύπωσης.
(στα πρωτα 2  layer οταν τυπώνει δεν δουλευει το  fan  και στα υπόλοιπα δουλευει στις γεφυρες η στις περιμμετρους αναλογα τις ρυθμησεις)


Αν δεν το βάλεις στο pwm το fan του extruder και το βάλεις μονιμα σε full ενταση ,μπορεις να πάρεις απο εκεί τα 12volt που θές με ενωση και θερμοσυστελλώμενο.
Οπως εκανα εγώ με ενα κομμάτι ταινια led για να φωτήζει εκεί που εκτυπώνει.

----------


## cdesp

> Χρήστο πως κατάφερες και γεμισες ολες τις εξόδους απο τα ανεμιστηρακια ;;;  
> 2 εχει απο την μαμα του + αλλο 1 ενα του extruder που παει στο fan pwm = 3 και εχει 4 συνολο εξόδους.
> Στο νημα 34 εχω πει πως δουλευει το pwm που αλλάξει την ενταση του ανεμιστήρα ανάλογα την φαση εκτύπωσης.
> (στα πρωτα 2  layer οταν τυπώνει δεν δουλευει το  fan  και στα υπόλοιπα δουλευει στις γεφυρες η στις περιμμετρους αναλογα τις ρυθμησεις)
> 
> 
> Αν δεν το βάλεις στο pwm το fan του extruder και το βάλεις μονιμα σε full ενταση ,μπορεις να πάρεις απο εκεί τα 12volt που θές με ενωση και θερμοσυστελλώμενο.
> Οπως εκανα εγώ με ενα κομμάτι ταινια led για να φωτήζει εκεί που εκτυπώνει.



Έβαλα το fan του extruder στο Fan1 θα το βάλω στο PWM οπότε θα πάρω τα 12v από το FAN1 (δεν μετρούσα το PWM, είναι και κάθετο μπέρδεμα...).
Μόλις τέλειωσα τις κολλήσεις των αντιστάσεων μένει ένα βύσμα και θα το δοκιμάσω.

---UPDATE---

Ok το δοκίμασα και λειτουργεί μια χαρά.
Τον ανεμιστήρα τον έβαλα στο PWM FAN όπως είπαμε και μέσα από το μενού της LCD ανεβάζοντας στροφές τον έκανα να δουλέψει, ελπίζω ότι θα δουλεύει και στην εκτύπωση μόνος του χωρίς παρέμβαση.
Το probe το έβαλα με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις:
 #define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT και άλλαξα τα σημεία σε 
#define Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN //cdesp

  // 3 arbitrary points to probe.
  // A simple cross-product is used to estimate the plane of the bed.
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_X 40 //15 cdesp
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 175 //180 cdesp
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_X 40 //15 cdesp
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_X 175 //170 cdesp
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20

#define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE //cdesp

#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 40  // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]//cdesp was 10
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 1   // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle] //cdesp was 10
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 0   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]

 // Set the boundaries for probing (where the probe can reach).
  #define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 40 //cdesp was 15
  #define RIGHT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 170
  #define FRONT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 20
  #define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 170


ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα τίποτα.

----------


## diskjohn

καλησπέρα σας  , αγόρασα και εγώ ένα 3d printer αυτόν εδώ https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-A8-3D-...72.m2749.l2649      έκατσα εχτές το βράδυ και τον συναρμολόγησα και σήμερα πριν λίγο έκανα  τις συνδέσεις των καλωδίων   με βάσει το βίντεο που έχετε αναφέρει σε  προηγούμενο ποστ μιας και το manual είναι ένα μάτσο χάλια .Ξεκινάω με  κάποιες απορίες   1. τα steeper δουλεύουνε  πάνε στην θέση home  αυτό  που δεν λέει να κουνήσει είναι του  Extruder ότι και να του κάνω μέσα  από το μενού δεν κουνιέται  
2 το τραπέζι τερματίζει τέρμα πίσω στο  στοπ  και η μύτη του  Extruder είναι έξω από τα όρια του τζαμιού και του  του Heating Bed υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για αυτό ?   
3. Το Heating  Bed είναι βιδωμένο με τις τέσσερις βίδες και βάζοντας επάνω το τζάμι   και τοποθετώντας τα 4 πιαστράκια  παρατηρώ ότι δεν εφάπτεται  και στην  μέση υπάρχει μια κοιλία, δηλαδή πρέπει να βάλω μεταξύ τραπεζίου ξύλινου  και Heating Bed κάτι ώστε να σηκωθεί και να κολλήσει  στο τζάμι με απλά  λόγια είναι σκεβρωμένο 
Αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε μιας και έχετε  ασχοληθεί περισσότερο  τι μπορώ να κάνω   και πώς να κάνω το  Extruder  να ξεκινήσει ,ίσως κάνω και εγώ κάτι λάθος ,την κίνηση την δίνω από το  μενού prepare >move axis>move 1mm> extuder 

εδώ και μία φώτο πώσ τα έχω βάλει

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλή αρχή !
1 για να μπορέσεις να δώσεις κίνηση στο μοτερ του extruder πρεπει η κεφαλή σου να εχει μια θερμοκρασία πάνω απο κάποιους βαθμούς.(αν δεν κάνω λάθος 150°)
2 Εγώ εβαλα το offset αυτό στο πρόγραμμα του slicer που χρησημοποιώ.Κανει home στο κενό αλλα η επιφάνεια εκτυπωσης ειναι 2 ποντοι μπροστά.(θα βαλω εικονα σε λιγακι να καταλάβεις)
3 και εμένα μου αφηνει 1-2 χιλοστάκια κενό αλλά βάζω την θερμοκρασία 5 βαθμους παραπάνω και κανω 5-10 λεπτάκια προθερμανση πρώτα στο bed και μετά τυπωνω.

----------


## georgeb1957

Γειά σου Γιάννη, και καλορίζικος ο 3D printer σου.

Για το stepper motor του extruder γίνε λίγο ποιό σαφής. Οταν δίνεις εντολή μήπως το ακούς να κάνει κάποιο θόρυβο "ντούπ" -"ντούπ" ή είναι τελείως αναίσθητο. Εαν του έχεις βάλει PLA θα  πρέπει πρώτα να θερμάνης την κεφαλή του extruder για να μπορεί να το σπρώξει. Εν πάση περιπτώση εγώ θα έκανα το εξείς. θα έβαζα το βύσμα του extruder στην θέση του Χ ή Υ άξονα και θα δοκίμαζα να δώ αν δουλεύει δίνοντας εντολή για μετακίνηση του αντίστοιχου άξονα.

Για το διακοπτάκι του Υ-άξονα έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις για αρχή είναι να αλλάξεις τον διακόπτη με άλλο που να έχει μεγαλύτερο λαμάκι όπως δείχνω στο #15  ή ακόμα ποιό έξυπνη λύση να βάλεις μια προσθήκη όπως δείχνει ο χρήστος στο #24

Για το Heating Bed αστο όπως είναι, το τζάμι θα ζεσταθεί αλλά μπορεί λίγο να αργήση να πάρει την θερμοκρασία που του έχεις ορίσει.

καλή επιτυχία!!!


Υ.Σ. Με πρόλαβε ο Γιάννης μάλλον γράφαμε μαζί.

----------


## giannakis1983

Λοιπον θα μπερδέψουμε λιγάκι τον καινούριο συνάδελφο  :Biggrin:  αλλά αφήστε με να έχω εναν ενδοιασμό ,οτι είναι καλύτερα να έχεις την κεφαλή του extruder εξω απο  το κρεβάτι οπως στην φωτο και θα εξηγησω τους λογους :
20180316_183812_HDR.jpg

Λοιπον : Α) μπορείς να καθαρήσεις πιο ευκολα την μυτη χωρις να χρειαστείς να σηκώσεις τον αργό Ζ άξονα.
             Β)οταν προθερμαίνεται ο εκτυπωτής το πλαστικό που τρέχει για λιγο στην κεφαλή μεχρι να αρχήσει την εκτυπωση δεν λερώνει καθόλου την μύτη 
     και   Γ) οταν ξεκινάει η εκτύπωση, αυτό το κορδόνι πλαστικου που κρέμεται απο την κεφαλή (φωτο) παει και χτυπάει στο bed με αποτλεσμα να  σπάει το κορδονάκι και να πηγαίνει η μύτη καθαρή στο σημείο που ξεκινάει η εκτύπωση.

----------


## cdesp

Καλορίζικο Γιάννη,
Καλές εκτυπώσεις.

Τώρα για ένα πρόβλημα που έχω. Παρήγγειλα μια μύτη MK8 στα 0.4 όπως λέει ότι έχει ο εκτυπωτής της CTC σύμφωνα με το manual άλλα τελικά αυτό που είχε είναι ΜΚ10 με το teflon tube μέσα.
Τελικά τι παίζει με αυτό έχει MK8 ή ΜΚ10; 
Μπορώ να βάλω την μύτη του ΜΚ8 χωρίς το teflon γιατί δεν χωράει μέσα του ή θα χω πρόβλημα;

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα είμαι εκτός τώρα αλλά να πω για το steeper έβγαλα των ανεμιστήρα και το πλαστικό που τραβάει τον νήμα και έβαλα σε λειτουργία σκέτο το μοτέρ έβλεπα τον άξονα του αλλά δεν γύρισε χωρίς να έχω δόση θερμοκρασία  θα δω να το βάλω σε άλλη θέση να δω αν κουνιέται, οπότε τα άλλα τα αφήνω ως έχει αφού δεν έχει πρόβλημα τα λέμε αργότερα  ευχαριστώ

Επέστρεψα και έβαλα το μοτέρ στην θέση του Υ  και δουλεύει οπότε για ποιο λόγο δεν παίρνει κίνηση απο την εντολή πρέπει τελικά να ζεσταθεί και ας μην έχει κορδόνι πάνω ?

----------


## giannakis1983

Cdesp το σωληνάκι τεφλον (PTFE) προστατέυει το νήμα να μην λιώσει και κολλήσει στα τειχώματα και καεί απο την θερμοκρασία.
Θα λειώσει οσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στην μυτη.
Πιστέυω δεν θα εχεις καλά αποτελέσματα... Μπορεί να πάθεις και καμιά ζημειά στην κεφαλή...
Θες σοϊ και καλά να βάλεις το ΜΚ8;;;;

----------


## cdesp

> Θες σοϊ και καλά να βάλεις το ΜΚ8;;;;



όχι γι αυτό ρώτησα. Άρα έχει πάνω *ΜΚ10* και όχι ΜΚ8 όπως λέει το manual .
Οπότε θα πρέπει να παραγγείλω MK10. 
Επίσης έκανα και λάθος στο τεφλόν πήρα 2mm-4mm ενώ έπρεπε 2mm-3mm.

Επίσης να πω για τον αισθητήρα απόστασης τον οποίο έβαλα στο Z-Max, ότι δεν δουλεύει σε οποιοδήποτε pin αλλά μόνο σε ένα από τα δυο στο κάτω.

----------


## diskjohn

παιδια  ξαφνικα αρχισε να αναβοσβηνει η οθόνη και μετα εσβησε  αποτελεσμα να μην αναβει τωρα  νεκρο   υπαρχει καποια δυνατοτητα να δω αν δουλευει απο το pc  και να ξεκαθαρίσω αν ειναι οθονη η κεντρικη πλακετα

----------


## giannakis1983

> Επίσης έκανα και λάθος στο τεφλόν πήρα 2mm-4mm ενώ έπρεπε 2mm-3mm.
> 
> Επίσης να πω για τον αισθητήρα απόστασης τον οποίο έβαλα στο Z-Max, ότι δεν δουλεύει σε οποιοδήποτε pin αλλά μόνο σε ένα από τα δυο στο κάτω.



Ναι μετρησα τα spare που ειχε μεσα το κιτ και ειναι 2mm εσωτερικα και 3mm εξωτερικα..

Για τον αισθητήρα αυτο που λες εξυπακούεται αφου το 1 pin  απο τα δυο ειναι το γενικό για τις εντολές και το αλλο (που σου δουλέυει) ειναι η επιστροφή από κάθε αισθητήρα.

----------


## diskjohn

καμιά ιδέα   τελικά είναι νεκρό το μόνο που ανάβει είναι το λαμπάκι στην κεντρική πλακέτα   τόση γκαντεμιά ??

----------


## giannakis1983

Κατεβασε το repitier και συνδεσε με το usb την πλακετα με το pc.
Οι ρυθμήσεις ειναι αυτες οπως στην φωτο και στην καρτελα οπως εχω θα κανεις τον χειρισμό αφου γινει connected!Untitled.jpg

----------


## diskjohn

Αυτο ειναι με πληρωμή ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ? λαθος μου οκ θα δω λοιπον αν κοινιτε τίποτα μεσω αυτου ?

----------


## giannakis1983

> Αυτο ειναι με πληρωμή ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ? λαθος μου οκ θα δω λοιπον αν κοινιτε τίποτα μεσω αυτου ?



Ναι free ειναι . Οταν πατησεις download και σου βγαλει μια καρτελα για να πληρωσεις κατω απο το κουτάκι γράφει "download without donation"  :Dancing: 
Αν συνδεθεί θα διαβάσει θερμοκρασιες θα και μπορεις να κανεις και κινήσεις...
Και το βασικότερο θα δεις οτι η πλακέτα συνδέεται.

----------


## diskjohn

Γιαννη δεν έχω καμιά εποικινωνεία  με τον εκτυπωτη δεν αναγνωριζει τιποτα

----------


## giannakis1983

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βραχυκύκλωσες τιποτα καταλάθος;;;;
Εχει 2 ασφάλειες SMD κατω αριστερά απο το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας της πλακέτας .Ξεκούμπωσέτες και  τσεκαρέτες...
Ξεσύνδεσε τα πάντα από πάνω και σύνδεσε σκέτη την πλακέτα στο pc κανονικά θα πρέπει να συνδέεται και έτσι.
Τις ρυθμήσεις για την ταχύτητα συνδεσης στο πρόγραμμα τις έβαλες έτσι;;;Η πλακέτα λογικά είναι η ίδια με εμάς....;

----------


## diskjohn

οχι δεν ακουπμησα τιποτα στο μενου μεσα ειμουνα και αρχισε να αναβοσβηνη χαθηκανε τα γραμματα και εκλεισε  υστερα δεν αναβει καθολου , ιδια πλακετα ειναι τωρα θα τα βγαλω απο πανω να δω και θα τσεκαρο τις ασφαλειες



ασφαλειες καλές , έβγαλα ολλά απο επάνω αλλά τιποτα δεν το βλέπει ο υπολογιστής

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Diskjohn
Οταν συνδεσεις τη πλακετα με τον υπολογιστη θα πρεπει μεσα στις com θυρες να βγαλει μια νεα και οταν αποσυνδεσεις τη πλακετα να εξαφανηστει.
Το ιδιο ειχα παθει με τη πρωτη πλακετα που ειχε μαζι του ο εκτυπωτης. Επισα το κολυτιρι και περασα τα ποδερακια του   mpu. Aυτο κρατησε μερικες ημερες, μετα παλι το ιδιο. Ξανα περασμα τα ποδαρακια μεχρι που ηρθε η νεα

----------


## diskjohn

Μιχάλη καλημέρα  εβαλα την πλακετα αλλα δεν αναγνωρίζετε  δεν βγάζει τίποτα  δεν καθομαι τωρα να κανω πειράματα  , περιμενω απαντηση απο τον πωλητη  να δω τη θα πει αλιως  δεν καθομαι να αγοράζω τωρα αλλη  ,εσενα την αντικατεστισε   η πειρες δικιά σου και ποια ?  υπάρχει κατι σε καλυτερο ?

----------


## Gaou

> ....υπάρχει κατι σε καλυτερο ?




εννοειται ότι υπάρχει κάτι σε καλύτερο . βασικά για να το πώ αλλιώς αυτοι οι εκτυπωτές που αγοράζετε εχουν την χειρότερη πλακέτα. ακομα και απο τις μεταξύ τους λυσεις. ( υπάρχουν ramps και arduino που ξεπερναει το 50) αλλα ακομα και αυτή ειναι τπτ μπροστα στον ανταγωνισμο της. 

εν πάσι περιπτώση . αν θές εχω ποσταρει αγγελία με πλακέτα . δες την . φυσικά η συγκεκριμένη πηγε σε χρήστη ο οποιος την ψοφησε ( εστειλε 5v σε κάποιος επεξεργαστες και μαυρισαν τα παντα).

εγω φοραω μονο τετοιες στους εκτυπωτες μου . αν ψηνεσαι θελω να την αναβαθμίσω οποτε στειλε σήμα.

----------


## cdesp

Σχετικά με το κάψιμο της μητρικής, αν κουνάς το bed ή το extruder γρήγορα παράγεται ηλεκτρισμός και μπορεί να την κάψει.
Το παρατήρησα με σβηστό το διακόπτη και με γρήγορη κίνηση άναβε η LCD. Συνεπώς αργές κινήσεις.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ο πωλητης δεν αναγνωριζε τιποτα
Πηρα μια αλλη

----------


## diskjohn

Χρηστο δεν κουναγα τιποτα αντε πεντε λεπτα να ειχα τελειωσει και εκανα  δοκιμες μεσα απο το μενου ξαφνικά αναβόσμηνε και παπα ,  Μιχάλη ποια  πείρε την ιδια?

----------


## cdesp

Μπορεί κάποιος να τυπώσει αυτό ;
Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα αλλά αντί για βίδα βγάζω έργα τέχνης  :Lol: 
Κάνα 10λεπτο παίρνει.

----------


## Gaou

> ....Κάνα 10λεπτο παίρνει.



καλά ρε παιδιά εγώ εκτύπωση κάτω απο 2ωρο ακομα δεν εχω πετύχει με 30κιλα πλαστικό στην πλατη μου και 3 χρόνια πάνω στους εκτυπωτές. τα cnc δεν σημαινουν ποτέ ταχύτητα να ξέρετε. εν πάσι περιπτώση. 

τα συγκεκριμένα πρεπει να τα περιστρεψεις να καθήσουν αλλιώς στο τραπέζι και επισης μερικά θέλουν και support.

----------


## giannakis1983

Χρηστο δοκιμασα απο περιεργια την βιδα απο τον συνδεσμο που εστειλες.Μου πηρε 5λεπτα και 44 δευτερα σε layer 0.2mm.Δεν ειναι και ασχημα τα αποτελεσματα ...
Κατάφερα και βιδωσα ενα παξιμάδι Μ4 μεταλικό. Βαζω και τις φωτο να το δεις.20180317_222625.jpg20180317_222536.jpg20180317_221741_HDR.jpg

----------


## cdesp

Το τυπωσες όρθιο η το πλαγιασες;
Πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα πάντως. 
Στείλε κάνα λινκ με το filament που χρησιμοποιείς να μην κάνω δοκιμές άδικα.

----------


## giannakis1983

Το τυπωσα ορθιο οπως φαινεται στην τελευταια φωτο.
To filament που χρησιμοποιω τωρα ειναι της Neema3d PLA σειρα EVO 1,75 χρωμα ασημί.
Αν κανεις search στον γούγλη θα το βρεις.Ενας το εχει μόνο .. τιμή 23 ευρω το κιλό. 
Πηρα και ενα πιο φτηνό (ιδια εταιρία η απλή σειρά)αλλα είδα οτι όντως εχει διαφορά....Για 2-3 Ευρώ δεν αξήζει να παιδέυεσαι αδικα...
Πηγα το πηρα απο το κατάστημα.Ηταν ενα παλικάρι εξηπηρετικό και γνωριζε αρκετά πραγματάκια, μου είπε οτι αν εχω καμια απορία ειναι διαθέσιμος ...

Edit: Η εκτυπωση εγινε 218° στο extruder και 65° στο bed με το fan του extruder ενεργό.

----------


## misterno

Επανέρχομαι για να ρωτήσω για τον αισθητήρα απόστασης που έχω τύπου tronxy.
Έχει 3 καλώδια, καφέ, μαύρο και μπλε. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι παρόλο που έβαλα τον διαιρέτη με τις αντιστάσεις και έπαιρνα 5V και σε επαφή με μέταλλο 0V, το σύστημα αρνούνταν πεισματικά να διαβάσει την ύπαρξη του αισθητήρα.
Του έδινα να κάνει κίνηση προς τα πάνω στο Ζ και μόλις έβαζα ένα μεταλλικό αντικείμενο η κίνηση συνεχίζονταν κανονικά χωρίς να σταματήσει.
Μόλις έβαζα απλό διακόπτη επαφής, το σύστημα το διάβαζε κανονικά και σταματούσε.
Σε ένα βίντεο που είδα στο ΥΤ, κάποιος έβαλε ένα optocoupler PC817 και το πόλωνε με μια αντίσταση 440 ωμ. Μόλις έβλεπε μέταλλο, γεφύρωνε την έξοδο και έδινε 0 ωμ .
Δοκίμασα να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο με το optocoupler CNY17 αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Χρειάζομαι να βλέπω "ξερή" επαφή για να λειτουργήσει.
Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## misterno

Τελικά κατάφερα όχι μόνο να περάσω τον αισθητήρα με ένα optocoupler PC817, αλλά και έβαλα bootloader και πέρασα και το λειτουργικό marlin 1.1 firmware στην πλακέτα του εκτυπωτή.

Χρειάζομαι όμως μερικές οδηγίες πως να σετάρω σωστά τον αισθητήρα σε σχέση με την άκρη του extruder και την απόσταση από το γυαλί. Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος γιατί
ο αισθητήρας μόλις διαβάσει μέταλλο ανάβει το λαμπάκι του αλλά λειτουργεί ανάποδα. Δηλαδή με το παλιό πρόγραμμα πριν την αναβάθμιση έβαζα να κάνει homing και μόλις του έδινα
εντολή να κινήσει τον Ζ άξονα, κινούνταν όσο έβλεπε μέταλλο αλλά σταματούσε μόλις απομακρυνόταν από αυτό, δηλαδή λειτουργούσε με ανάποδη λογική.

Επίσης θα βοηθούσε αν έχει κάποιος το ίδιο μηχάνημα με μένα (CTC I3 prusa clone) με πλακέτα GT2560 ver. A) και μπορεί  να στείλει τις βέλτιστες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πρεπει να κανεις invert μεσα στο προγραμμα απο false να γινει true
#define z_endstop_min true δεν το θυμαμαι ακριβως πως το γραφει
Τις παραμετρους αργοτερα γιατι τωρα ειμαι  εκτος

----------

misterno (28-03-18)

----------


## cdesp

Tο Configuration.h που χρησιμοποιώ.
είναι από την έκδοση 1.1.8 του Marlin.

Επίσης στο αρχείο Pins_GT_2560_REV_A.h έχω προσθέσει αυτό


//
// Z Probe (when not Z_MIN_PIN)
//
#ifndef Z_MIN_PROBE_PIN
  #define Z_MIN_PROBE_PIN  32
#endif

Αλλά λογικά μπορείς να το βάλεις και στο Configuration.h

----------

misterno (29-03-18)

----------


## misterno

> Tο Configuration.h που χρησιμοποιώ.
> είναι από την έκδοση 1.1.8 του Marlin.
> 
> Επίσης στο αρχείο Pins_GT_2560_REV_A.h έχω προσθέσει αυτό
> 
> 
> //
> // Z Probe (when not Z_MIN_PIN)
> //
> ...



Πέρασα την έκδοση 1.1.8 χθες το βράδυ και δοκίμαζα διάφορες ρυθμίσεις. Όταν όμως του έλεγα να κάνει homing τους άξονες, έπαιρνε ύψος στο Ζ και αφού χτυπούσε τους τερματικούς
για το Y_MIN & X_MIN, πήγαινε και σταματούσε στο κέντρο του τραπεζιού και έβγαζε κάτι σαν "BLstop error". Θα το δοκιμάσω ξανά σήμερα με τις δικές σου ρυθμίσεις και ελπίζω να βρω άκρη.
Χρησιμοποιώ για το Ζ τις ντίζες που δίνει από την μάνα του και τα κομπλερ από σωληνάκια ενυδρείου. Λες να τα αλλάξω τουλάχιστον τα κομπλερ;
Στις ρυθμίσεις σου είδα ότι #define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false. Τι αισθητήρα χρησιμοποιείς για το Ζ;

----------


## georgeb1957

Πρέπει να αλλάξεις στο configuration file to
 #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING *false* σε  #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING* true 
*όπως το έχει ο Μιχάλης στο αρχείο που ανήρτησε στο #109

Συνολικά οι αλλαγές που πρέπει να κάνεις στο firmware 1.1.8 είναι αυτές που αναφέρω στο #65

1. #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false αλλαγή σε #defineZ_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true 

2. #define Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN αλλαγή σε //#defineZ_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN

3. //#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP αλλαγή σε #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP

4. //#define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE αλλαγή σε #define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE

5. //#defineAUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT αλλαγή σε #define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT

----------


## cdesp

> Λες να τα αλλάξω τουλάχιστον τα κομπλερ;
> Στις ρυθμίσεις σου είδα ότι #define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false. Τι αισθητήρα χρησιμοποιείς για το Ζ;



Για το αν αλλάξεις τα κομπλερ η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι λειτουργεί σωστά το αφήνουμε τώρα αν παρουσιάσει προβλήματα το αλλάζεις.
Ο αισθητήρας είναι ο  LJ18A3-8-Z/BX και τον έχω συνδέσει στο Max pin του Ζ άξονα δηλαδή λειτουργεί παράλληλα με το min.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Τον ανεμιστήρα τον έβαλα στο PWM FAN όπως είπαμε και μέσα από το μενού της LCD ανεβάζοντας στροφές τον έκανα να δουλέψει, ελπίζω ότι θα δουλεύει και στην εκτύπωση μόνος του χωρίς παρέμβαση.



Αγόρασα ένα ανεμιστηράκι μάρκας SUNON MB40101v2 αλλά δυστυχώς βάζοντας το στην θύρα PWM δουλεύει μόνο όταν ρυθμίσω το PWM στο 100%. Σε μικρότερο ποσοστό ακούγεται ένας ήχος απο το μοτεράκι του και δεν περιστρέφεται. Η Θύρα PWM δουλεύει σωστά γιατί συνδέοντας της τον ανεμιστήρα του του extrunder βλέπω ότι ρυθμίζει τις στροφές του κανονικά.
Ποιό τύπο fan έχεις βάλει και αν το πήρες απο Αθήνα πές μου και το κατάστημα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## cdesp

Από ebay το πηρα είναι αυτό και λειτουργεί όταν το pwm ανέβει πάνω από 150 περίπου.

----------

georgeb1957 (31-03-18)

----------


## misterno

Τελικά μετά από ένα και πλέον μήνα δοκιμών, κατάφερα χθες να πετύχω την αυτόματη ρύθμιση του άξονα Ζ. Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοήθησαν. Ο δρόμος είναι πλεόν ανοικτός για δοκιμές με διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες, ρυθμίσεις, αλλαγές αξόνων κλπ. Ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσω να κάνω ένα βίντεο που να δείχνω αναλυτικά τα βήματα που έκανα για να φτάσω σε ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά μετά από κάνα μήνα ήρθαν τα *nozzle* που παρήγγειλα και μετά την αλλαγή και το κόψιμο του tube στο σωστό μήκος τυπώνει καλά πλέον.
Ta nozzle αυτά είναι διαφορετικά από αυτό που είχε ο εκτυπωτής αλλά τυπώνουν καλά. Είναι  πιο μυτερά και το σωληνάκη μπαίνει πιο δύσκολα.

Βάζοντας το ανεμιστηράκι να λειτουργεί μου έβγαλε το marlin το ακόλουθο μήνυμα :
Thermal Runaway - Printer halted. Μόλις πήρε μπρος η θερμοκρασία έπεσε 10-12 βαθμούς και καθώς την ξανανέβαζε έβγαλε αυτό το μήνυμα.
Το σύστημα για το ανεμιστηράκι είναι αυτό.

Υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να αλλάξω στο firmware ή να κατεβάσω τις στροφές από τον ανεμιστήρα;

Επίσης να πώ ότι τύπωνα στους 208 βαθμούς και έπεσε στους 196 περίπου πριν αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλησπέρα ,υπάχει ενα σημειο στο configuration file λιγο που κοιταξα.

Στην παραγραφο Thermal Runaway Protection εχει τον χρονο που θα σταματήσει καθώς 
και την υστέριση σε °C απο την καθορισμένη για τον Extruder που αν δει διαφορά αυτους τους βαθμούς πάνω η κάτω θα κανει παυση.
 Προσοχή εχει και του bed σιγουρέψου μηπως είναι και απο εκεί.New Bitmap Image (3).jpg

Edit : Μηπως το ανεμιστηρακι φυσαει πολυ τo Nozzle και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασια ;;; καλό θα ηταν να φυσάει οσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο το νήμα και οχι το Nozzle.

----------

cdesp (17-04-18)

----------


## georgeb1957

Για να ρυθμίζει το πρόγραμμα τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα θα πρέπει να τον συνδέσης στην θύρα PWM  του motherboard. Μεχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρεί 12βολτο ανεμιστηράκι 40Χ40 ή σαν το δικό σου που να ρυθμίζονται οι στροφές του. Οσα έχω βάλει δουλεύουν μόνο στο 100% της ρύθμισης των στροφών, οταν το κατεβάσω π.χ. στο 90% σταματάει να γυρνάει και ακούγεται απο το μοτερ ένας υψίσυχνος ήχος λόγω της ρύθμισης PWM. Εχω βρεί ένα της *prusa* που πράγματι ρυθμίζονται οι στροφές του αλλά είναι 5V. 
Ερώτηση. Στο δικό σου ανεμιστηράκι μπορείς να ρυθμίσης τις στροφές του.

----------


## cdesp

Το ανεμιστηράκι ρυθμίζεται κανονικά και λειτουργεί με τιμή από 150 εώς 255 που είναι το 100%.
Μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι ότι φυσάει αρκετά δυνατά και κρυώνει το nozzle θα δοκιμάσω με τις ρυθμίσεις που είπε ο Γιάννης.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Το ανεμιστηράκι ρυθμίζεται κανονικά και λειτουργεί με τιμή από 150 εώς 255 που είναι το 100%.



Μπορείς να βάλεις το link απο που το αγόρασες; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## cdesp

> Μπορείς να βάλεις το link απο που το αγόρασες; 
> Ευχαριστώ



Το ανεμιστηράκι που πήρα είναι αυτό

----------

georgeb1957 (18-04-18)

----------


## chip

έχεις δοκιμάσει αν με μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό μπορείς να μεταβάλεις τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα?
 Αν ναι δοκίμασε να βάλεις μία δίοδο σε σειρά (πχ 1Ν4001) και ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή παράλληλα στον ανεμιστήρα (πχ 10μF) ώστε να μετρατρέψεις το pwm σε αναλογική τάση. (το πιθανότερο είναι η δίοδος να μην χρειάζεται καν.... ενώ ίσως βοηθήσει μία αντίσταση σε σειρά (πχ 10Ω) ώστε να δημιουργήσει ένα φιλτρο RC)

----------


## georgeb1957

Ναί έχω δοκιμάση με σκέτο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή διαφόρων τιμών, το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι μεταβάλλονται οι στροφές αλλά το εύρος μεταβολής είναι πολύ μικρό (ανάλογα και την τιμή του πυκνωτή).
Θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω και αντίσταση όπως λές  να δώ τα αποτελέσματα.

*Αποτελέσματα*: Βάζοντας έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή 47μF  παίρνω τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αλλά για ρύθμιση στο 45% των στροφών του και κάτω ο ανεμιστήρας σταματάει να γυρίζει. Η δίοδος δεν βοήθησε καθόλου και η αντίσταση εν σειρά κάνει τον ανεμιστήρα να μην γυρνάει ούτε στο 100% των στροφών του. 
Χωρίς τον πυκνωτή ο ανεμιστήρας γυρνάει μόνο σε ρύθμιση του εύρους των  στροφών του απο το 95% έως το 100%

----------

chip (20-04-18)

----------


## cdesp

> Καλησπέρα ,υπάχει ενα σημειο στο configuration file λιγο που κοιταξα.
> 
> Στην παραγραφο Thermal Runaway Protection εχει τον χρονο που θα σταματήσει καθώς 
> και την υστέριση σε °C απο την καθορισμένη για τον Extruder που αν δει διαφορά αυτους τους βαθμούς πάνω η κάτω θα κανει παυση.
>  Προσοχή εχει και του bed σιγουρέψου μηπως είναι και απο εκεί.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73339
> 
> Edit : Μηπως το ανεμιστηρακι φυσαει πολυ τo Nozzle και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασια ;;; καλό θα ηταν να φυσάει οσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο το νήμα και οχι το Nozzle.



Τελικά το άλλαξα στο firmware από 40 και 4 σε 80 και 8




> #if ENABLED(THERMAL_PROTECTION_HOTENDS)  #define THERMAL_PROTECTION_PERIOD 80        // Seconds //cdesp was 40
>   #define THERMAL_PROTECTION_HYSTERESIS 8     // Degrees Celsius //cdesp was 4



Οι ρυθμίσεις αυτές ήταν στο configuration_adv.h και όχι στο configuration.h.

Τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά πέφτει μεν η θερμοκρασία του nozzle 10 βαθμούς αλλά σιγά σιγά ανακάμπτει.
Επίσης να πώ ότι έχει μεγάλη διαφορά με ανεμιστήρα σε κάποιες εκτυπώσεις π.χ. σε αυτήν που ζήτησα με την βίδα σε προηγούμενο Post.

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

Καλώς σας βρήκα!
Πήρα πριν 3-4 μήνες τον Geeetech Reprap 3D printer Acrylic I3 Pro C MK8 dual extruder Prusa Mendel . Είχε κάποια προβλήματα. Πρώτον το 2ο extruder δεν δούλεψε καθόλου (δεν έφτανε την θερμοκρασία του πρώτου) μου έστειλαν άλλο αλλά άλλαξα διεύθυνση και μου το ξανάστειλαν και το περιμένω. Επίσης ο ένας άξονας δεν πάει πίσω με το κουμπί που έχει επάνω του και όταν πατάς "home" κάνει μόνο ένα πήδημα μπροστά. Το έχετε ξανασυναντήσει; Αλλά τυπώνει κανονικά. (άρα το πρόβλημα είναι στο firmware του εκτυπωτή) Το nozzle όμως από το 2ο extruder αν και το έκαψα στο καμινέτο, δεν ξεβούλωσε όταν πήγα να περάσω μια τρίχα από χαλκό ή ατσάλι. Θέλει πέταμα; Το 1ο το καθάρισα έτσι και τώρα δουλεύει.

Πήρα αυτό για να κάνω δοκιμές με άλλο firmware της Maplin, χωρίς να πειράξω το arduino του printer που είναι κολλημένο στην πλακέτα και δεν αλλάζει αν κολλήσει
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Printer-...72.m2749.l2649
(Περιμένω ένα adaptor που λείπει  για να συνδέσω το lcd)
Επίσης έβαλα ένα μαρκαδόρο με λάστιχα πάνω στον extruder και τράβηξα μερικές γραμμές σε χαρτί και σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα μικρό dremel για να χαράζει πλεξιγλάς. Δηλ CNC. Το δοκίμασε κανείς; Επίσης αν ξέρει κανείς το blender που είναι δύσκολο. Προσπαθώ να γράψω μια λέξη που θα σχεδιάσω με τον ψευτοπλότερ αυτόν. Και μετά να την χαράξω με το dremel.
Πάντως ένα δείγμα βίδα και παξιμάδι που τύπωσα με PLA δεν βγήκε καθόλου καλά. Όπως περίπου και το cable_holder. Αφήνει κλωστές.
To link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Geeetech-Reprap-3D-printer-Acrylic-I3-Pro-C-MK8-dual-extruder-Prusa-Mendel/271820286605?epid=2164049563&hash=item3f49c06a8d:g  :36UAAOSwUuFW1j7A
Και χρειαστεί να βρεθούμε απο κοντά. Μένω στα Σεπόλια.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δε νομιζω να κανεις δουλεια με το ντρεμελ εχει πολυ κραδασμο και αυτος δεν ειναι και πκλυ στηβσρος. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει Οταν το κανεις μας λες εντυπωσεις. Κλωστες αφηνει γιατι δεν εφαρμοζει καλα το νημα στο σωλινακι διοδευσης Αρα θελει αλλαγη το σωλινακι. Το αλλο που δεν καθαρισε θελει αλλαγη

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

Το cura μονο για slicing είναι; γιατί δεν βλέπω port κλπ μόνο γράφει ο printer is not connected. Τελικά η προς τα πίσω κίνηση απο το κουμπι του εκτυπωτή δουλεψε χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα, μόνο από το repetier δεν δουλεύει όπως και το home σαυτόν το άξονα. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πουθενά ο κώδικάς του.
Υπάρχει άλλο καλό πρόγραμμα εκτύπωσης και ει δυνατόν ανοικτού κώδικα για τα windows;
Και το cura connect τι δουλειά κάνει;

----------


## giannakis1983

Εχω μπει σε διαδικασία ευρεσης υλικών να φτιάξω απο την αρχή εναν εκτυπωτή.Θα χρησιμοποιήσω υλικά και από τον υπάρχον ,απλά θέλω να το κάνω πιο στιβαρό και με καλύτερη ακρίβεια.
Ισως να μεγαλώσω και το Bed σε 30χ30 . Σιγά σιγά αυτό και με πολύ μελέτη.

Το βασικό που ηθελα να πώ ειναι οτι αγόρασα ενα νηματάκι (ειχα παει για δουλειά ακριβώς δίπλα σε ενα μαγαζί με 3d υλικά ) για να το δοκιμάσω .
Φθηνή σειρά ~20Ε .Είπα πόσο χάλια μπορέι να είναι.
Το ιδιο απόγευμα το δικίμασα με τρομακτικά χάλια αποτελέσματα.Δεν ήξερα τι πρωτοέφταιγε.
Μου έκανε πολλά κενά στο γέμισμα αλλά και στις περιμέτρους με αποτέλεσμα σε μικρές επιφάνιες να μην εχει καθολου επαφή το ένα layer με το άλλο!!!
Στην αρχή λέω οτι θα είναι απο την θερμοκρασία και αρχησα τα πειράματα απο εκεί μάταια ομως.
Τσέκαρα την ιδια εκτύπωση με αλλο νημα και ηταν η μέρα με την νύχτα....
Ξαναλλάζοντας το νήμα για δοκιμές ειδα οτι το καινούριο εμπαινε πιο χαλαρά μέσα στο extruder ....Λέω "λές;;;;;"
Βγάζω το παχύμετρο και με εκπληξη διαπιστώνω οτι το νήμα σε αλλα σημεια ήταν 1,55mm και σε άλλα 1,65mm .
Ποτέ δεν ήταν πανω απο 1,68mm.
Αμέσως αλλάζω στον Slicer την διάμετρο του νήματος σε 1,58mm και το Flowrate σε 110% και ξαναδοκιμάζω.
Η εκτύπωση βελτιώθηκε ως εκ θάυματος.....δεν ειναι τέλεια αλλα πέτυχα αποτελέσματα κοντά στα άλλα νηματα που εχω δοκιμάσει....
Έχουμε πολλά ακόμα να μάθουμε λέω ...

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

Εντάξει είδα και έμαθα μερικά πράγματα εδω μέσα και σε μια γύρα στο internet. Βέβαια θα με πάρει αρκετό καιρό, ιδίως με το blender (με αυτό να κάνουμε κανένα σεμινάριο).
Βασικά το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα είναι το repetier αλλά από την τελευταία έκδοσή του σταμάτησε να είναι open. Το cura και το printrun που είναι, τα κατέβασα, αλλά δεν δείχνουν στην οθόνη τις συντεταγμένες της κεφαλής κάθε στιγμή. Γιατί;  Έτσι χρησιμοποιώ το repetier με slicer cura που έχει πολλές παραμέτρους και φαίνεται ότι έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και βλέπουμε. Το προς τα πίσω στον άξονα Y (βάθους) έχει σχεδόν διορθωθεί (άλλοτε το κάνει και άλλοτε όχι, είτε στο πρόγραμμα ειτε κατευθείαν από το κουμπί του εκτυπωτή) αλλά το πλήκτρο home Y δεν δούλεψε ποτέ μέσα από οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα.
Λέω επίσης να βιδώσω στο τραπεζάκι που τον έχω το bed του εκτυπωτή και ίσως να βάλω και ένα πλαίσιο από σιδερένιους μορφοσωλήνες σαν Π  που να το στερεώσω με λοξές τραβέρσες με το τραπεζάκι για μην έχω πολλές δονήσεις.
Κάποιος από την repetier λέει ότι η cura μαζεύει λεφτά από τους εκτυπωτές ενώ αυτοί δεν έχουν και γιαυτό αναγκάστηκαν να σταματήσουν το open στις νέες εκδόσεις. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κανένα καλό bundle με το source του τελευταίου open repetier , γιατί τα έχει σε subdirectory και είναι δύσκολο να συμαζευτούν για να περάσουν στον compiler; Για να το εξελίξουμε λέω. Βέβαια οι λινουξάδες δεν θα ευχαριστηθούν. Κάντε μια καλή έκδοση του cura με συντεταγμένες, να το δοκιμάσουμε στο Ubuntu. Τα γραφικά του πάντως είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## cdesp

Μάκη
Από slicer χρησιμοποιώ το Ultimate Cura και είναι μια χαρά.  Αυτό με τον άξονα Y που λες τσέκαρε τον αισθητήρα του μήπως κάποιο καλώδιο ή και ο ίδιος ο αισθητήρας είναι προβληματικός.
Επίσης αν θες να γράψεις κάτι καλό είναι και το OpenSCAD.

Γιάννη στην δική μου περίπτωση που αγόρασα το φτηνό fillament έφταιγε το nozzle τώρα που το άλλαξα τυπώνει αρκετά καλά στους 208 βαθμούς (με το άλλο Nozzle έφτασα  μέχρι 235).
Όπως λες και συ έχουμε να μάθουμε πολλά ακόμη αλλά νομίζω, για μένα τουλάχιστον, ένας λόγος που πήρα τον εκτυπωτή εκτός της τιμής ήταν και αυτός.

Στα δικά μου...
Για το CTC χρειάστηκε να σχεδιάσω και να τυπώσω ένα Inductive Sensor Holder για το LJ18A3-8-Z/BX
Το σχεδίασα με το Solidworks 2018, λίγο υπερβολικό με την έννοια ότι έχει πάρα πολλά πράγματα που δεν τα χρειάστηκα και δυσκολεύτηκα να μπω στην λογική του. Το έβαλα όμως για να αλλάξω ένα σχέδιο που βρήκα στο thingverse αλλά τελικά ήταν αδύνατο οπότε το σχεδίασα από την αρχή. Το ότι θα έμπλεκα και με 3d Design δεν το περίμενα πάντως αλλά συνήθως αν θες να κάνεις κάτι όπως το θες το κάνεις μόνος σου.

Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ.

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

Από που;
Τελικά το openSCAD ή το Solidworks να βάλω για να γράψω μια λέξη που να την μεταφέρει στο χαρτί ο ψευτοπλότερ που έκανα; με το blender δεν τα κατάφερα. Αυτο που έγραψα, (apollonios) αν και του έδωσα πάχος, το "τύπωσε" με μια κίνηση σαν κόμμα. Ας γράψει κανείς κάτι με το blender ή άλλο και ας μας το στείλει.
Επίσης είδα nozzle εκτός από μπρούνζινα και τιτανίου με κάτι ακόμα που δεν θυμάμαι. Στην ίδια πάνω κάτω τιμή του σκοτωμού. Έχουν διαφορά; επίσης αν αυτό που στούμπωσε αν το πυρώσω με πιο δυνατή φλόγα πχ ασετυλίνης ή mapp μήπως ανοίξει; γιατί δεν τόχω σε καλό κάθε τόσο να αγοράζω άλλο, έτσι για την πλάκα μου. Άσε που δεν δούλεψε καθόλου σχεδόν. Είχε με το extruder πρόβλημα από την αρχή. Και όπως είπα περιμένω αντικατάσταση.
https://m.banggood.com/3Pcs-1_75mm-F...l?rmmds=search
-------https://m.banggood.com/0_3mm0_4mm0_6mm0_8mm1_0mm-Titanium-Alloy-M6-Thread-Nozzle-for-3D-Printer-p-1263250.html?rmmds=search

----------


## chip

μήπως να το έριχνες μέσα σε ακετόνη μήπως και λιώσει το πλαστικό?

----------


## Gaou

δεν χρειαζεται δυνατη φλόγα. σκέτη φλόγα. αν ειναι abs θα καθαρισει σε ασετον. μύτες εχει στην αθήνα στις ιδιες τιμές ψαξε μαγαζια με 3ντι εκτυπωτές. να πάρεις μερικές να εχεις τιτανιου. αντεχει πιο πολύ . το με κατι ακομα δεν το πιανω, παρόλα αυτα υπάρχουν και σκληρημένες μύτες απο την η'θρη'ντη οι οποίες εχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερες τιμές και ειναι ακομα πιο σκληρες.

δεν σου δουλευψε το γραμμα που εκτυπωσες γιατι δεν ρυθμισες σωστα τα υψη σε σχεση με το σχεδιο. το blender δυστηχως ενω ειναι τρομερο προγραμμα εχει λιγο δύσκολο περιβάλλον . υπαρχουν και πιο ευκολα απο αυτα για 3d . to μπλεντερ δεν ειναι για 3ντ αλλα για animation.

----------


## cdesp

Πήγα να τυπώσω κάτι ψηλό 7,5 εκ και όπως φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες μετά από κάποιο ύψος η ποιότητα σιγά σιγά άρχισε να χαλάει. Μέχρι τα 3,5 εκατοστά είναι οκ.
Η επιφάνεια που τυπώνεται δεν είναι λεία αλλά "γκοφρέ", έχω ελέγξει τον z άξονα με μέτρηση απόστασης από το bed και όντως είναι παράλληλο προς αυτό.
Μετά από κάποιο ύψος το nozzle έβρισκε λίγο στο αντικείμενο καθώς κινούνταν στον Y άξονα.
Η κίνηση στο z άξονα κάνει "κυματάκια", λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε.


Έχει κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα τι να πειράξω για να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση;
20180425_182401.jpg20180425_182414.jpg20180425_182536.jpg

----------


## Gaou

αν εχεις ανεμηστήρα ( που βλέπω ότι εχεις ) και άν εκτυπώνεις πλα ( που φαντάζομαι ότι ναι ) απλά πήγαινε πιο αργα  ( το εχω ξαναπει αυτο δεν το εχω?) κοντα στο τραπέζι που εχει υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασία η εκτυπωση σου ειναι καλά και η συγκοληση του υλικου πολύ καλη. οσο ανεβαινεις και κρυώνει ο αερας χαλαει . η πηγαινει πιο αργά ή κλεισε τον ανεμηστήρα ή και τα δύο ( το καλύτερο).

πάντως γενική παρατήρηση ειναι αυτη . οταν πηρατε το διπλωμα με 200 πηγαινατε ? ετσι νομιζω ΄θελει καθε κατασταση .

----------


## cdesp

Με 40mm/s το έχω πόσο πιο κάτω να το βάλω;
Χωρίς ανεμιστήρα έχει πρόβλημα στις γέφυρες.

Θα το δοκιμάσω με 25mm/s και θα κατεβάσω και τις στροφές στο ανεμιστηράκι απο 85% σε 50% να δούμε
thanks.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

τι πάχος ακροφύσιο έχεις ορίσει?
Αν πχ το ακροφισιο είναι 0.3 και έχεις ορίσει 0.4 καθώς ανεβαίνει θα χαλάσει την απόσταση από επίπεδο σε επίπεδο
το υλικό το τραβά εύκολα?
Στο δικό μου πρέπει να ξετυλίξω μερικά μέτρα γιατί ειναι  βαρύ το καρόλι και δεν μπορεί να το τραβήξει 
Τα παραπάνω κάνουν αυτό που δείχνεις

----------

cdesp (26-04-18)

----------


## giannakis1983

Βλέπω οτι στα πρωτα layer τυπώνει καλά.Ειναι ευδιάκριτα.Στα ψηλά layer βλέπω να τα συμπυκνώνει;;; Μπορεί να κανω και λάθος.
Μήπως οι ντιζες του Ζ άξονα ειναι σφιχτές η εχουν γρεζια σε εκείνο το σημείο και πηδάνε βήματα οι βηματικοι;;;;

Επίσης εχω δει σε μεγαλη κίνηση του Ζ άξονα οτι η κεφαλή πάει λιγο σουζα και ξαναπεφτει με αποτέλεσμα να έχει υψομετρική διαφορά το ενα layerμε το άλλο...

Edit : Συν οτι οι τροχαλιστες απο τους ιμάντες δεν είναι το γρανάζι ομόκεντρα στον άξονα ,και αθτό μεταφέρεται στο τύπωμα..Θελω να παργγείλω να βάλω μεταλικά.

----------

cdesp (26-04-18)

----------


## cdesp

Αποτελέσματα δοκιμών 


Με 25 mm/s και τον ανεμιστήρα στο 60%  Θερμοκρασία 208
20180426_074238.jpg20180426_074249.jpg20180426_074305.jpg20180426_074320.jpg


Με 20 mm/s και τον ανεμιστήρα στο 50%  Θερμοκρασία 215


20180426_204257.jpg20180426_204311.jpg


Όπως φαίνεται όσο πιο αργά τόσο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ΑΛΛΑ σε όλες τις προσπάθειες που έκανα η εκτύπωση δεν ολοκληρωνόταν κάτι το οποίο παρατήρησα στην τελευταία στην οποία έτυχε να είμαι εκεί (μετά από 8 ώρες) και να παρατηρήσω τα τελευταία Layer στα οποία το nozzle με το ζόρι έβγαζε πλαστικό (η απόστασή του ήταν ελάχιστη από την εκτύπωση) μέχρι που στούμπωσε τελείως με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά την μη ολοκλήρωση της εκτύπωσης (χώρια ότι τώρα πρέπει να το ξεβουλώσω).
Τύπωσε 88.71 mm από 100mm που είναι το τελικό.
Εννοείτε ότι και στις άλλες 2 φορές ήταν βουλωμένο αλλά δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου σε αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Οπότε λογικά το πρόβλημα είναι στον Z άξονα ο οποίος layer με το layer μάλλον χάνει σε ύψος π.χ. αντί για ανύψωση 0.2 κάνει 0.195 ή κάτι τέτοιο  οπότε στο νιοστό layer το nozzle δεν απέχει όσο θα έπρεπε από την εκτύπωση.


Δηλαδή αυτό που είπε ο Μιχάλης και ο Γιάννης ώς αποτέλεσμα.


Έχω ορίσει το nozzle σε 0.4 και είναι _αυτό_ 1.75mm/0.4mm οπότε είναι σωστά ορισμένο.
Δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το τράβηγμα του υλικού είναι πλέον μισό οπότε το τραβάει εύκολα και ειδικά στο τέλος που ήμουν εκεί και το χαλάρωσα τραβώντας λίγο, ενώ στο υπόλοιπο που βγήκε εντάξει μια χαρά το τραβούσε μόνο του. Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε αυτό.


Τώρα σε αυτά που λέει ο Γιάννης αν είναι σφιχτές οι ντίζες δεν έχω εμπειρία του πως θα πρέπει να είναι ούτε πως σφίγγουν ή χαλαρώνουν. 


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίνει τα AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT που στον Z είναι 2560;
Αν το μεγαλώσω αυτό τότε στην αρχή λογικά θα είναι πιο αραιά τα layer, ενώ τώρα είναι εντάξει και απλά θα πάει λίγο πιο πάνω η εκτύπωση αλλά το πρόβλημα θα παραμείνει.


Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη.

Υ.Γ. 

το STL αρχείο  που τυπώνω είναι _αυτό._

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Μετρησε το με ενα παχυμετρο. Βαλτο να παει 30 χιλιοστα πανω και μετρησε το με δεκατα. Μετα στειλετο +10 χιλιστα πανω να δεις αν η μετρηση ειναι σωστη. Αν εχεις ενα δυο δεκατα διαφορα δεν εχει σημασια.

----------


## Gaou

πρεπει να πάρεις καταρχήν λαστιχάκι βενζίνης αναλογος το πάχος της ντιζας και του αξονα του βηματικου και να το αλλαξεις  με της σιλικονης που εχεις βάλει, καθότι το αυτο εχει μεγάλη ανθεκτικοτητα στην θερμοκρασία πράγμα που δεν εχει το λαστιχο σιλικονης που έχεις βάλει. για αυτο στην αρχή ειναι καλά και μετα σου χανει και σου βρισκει.

και σε δευτερη φάση να κλεισεις εντελώς την ψύζη του κομματιου στο τελευταιο κομματι ( πριν απο εκει που σου εχει ξεκολήσει ).

το κολλημα της μυτης δεν εχει να κάνει με κανενα απο τα παραπάνω προβλήματα ομως.

----------


## cdesp

Μετά από μετρήσεις που έκανα όπως είπε ο Μιχάλης (οι οποίες ήταν σωστές) αλλά κυρίως αυτό που είπε ο Παύλος για το κόλλημα της μύτης το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω και μάλλον το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ύψος της εκτύπωσης αλλά η ποσότητα που τυπώνεται γι' αυτό μετά από ένα ορισμένο σημείο αρχίζει και χαλάει η εκτύπωση μέχρι που στουμπώνει τελείως.
Απ' ότι διάβασα σε διάφορα φόρουμ αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί σιγά σιγά γεμίζει με υλικό η μύτη μέχρι που επέρχεται το μοιραίο.

Το πόση ώρα τυπώνει δεν έχει σημασία γιατί και στο γρήγορο και στο αργό στο ίδιο σημείο εκτύπωσης αρχίζει να χαλάει άρα έχει να κάνει με την ποσότητα.

Να δούμε τώρα πως διορθώνεται η κατάσταση.
Θα δοκιμάσω να πειράξω τα retraction speed και retraction distance στο cura οι default τιμές είναι 25 και 6.5.

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά όντως φταίει το retraction.

Τύπωσα _αυτό_ και κατάφερα να το βγάλω καλά.
Μετά τύπωσα _αυτό_ και το αποτέλεσμα μετά στο τέλος του 3ου ορόφου άρχισε να χαλάει, καθώς επίσης άρχισε να ακούγεται και ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος που βγάζει όταν δεν μπορεί να κάνει extrude.
ο ήχος ακουγόταν αφού έκανε retract στο τέλος της επαναφοράς του για να αρχίσει να τυπώνει ξανά. Ένα τικ και μετά συνέχιζε κανονικά εννοώ χωρίς ήχος αλλά άφηνε κενά .
Μόλις τύπωνε ξανά συνεχόμενα χωρίς retract όλα ήταν οκ μέχρι φυσικά να ξαναχρειαστεί retract, κ.ο.κ.

Επίσης βρήκα σε γερμανικό φορουμ για τους CTC ότι όντως έχει λάθος ρυθμίσεις αυτοί βάζουν αυτούς
M92 X80 Y80 Z2560 E100 στα settings του Cura πριν την εκτύπωση (ή το βάζεις στο firmware).

Αυτό το _βίντεο_ είναι επίσης χρήσιμο για να κάνεις την ρύθμιση του E100.

Το ψάχνω ακόμη με τις ρυθμίσεις του retraction (distance και speed).

----------

georgeb1957 (29-04-18)

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά μετά από πάρα πολλές δοκιμές βρήκα τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις για το retraction.
Retraction Distance 2.0 mm
Retraction Speed 20mm/s

20180502_202119.jpg

Κάνω άλλη μια δοκιμή με τον πύργο να δω αν διορθώθηκε και κει και μετά θα δοκιμάσω 
το φτερό ξανά να δούμε αν θα στουμπώσει πάλι.

Πάντως η διαφορά στο τελευταίο είναι πολύ μεγάλη με όλα τα προηγούμενα.

Στο GStart έχω βάλει
M92 X80 Y80 Z2560 E99

ο Πύργος φωτογραφία πριν και μετά, ο παλιός δεν μπόρεσε να ολοκληρωθεί λόγω κατάρρευσης  :Smile: 

20180502_225958.jpg

Τυπώνω και το φτερό τώρα να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα.

Ναι μεν τυπώθηκε ολόκληρο επιτέλους και χωρίς στούμπωμα αλλά μετά τα 7.5εκ η ποιότητα έπεσε αρκετά.

20180503_181305.jpg

Μάλλον θέλει περαιτέρω μικρορύθμιση.

----------


## cdesp

οι τελικές μου ρυθμίσεις για το retraction είναι
Retraction Distance 1.3 mm
Retraction Speed 20mm/s

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα του Y-Axis Sensor αυτό δηλαδή που είναι κοντό και στο auto home η κεφαλή είναι εκτός κρεβατιού σχεδίασα ένα αντικείμενο που κουμπώνει στο κρεβάτι και το κάνει σε κείνο το σημείο μακρύτερο ώστε να έρχεται σε επαφή νωρίτερα.
Μπορείτε να το βρείτε _εδώ_ και είναι φτιαγμένο στο Solidworks. Υπάρχει και το αρχείο από το σχεδιαστικό για όποιον θέλει να το τροποποιήσει.

----------


## makocer

Αγαπητε Χρηστο μπραβο για την προσπαθεια και το αποτελεσμα αλλα πιο πολυ για το οτι ενημερωνεις αναλυτικα το θεμα με τα βηματα που κανεις ετσι ωστε να ειναι οδηγος για οσους μελλοντικα το επισκεφθουν.
Καποια στιγμη ημουν ετοιμος να παρω κι εγω εναν παρομοιο εκτυπωτη (αγγλια/γερμανια 100-130 ευρω) αλλα οσο διαβαζω σε φορα ή βλεπω βιντεο που ανεβαζουν απο αναλογα μηχανηματα τοσο πιο επιφυλακτικος γινομαι.Διαπιστωνω δλδ οτι μπορει το κοστος στην αρχη να ειναι δελεαστικο, στην πορεια ομως μαλλον ανεβαινει απο αρκετα εως πολυ ,καταληγονταςνα αναρωτιεσαι γιατι να μην παρεις εξ αρχης ενα ακριβο ΚΑΙ αξιοπιστο μοντελο γνωστης εταιρειας.
Προσωπικα δεν θελω να διαθεσω μεγαλο ποσο (δυσκολη περιοδος) και με στοχο τα 150 ευρω συνολο σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω μονος μου ενα delta (kossel) 
εχω καποια εξαρτηματα και πιστευω οτι ο στοχος μου ειναι εφικτος! 
καλη συνεχεια και συντομα να φερεις στο 100% τον εκτυπωτη σου!

----------


## Gaou

δεν ξερω αν ηταν καταλληλοτερο εδω ή στο εξαέρωσης εν πάσι περιπτωση ...

πειραματική εκτυπωση κυκλωμάτων...

----------


## cdesp

Άρχισα να τυπώνω ένα RC Plane από το thingiverse.
Έχω τυπώσει ήδη το πιο μεγάλο κομμάτι του που έχει ύψος 15 εκατοστά και βγήκε πολύ καλό.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες από τα δυο κομμάτια που έχω τυπώσει ως τώρα ο εκτυπωτής δουλεύει συνέχεια για σχεδόν 24 ώρες και έπεται συνέχεια.

20180526_235252.jpg20180526_235321.jpg20180527_103317.jpg

Επίσης να πω ότι έχω αλλάξει τον αισθητήρα απόστασης και από το Max endstop το έβαλα στο min οπότε τώρα δουλεύει και στο homing του Ζ άξονα και δεν χρειάζεται να το ρυθμίζω πριν από κάθε εκτύπωση απλά πατάω print και όλα λειτουργούν αυτόματα.
Τώρα βέβαια μου περισσεύει το endstop του Min το οποίο λέω να το ανεβάσω ψηλά για το max  :Biggrin: .

Η λίπανση βοηθάει αρκετά έχω βάλει WD-40 στα ρουλεμάν και πλέον δεν κάνουν κάτι περίεργους ήχους που είχα πριν.

----------


## stratos111

Καλησπέρα.
Μου ήρθε και 'μένα ο εκτυπωτής με χίλια ζόρια. Άλλον παράγγειλα και άλλος μου ήρθε. Είχα παραγγείλει αυτόν s-l1600.jpghttps://www.ebay.de/itm/232547119869?ul_noapp=true και ήρθε με Anet v1.0 Board
wiring.jpgκαι η οθόνη είναι με κουμπιά
Έχω παραγγείλει http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Printer-Kit-RAMPS-1-4-Mega2560-A4988-12864-LCD-Controller-for-Arduino-Reprap/252181241032? ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m27  49.l2649 Μέχρι να έρθει προσπάθησα να βάλω το Marlin με κάποιες αλλαγές στο Configuration.h που μου έστειλε  o cdesp αλλά η οθόνη είναι μαύρη. Δεν ξεκινά. Το μόνο που μου κάνει περίπου είναι το A6_20160523_firmwareUpdate.hex αλλά πάει ανάποδα και είναι απενεργοποιημένοι οι τερματικοί του αλλά έχω μόνο το ΗΕΧ και έτσι δεν μπορώ να το πειράξω. Στο Marlin έχει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για το συγκεκριμένο mainboard?

----------


## nkarama

> Καλησπέρα.
> Μου ήρθε και 'μένα ο εκτυπωτής με χίλια ζόρια. Άλλον παράγγειλα και άλλος μου ήρθε. Είχα παραγγείλει αυτόν s-l1600.jpghttps://www.ebay.de/itm/232547119869?ul_noapp=true και ήρθε με Anet v1.0 Board
> wiring.jpgκαι η οθόνη είναι με κουμπιά
> Έχω παραγγείλει http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Printer-Kit-RAMPS-1-4-Mega2560-A4988-12864-LCD-Controller-for-Arduino-Reprap/252181241032? ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m27  49.l2649 Μέχρι να έρθει προσπάθησα να βάλω το Marlin με κάποιες αλλαγές στο Configuration.h που μου έστειλε  o cdesp αλλά η οθόνη είναι μαύρη. Δεν ξεκινά. Το μόνο που μου κάνει περίπου είναι το A6_20160523_firmwareUpdate.hex αλλά πάει ανάποδα και είναι απενεργοποιημένοι οι τερματικοί του αλλά έχω μόνο το ΗΕΧ και έτσι δεν μπορώ να το πειράξω. Στο Marlin έχει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για το συγκεκριμένο mainboard?



Μέσα στον φάκελο example_configurations του Marlin, θα βρεις έναν φάκελο που λέει Anet και μέσα έχει για τον A6 και τον Α8. Πάρε τα δύο αρχεία απο τον A8 folder, Configuration.h & configuration_adv.h και αντέγραψέ τα στο κεντρικό folder του Marlin κάνοντας overwrite τα δύο υπάρχοντα.
Κάνε το compile και φόρτωσέ το.

----------


## stratos111

Μπα.....Μια απο τα ίδια

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά το έλυσα το πρόβλημα. Τα είχε πάρει ο atmega. Τώρα στο νέο μου πρόβλημα. :Rolleyes:  Δεν μπορώ να τυπώσω πάνω από 6 χιλιοστά ύψος. Σταματάει  εκεί σαν να έχει τελειώσει. Προσπαθώ με το CURA kai RepetierHost.
Υπάρχει κάπου αλλού ρύθμιση στο Firmware στο  Configuration.h εκτός από: 
// Travel limits after homing (units are in mm)
#define X_MAX_POS     200
#define X_MIN_POS     0
#define Y_MAX_POS     200
#define Y_MIN_POS     0
#define Z_MAX_POS     190
#define Z_MIN_POS   0

----------


## cdesp

Ένα καλό replacement είναι και η χρήση *αυτού* του αντικειμένου αντί της πεταλούδας που έχει κανονικά.
Προσοχή μόνο στην εκτύπωση καλό είναι να γίνει στο 102-103% και όπως λέει κάνουμε παύση στην εκτύπωση στο 75% και βάζουμε το παξιμαδάκι μέσα, και έπειτα το αφήνουμε να συνεχίσει.
Κατά την παύση καλό είναι να σηκώσουμε λίγο την μύτη 0,2-0,3 ώστε να μην μας χαλάσει το αντικείμενο, μετά την κατεβάζουμε και συνεχίζουμε.
Προτιμήστε να τυπώνετε ένα ένα με τα 4 κούνησα λίγο την κεφαλή και χάλασε όλη η εκτύπωση.

Μόλις άλλαξα και το filament με το NEEMA 3D, θα σας πω εντυπώσεις μετά από μερικές εκτυπώσεις.

----------


## chip

αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι ο εκτυπωτής όταν τον πουλάνε θέλει τόσες μετατροπές και ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει? Γιατί δεν τις έκανε ο κατασκευαστής του?

----------

nestoras (11-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι ο εκτυπωτής όταν τον πουλάνε θέλει τόσες μετατροπές και ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει? Γιατί δεν τις έκανε ο κατασκευαστής του?



Γιατί αν τις έκανε δεν θα τον πουλούσε ...100-200 ευρώ! Αγόρασε αυτόν http://www.nettop.gr/index.php?optio...id=89&Itemid=1 και θα δουλέψει ( σχεδόν ) out of the box! Μόνο μια σειρά από αρχικές ρυθμίσεις κι αυτό είναι... Τον έχουμε στο σχολείο. Αγοράστηκε από μια δωρεά που έγινε. 3 χιλιάρικα δεν τον λες και φθηνό. Έχουμε τυπώσει εκατοντάδες αντικείμενα.
Αλλά και στους 3D εκτυπωτές ισχύει το γνωστό: *ότι δώσεις αυτό θα πάρεις*. Ειδικά σε αυτά τα μηχανήματα όπου ακρίβεια δεκάτων του χιλιοστού είναι ικανή να καταστρέψει / παραμορφώσει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## cdesp

> αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι ο εκτυπωτής όταν τον πουλάνε θέλει τόσες μετατροπές και ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει? Γιατί δεν τις έκανε ο κατασκευαστής του?



 Ο εκτυπωτής λειτουργεί και χωρίς αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις σχετικά καλά, πάντα σε σχέση με το κόστος αγοράς 110 Ευρώ. Επίσης να πω ότι θέλει συναρμολόγηση, δεν είναι έτοιμος.

Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας κάνει κάποιες βελτιώσεις και ρίχνει επιπλέον χρήματα αν θέλει. Προσωπικά έχω δώσει λιγότερα από 10 ευρώ.
Από ότι είδα η μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση είναι να βάλεις στις ρυθμίσεις του CURA (ή άλλου slicer) το Retraction distance στο 1.3 και το retraction speed στο 20.

Ακόμα ένα λόγος που παίρνεις ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα είναι για να παιδευτείς και λίγο και να μάθεις και κάποια πράγματα για την λειτουργία του, αν δεν θες κάτι τέτοιο δίνεις 200-300 ευρώ και παίρνεις κάτι καλύτερο (αυτό με τα 3000 ευρώ δεν το σχολιάζω).

Στα δικά μου τώρα...

Τελείωσα και την εκτύπωση του RC plane όλα πήγαν καλά χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα, το filament της ΝΕΕΜΑ είναι πολύ καλό μάλλον θα συνεχίσω με αυτό.

20180606_185355.jpg
Διαστάσεις 80χ80 εκατοστά περίπου.

Το σκούρο μπλέ είναι το παλιό το ανοιχτό είναι το neema.

----------

chip (11-06-18)

----------


## cdesp

*Μια συλλογή απ'όλες τις αλλαγές/μετατροπές που έχω κάνει στον εκτυπωτή CTC i3 Pro B.*


Κατ' αρχήν ο εκτυπωτής μου είχε την μητρική GT2560 η οποία για να προγραμματιστεί πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές στο IDE του Arduino ώστε να επικοινωνεί με ταχύτητα 57600bps.
Δείτε *εδώ* (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2790744)
Πηγαίνουμε στον κατάλογο `\Arduino\hardware\arduino\avr` και ανοίγουμε το αρχείο `boards.txt`.
Κάνουμε την αλλαγή που φαίνεται παρακάτω από 115200 σε 57600 αποθηκεύουμε και πλέον μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε το νέο firmware 1.1.8 από το IDE.


## Arduino/Genuino Mega w/ ATmega2560
## -------------------------


mega.menu.cpu.atmega2560=ATmega2560 (Mega 2560)




mega.menu.cpu.atmega2560.upload.protocol=wiring


mega.menu.cpu.atmega2560.upload.maximum_size=25395  2


//mega.menu.cpu.atmega2560.upload.speed=115200


mega.menu.cpu.atmega2560.upload.speed=57600


Το firmware βρίσκεται *εδώ* (https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin).
Οι αλλαγές που έκανα εγώ στο configuration βρίσκονται *εδώ* (https://1drv.ms/u/s!Asfqd2Nu9sb4p2BurNhBrAUdWNnc)
Τα βασικά είναι αυτά:


//============================= PID Settings ================================
// CTC MK8 Extruder

#define  DEFAULT_Kp 19.86

#define  DEFAULT_Ki 1.0

#define  DEFAULT_Kd 98.83


#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   { 80, 80, 2560, 99 }


#define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          { 400, 400, 2, 45 }


#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      { 1400, 1400, 100, 80000 }


#define DEFAULT_ACCELERATION          400    //1400 X, Y, Z and E acceleration for printing moves
#define DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  1000    //2000 E acceleration for retracts
#define DEFAULT_TRAVEL_ACCELERATION   1000    //2000 X, Y, Z acceleration for travel (non printing) moves


#define DEFAULT_XJERK                 10.0  //13


#define DEFAULT_YJERK                 10.0  //13


#define DEFAULT_ZJERK                  0.3


#define DEFAULT_EJERK                  5.0


Αν έχετε induction Probe τότε θέλει και αυτά (προτείνω να μπεί στο Z-min pin για να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για το auto-home)


#define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the probe. //cdesp


#define Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN //cdesp


#define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE //cdesp


Εδώ βάζεται τις δικές σας αποστάσεις ανάλογα με το πως το έχετε μοντάρει
#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 60  // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]//cdesp was 10 my probe holder


#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 0   // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle] //cdesp was 10


#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 0.7   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]






// The size of the print bed


#define X_BED_SIZE 175 //cdesp 175 with my new probe sensor was 190


#define Y_BED_SIZE 190
#define Z_MAX_POS 180 //cdesp


#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT


 // Set the boundaries for probing (where the probe can reach).

#define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 30 //cdesp was 15

#define RIGHT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 175 //cdesp 170

#define FRONT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 20

#define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 175 //cdesp 170




 // 3 arbitrary points to probe.

// A simple cross-product is used to estimate the plane of the bed.

#define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_X 65 //15 cdesp

#define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 175 //180 cdesp

#define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_X 65 //15 cdesp

#define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20

#define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_X 170 //170 cdesp

#define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20




Ρυθμίσεις στο CURA.
print speed όχι μεγαλύτερη από 40mm/s εγώ τυπώνω 25-30 mm/s
fan speed (αν έχετε ανεμιστήρα) στο 55%.
Build Plate adhesion SKIRT
Οπωσδήποτε αυτά στο retraction
Enable Retraction checked
Retraction Distance 1.3mm
Retraction Speed 20mm/s


για PLA
Printing Temperature 205 - 220 συνήθως εγώ έχω 213 και στο πρώτο layer 208
Build plate temperature 50 - 60 εγώ έχω 55


Για ανεμιστήρα 1,15 ευρώ
*DC-12V-50mm-Cooling-Fan*
(https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-50mm...U/182883269617)


Για induction probe 3 ευρώ
*LJ18A3 - 8-Z / BX DC6-36V 8mm Inductive PROXIMITY Sensor* 
(https://www.ebay.com/itm/LJ18A3-8-Z-...3/253683103397)
για την σύνδεση σε 12v δείτε εδώ σε *προηγούμενο* post (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post836042)


Βελτιώσεις με εκτυπωμένα εξαρτήματα


1. Για να μπαίνει το autohome εντός του bed τυπώστε *αυτό* (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2894685) και βάλτε το στο πίσω μέρος
2. *Αυτό* για να οδηγεί το filament (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2102345)
3. Τυπώστε αρκετά από *αυτά* (10) για να κρατάει το γυαλί σε επαφή με το μεταλικό bed αλλιώς κάνει κοιλιά(https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2087673)
4. *Αυτό* για να γίνεται πιο εύκολα η ρύθμιση του bed (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2784329)
5. Αν θέλετε να βάλετε ανεμιστήρα στο nozzle *αυτό* (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2370778)
6. Αν θέλετε Induction *probe* (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2872351)


Αλφαδιάζουμε όσο γίνεται το bed και προσπαθούμε η κεφαλή να είναι όσο το δυνατό οριζόντια από πάνω του.


Βάζουμε και αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις στο Cura στον εκτυπωτή μας (machine settings-> Start G-Code)
G28 X0 Y0 ;move X/Y to min endstops
G28 Z0 ;move Z to min endstops
G29 ; auto bed leveling


Αν θέλουμε να κάνει auto bed leveling σε κάθε εκτύπωση, λογικά τα G28 τα έχει ήδη.


Επίσης σφίξτε καλά τα μεγάλα παξιμάδια από το πλαίσιο του y-άξονα που έχει πάνω του το bed.
Βάλτε WD-40 για λίπανση στα ρουλεμάν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά τουλάχιστον στο θόρυβο.


Για ταινία στο bed χρησιμοποιώ *αυτήν* (https://www.texnotropies.gr/morris-x...scription=true) 6 ευρώ από κατάστημα 
Επίσης βάζω και λίγο κόλα για χαρτί stick βοηθάει αν υπάρχει θέμα.
Για να βγάλω το αντικείμενο αφήνω να κρυώσει το bed και μετά ανεβάζω πάλι την θερμοκρασία στους 60 και με απαλές κινήσεις πέρα δώθε συνήθως βγαίνει εύκολα και ένα κατσαβιδάκι κάτω αν αντιστέκεται σφόδρα.


Αυτά απ' ότι θυμάμαι μέχρι στιγμής.

----------

chip (11-06-18), 

georgeb1957 (11-06-18), 

ThanosR (17-06-18)

----------


## chip

μάλλον θα πάρω τον prusa (μονταρισμένο)
...αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα 999 ευρώ και ο ενάμιση μήνας παράδοσης...

----------


## Gaou

μια ειδηση καλή που μόλις διάβασα...!

----------


## finos

γεια σας ! 
πηρα τον anet a8  . ηταν σχετικα ευκολος στο στησιμο ( τωρα παιδευομαι με καλωδια ,cable management ) 
εχετε καποιες σημβουλες για το calibration , για το bed leveling και για μενουν τα μοντελα πανω στο bed ? ? το κολπο με το χαρτι στις 4 γωνιες και στο κεντρο το ξερω

----------


## chip

γεια σας, 
μη μπορώντας να περιμένω ενάμιση μήνα για παράδοση του prusa που ήθελα, προχώρησα στην αγορά του CTC A8. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανιώσω... αν και πιστεύω οτι τελικά στον prusa θα καταλήξω....
τώρα περιμένω να παραλάβω και ο θεός βοηθός...

βασικά η επιλογή μου μου θύμισε την αγορά σκάφους από τον Ζάχο Δόγκανο...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXpMAOAw6qU

----------


## stratos111

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μου κάνει αυτά;
IMG_20180710_230246.jpgIMG_20180710_230301.jpg

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Εχει φραξει η κεφαλη και δεν βγαζει πλαστικο
Ή θελει πιο μεγαλη θερμοκρασια βαλε +5 βαθμους

----------


## Gaou

ειναι καλό να λέτε οταν λέτε τι εκτυπώνετε . αν ειναι pla τοτε μαλλον πας γρηγορα και ζεστα . κατεβασε θερμοκρασια και πηγαινε πιο αργα προκειμενου να κρυώνει το καθε επιπεδο πριν παει στο επομενο.

----------


## stratos111

> ειναι καλό να λέτε οταν λέτε τι εκτυπώνετε . αν ειναι pla τοτε μαλλον πας γρηγορα και ζεστα . κατεβασε θερμοκρασια και πηγαινε πιο αργα προκειμενου να κρυώνει το καθε επιπεδο πριν παει στο επομενο.



Έχεις δίκιο. Ειναι pla στους 218 βαθμούς και με ταχύτητα 20mm/sec. Το κάνει μόνο στα στενά τοιχώματα.





> Εχει φραξει η κεφαλη και δεν βγαζει πλαστικο
> Ή θελει πιο μεγαλη θερμοκρασια βαλε +5 βαθμους



Όσο είναι στενό το τοίχωμα το κάνει. Όταν γινετε πιο φαρδύ, τυπώνει κανονικά.

----------


## Gaou

ειναι θέμα θερμοκρασιας ταχύτητας. επειδή εικει κάνει πολύ λιγο χρόνο δεν προλαβαινει να κρυώσει το καθε επιπεδο οποτε ειναι σαν να εκτυπώνεις πανω σε τζελ. υπάρχει ρυθμιση στο slic3r αν κοβεις με αυτο η οποια αποτρέπει τον εκτυπωτη να κατεβει κάτω απο κάποιον χρονο ανα επιπεδο.

αν ειχες ανεμηστηρα θα βοηθαγε. 218 ειναι πάρα πολύ για pla. 205 κορυφή θα σου έλεγα εγω. πες του να σου ριχνει την θερμοκρασία όταν ανεβαινει σε αυτο το επιπεδο.

----------


## stratos111

> ......... αποτρέπει τον εκτυπωτη να κατεβει κάτω απο κάποιον χρονο ανα επιπεδο...........



Ti εννοείς; Μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις λίγο;

----------


## Gaou

η προτελευταια επιλογή. πρεπει να την ανεβάσεις. ολα αυτα φυσικά αν κοβεις με το συγκεκριμένο. επισης κατεβασε την θερμοκρασία.

κατέβασε και την θερμοκρασία στους 208 και ανεβασε το συγκεκριμένο πάνω απο τους 40δευτερολεπτα.

cooling time.jpg

αν δει ο εκτυπωτης ότι κάνει λιγοτερο απο τον καθορισμένο χρόνο κατεβάζει την ταχύτητα του σε κάθε επιπεδο προκειμένουν να φτάσει το ελαχιστο που θα του έχεις ορίσει εσυ. στην συγκεκριμένη καλό ειναι γυρω στα 40 δευτερολεπτα οπου θα προλαβαινει να κρυώσει το καθε επιπεδο.

----------


## steliosm

Εγώ μετά από μια σειρά δοκιμές σε Geeetech i3 ( ΜΚ8 ) με νήμα PLA κατέληξα ότι πρέπει να εκτυπώνεις αργά. Χρησιμοποιώ το Cura Engine για το slicing. Οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω για την ταχύτητα εκτύπωσης είναι:

Print speed: 40mm/s
Outer Perimiter Speed: 40mm/s
Infill Speed: 40m/s

Έχω βάλει τις ίδιες τιμές στην ταχύτητα για να ελαχιστοποιώ δονήσεις από αλλαγές στην ταχύτητα των μοτερ με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

Οι θερμοκρασίες που χρησιμοποιώ είναι:

 50 βαθμοί για το bed (καλυμμένο με χαρτοταινία
195 στην κεφαλή και χρήση ανεμιστήρα να φυσάει στο άκρο.

----------


## stratos111

> Εγώ μετά από μια σειρά δοκιμές σε Geeetech i3 ( ΜΚ8 ) με νήμα PLA κατέληξα ότι πρέπει να εκτυπώνεις αργά. Χρησιμοποιώ το Cura Engine για το slicing. Οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω για την ταχύτητα εκτύπωσης είναι:
> 
> Print speed: 40mm/s
> Outer Perimiter Speed: 40mm/s
> Infill Speed: 40m/s
> 
> Έχω βάλει τις ίδιες τιμές στην ταχύτητα για να ελαχιστοποιώ δονήσεις από αλλαγές στην ταχύτητα των μοτερ με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> 
> Οι θερμοκρασίες που χρησιμοποιώ είναι:
> ...



Όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ταχύτητα έχω 20mm/sec.
Θα δοκιμάσω με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία ~210° να δω
Τον ανεμιστήρα των βάζω μπροστά από το δεύτερο επίπεδο σε 30% και όσο ανεβαίνει επίπεδο φτάνει στο 80%

----------


## steliosm

Το PLA θέλει θερμοκρασία συνήθως 195-205, εξαρτάται από την εταιρεία και την ποιότητα.
Δοκίμασε με 200 βαθμούς πρώτα να τυπώσεις και ανέβασε την ταχύτητα στο 30mm/s. Η πολύ αργή ταχύτητα επίσης δεν σε βοηθά στο να τυπώσεις σωστά.
Εγώ τον ανεμιστήρα τον έχω πάνα ανοικτό, βοηθάει και η χαρτοταινία στο να μην ξεκολλούν τα κομμάτια.

----------


## stratos111

Θεμα ξεκολλήματος δεν έχω. Θα δοκιμάσω να δω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gaou

δοκίμασες?

----------


## stratos111

Δοκίμασα αλλά δεν κατάφερα κάτι. Όταν ξεκινάει λεπτό τοίχωμα σε όποιο ύψος είναι 2 χιλ 3, 5 δεν έχει σημασία, το κάνει. Με ταχύτητα 25 και θερμοκρασία 210 και στο φουλ ο ανεμιστήρας. Όταν είναι φαρδύ, βγαίνει τέλειο.

----------


## giannakis1983

Για τσεκαρε με ενα καλό παχύμετρο αν οντως το νήμα σου ειναι 1.75 ακριβώς.....
Ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα και ειδα οτι το νημα ηταν απο 1,57  εως 1,62 περιπου.... (αλλαζε η διατομη του σε διαφορα μηκη του νηματος)
Οτι μετρήσεις βαλε το στο Filament settings του Slis3r
Σε εμενα διορθωθηκε αρκετά αλλά ηταν      *%$@νήμα !!!......

----------


## Gaou

καταρχήν πόσες περιμέτρους εκτυπώνεις ? το λογικό ειναι απο 2 και πάνω. τι γεμιση εχεις ? 

στο προγραμμα κατω που ειναι τα κουτάκια τι εχεις κλικαρισμένο. στο slic3r εχει μια επιλογή να κόψεις το αντικειμενο . κόψε και κράτα μονο το πάνω για να μην χάνεις χρονο και πλαστικό . καντο αποθηκευση με άλλο ονομα.

κατεβασε την θερμοκρασια σου στους 195 και ξανα εκτυπωσε μονο τα λεπτα κομματια.  αμα δεν μπορεις ανεβασε το κομματι να στο στειλω εγώ για δοκιμή.


slic3r set-2.jpg

----------


## stratos111

> Για τσεκαρε με ενα καλό παχύμετρο αν οντως το νήμα σου ειναι 1.75 ακριβώς.....
> Ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα και ειδα οτι το νημα ηταν απο 1,57 εως 1,62 περιπου.... (αλλαζε η διατομη του σε διαφορα μηκη του νηματος)
> Οτι μετρήσεις βαλε το στο Filament settings του Slis3r
> Σε εμενα διορθωθηκε αρκετά αλλά ηταν *%$@νήμα !!!......



Απάντησα, αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν ανέβηκε.
Το νήμα είναι από 1,75 έως 1,77. Εγώ το είχα 1,74. Το έβαλα 1,76
Θα το ξαναβάλω να δω. Το πρωί θα ξέρω. 




> ...................... αμα δεν μπορεις ανεβασε το κομματι να στο στειλω εγώ για δοκιμή.



Πως ανεβαίνει εδώ το αρχείο;

----------


## Gaou

αυτο ειναι το stl για να το δοκίμάσεις.

test -1.zip

μια και τώρα ειναι μικρή η εκτύπωση και δεν σε πειράζει βάλε την ρυθμιση που σου ειπα πριν αντι για 40 δευτερολεπτα στα 90. αν εκτυπώσεις με τραπέζι στους 70 -60 βαθμούς βάλε την μύτη σου στους 180-190 . αν η θερμοκρασία σου ειναι στο τραπέζι μικρότερη των 50 ανέβα στους 195.

επίσης βάλε το brim sta 2 χιλιοστα.

πόσταρε να σου ανεβάσω και το υπολοιπο.

----------


## stratos111

Γράφω και εδώ
Κάνω δοκιμές με ABS αλλά το τραπέζι μου ζορίζετε να σηκώσει πάνω απο 80°(έχω παραγγείλει άλλο)
Η μύτη είναι 0,4 Το ύψος του πρώτου επιπέδου είναι 0,25 και μετά 0,1.
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλαστικού:
PLA Fiberlogy
Net weight : 0.85 kg 
Printing temperature: 200°C - 220°C
Bed temperature: 50°C - 70°C (when using plates or other means to increase the adhesion, the heating of the bed is not required.)
Diameter tolerance: +/- 0.02 mm
Oval tolerance : +0.01 mm

----------


## Gaou

> Κάνω δοκιμές με ABS αλλά το τραπέζι μου ζορίζετε να σηκώσει πάνω απο 80°(έχω παραγγείλει άλλο) - μην προχωρήσεις ετσι αβιαστα στο abs . αν εχεις ραμπς συμβουλέψου τους χρήστες που εχουν και εκτυπώνουν abs . κινδυνευεις με φωτιά ή/και κάψιμο της πλακέτας....!







> Η μύτη είναι 0,4 Το ύψος του πρώτου επιπέδου είναι 0,25 και μετά 0,1. -- εδω ειναι λίγο αναποδα τα πράγματα. πάς σε 0.15 πρώτο επιπεδο και μετά απο .25χιλ - .40χιλ. Εγώ εχω .25χιλ.





τώρα όσο αφορά στο συγκεκριμένο. σου ειπα ότι ειναι δύσκολη εκτυπωση. εγώ ακομα δεν έχω προσπαθήσει να εκτυπώσω κατι τετοιο. ο χρήστης που το εφτιαξε ειναι λίγο στα φρύδια του μάλλον καθότι για να το εκτυπώσεις ετσι οπως το έχει φτιάξει θες μηχάνημα 20000 ευρώ....!

1- πρέπει να βάλεις support.
2- επειδή δεν μπορεις να βάλεις δύο τοιχώματα πρεπει να κανεις over-extrusion. αρα θα πεις στο προγραμμα ότι το πλαστικό σου ειναι 1.70-1.72.
3 ? - μπορεις να μικρύνεις το πάχος της γραμμής αλλα θα ειναι μανικι μετα....!


αφού κάνεις την δοκιμή με αυτό που σου εστειλα ( καθότι και εδώ θα υπάρχει το ιδιο προβλημα) θα ξαναγυρίσεις στα 60 δευτερόλεπτα και θα βάλεις το προγραμμα να κάνει δύο αντίτυπα ταυτόχρονα ετσι ώστε να προλαβαινουν να κρυώνουν.

support Μονο στο τραπέζι

support-1.jpg

support Παντου.

support-2.jpg

PI3_Female_Buckle-2.zip

----------


## stratos111

Ο.κ. Θα δοκιμάσω. Σε μισή ώρα τελειώνει κάτι που τυπώνω, και μετά έχει σειρά.

----------


## stratos111

> _μην προχωρήσεις ετσι αβιαστα στο abs . αν εχεις ραμπς συμβουλέψου τους χρήστες που εχουν και εκτυπώνουν abs . κινδυνευεις με φωτιά ή/και κάψιμο της πλακέτας....!_



Έχω τυπώσει 2-3 με abs αλλά με βοήθεια από θερμο αέρα για το τραπέζι. Πάντως είναι 1000 φορές καλύτερο εμφανισιακά και πιο εύκολο να το γυαλίσεις με λίγο ασετόν.
Προς το παρών έχω wiring.jpg αυτήν πάνω. Μου έχει έρθει όμως αυτή http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Printer-K...53.m2749.l2649 Περιμένω να βρώ χρόνο να φτιάξω έναν αλουμινένιο σκελετό, για να φτιάξω από την αρχή έναν με τουλάχιστον 300χ300χ300 στα 24v και οδήγηση από ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό οδηγώντας το από μόσφετ. Αυτόν θα τον αφήσω έτσι.

----------


## stratos111

Στο πρώτο αρχείο test1 που μου έστειλες, χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις, το έβγαλε τέλειο.
Όταν είναι λεπτά κομμάτια στα πρώτα στρώματα, δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Μετά τα 2-3 χιλιοστά όταν ξεκινάει λεπτό κομμάτι μου κάνει νούμερα.
Τώρα έχω βάλει το 2ο αρχείο να τυπώσω. Θέλει 1 ώρα.

----------


## Gaou

> Στο πρώτο αρχείο test1 που μου έστειλες, χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις, το έβγαλε τέλειο.
> Όταν είναι λεπτά κομμάτια στα πρώτα στρώματα, δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Μετά τα 2-3 χιλιοστά όταν ξεκινάει λεπτό κομμάτι μου κάνει νούμερα.
> Τώρα έχω βάλει το 2ο αρχείο να τυπώσω. Θέλει 1 ώρα.



το εβαλες με υποστήριξη και δύο κομμάτια ?  έκανες αυτα που σου ειπα όσο αφορουσε το overxtrusion Και τους χρόνους ?

----------


## stratos111

Σε αυτό τώρα, ναι. Το έχω βάλει όπως μου είπες. Περιμένω να τελειώσει.


Μόλις τελείωσαν. Βγήκαν αρκετά καλά. Λέω αρκετά γιατί ναι μεν βγήκαν αρτιμελές, αλλά οχι καλή ποιότητα.IMG_20180713_132746[1].jpg IMG_20180713_133206[1].jpgIMG_20180713_133159[1].jpgΠιστεύω λόγο θερμοκρασίας

----------


## Gaou

οκ οποτε το ενα λύθηκε . αυτο που επαθες ειναι ευκολο....! 
δεν ειναι θέμα θερμοκρασιας, αλλα μια και το ανεφερες καταρχήν πρεπει να δοκιμάσεις να τα σπάσεις ( αποκολήσεις τα επιπεδα) αν αποκοληθει τοτε ναι θέλει πιο υψηλη θερμοκρασία αν όχι συνεχιζουμε στο θέμα.

εχεις μεγάλο retraction . επισης εδώ μας δέιχνει ότι θέλει πιο χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ώστε να μην σταζει η μυτη απο μονη της. χαμήλωσε το retraction και βάλε στο προγραμμα να σου κάνει και λιγο ακομα extrude μετα απο retraction  ωστε να σου κλεισουν οι τρύπες. επισηες πρεπει να κατεβάσεις λίγο ακομα την θερμοκρασία. 2-3 βαθμους.

επειδη πριν εκτυπωνες σε .1 επιπεδο ( πραγμα που δεν γινεται με την μυτη που έχεις) οι ατελειες κρυβόντουσαν. αν θές μπορεις να χαμηλώσεις λιγο το .25 και θα σου ξανακρύψει τις ατελειες. δεν ειναι ο σωστός τροπος ομως.

----------


## stratos111

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Τα τελευταία θα τα δοκιμάσω Σαββατοκύριακο που θα μου μείνει ώρα.

Κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχει κάπου να βρούμε την τεχνική ορολογία των 3d εκτυπωτών; 
Πχ. τι είναι το retract, fill gaps ...... κλπ.;

----------


## cdesp

Ένα καλό τεστ για τον εκτυπωτή. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι μπορεί και τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει.
Δείτε _εδώ.

_Τα αποτελέσματα από τον δικό μου.
Τοιχώματα κάτω από 0.4 δεν τυπώθηκαν προφανώς. 

20180714_163737.jpg20180714_163754.jpg20180714_163828.jpg20180714_163850.jpg20180714_163903.jpg

----------


## giannakis1983

Χρήστο καλό το τεστάκι .Βάζω απο κάτω φωτο και απο τον δικό μου εκτυπωτή.
Δεν εχω αυτόματο level του bed .Εχω μονο αερα στο extruder και αλλαγή απο thread rod  σε leadscrew για τον  Z αξονα.
Η διάμετρος της κεφαλής η μαμίσια (0.4).
20180714_210854.jpg20180714_210917.jpg20180714_210905.jpg

Βλέπω σημαντικές διαφορές στην εκτύπωση σε σχεση με την δική σου και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί;;;;;!!!!!

EDIT :
Αυτές οι γραμμές στον Ζ αξονα που φαίνονται στον θόλο σου περισσότερο ειναι ο λόγος που άλλαξα τις ντίζες με threadrods.
Μεγάλη διαφορά στη εκτύπωση....

----------


## stratos111

> Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Τα τελευταία θα τα δοκιμάσω Σαββατοκύριακο που θα μου μείνει ώρα.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχει κάπου να βρούμε την τεχνική ορολογία των 3d εκτυπωτών; 
> Πχ. τι είναι το retract, fill gaps ...... κλπ.;



Δίνω και την απάντηση, μιας και το βρήκα και είναι και στα Ελληνικά
http://repository.library.teimes.gr/...=1&isAllowed=y

----------


## kioan

> Δίνω και την απάντηση, μιας και το βρήκα και είναι και στα Ελληνικά
> http://repository.library.teimes.gr/...=1&isAllowed=y



offtopic:
Ωραία πτυχιακή για τριτοβάθμιο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα... φαντάζομαι πως στην σχολή Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών ΤΕ κάποια άλλα θέματα όπως "μετάφραση Simatic S5 manual", "συναρμολόγηση PC με υδρόψυξη", "εγκατάσταση Windows XP", "σύνδεση και συντονισμός τηλεόρασης DVB-T" και άλλα παρόμοια τα είχαν ήδη προλάβει άλλοι  :Mellow:

----------


## Gaou

συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αυτο ειναι πτυχιακή ? οι γνωστες πτυχιακες που κάνουν στα πανεπηστήμια ειναι αυτο ? τις ειχα για κάτι περισσότερο απο αντιγραφή εικόνων και προσεγγισεις πραγματικότητας. το δε συγκεκριμένο κινειται ελαφρώς στα ορια της πλάνης και χωρίς να διάβασα απο ποιον ειναι περιμενα περισσότερη εγγυτητα με μηχανολογικές εννοιες.

----------


## stratos111

> Ένα καλό τεστ για τον εκτυπωτή. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι μπορεί και τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει.
> Δείτε _εδώ.
> _..............



Και το δικό μου μετά τις ρυθμίσεις που μου είπε ο Gaou, και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πιστεύω ότι είναι σε αρκετά καλό επίπεδο.IMG_20180715_021037[1].jpg αν και στις φώτο, χάνει λίγο

----------


## cdesp

> Βλέπω σημαντικές διαφορές στην εκτύπωση σε σχεση με την δική σου και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί;;;;;!!!!!
> 
> EDIT :
> Αυτές οι γραμμές στον Ζ αξονα που φαίνονται στον θόλο σου περισσότερο ειναι ο λόγος που άλλαξα τις ντίζες με threadrods.
> Μεγάλη διαφορά στη εκτύπωση....



Οι δικές μου ντίζες είναι πολύ στραβές, ειδικά η δεξιά, οπότε λογικό να κάνει κυματάκια ανά λίγα layers.
Τί ρυθμίσεις έβαλες στο slicer; Να τις βάλω να δούμε αν όντως είναι θέμα ντίζας ή ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## cdesp

Για όσους έχουν στραβές ντίζες (τελικά η δεξιά είναι θεόστραβη) _αυτό_ βοηθάει αρκετά.
Το τυπώνεις και αλλάζεις τα αντίστοιχα bracket (δεξί και αριστερό).
Στην ουσία απλά έχεις μεγαλύτερη τρύπα για να κινείται η ντίζα ελεύθερη. Το έχω βάλει χωρίς το bearing.

Αυτό που βελτιώθηκε είναι ο κυματισμός στα πλευρά (waved walls).

----------

chip (18-07-18)

----------


## cdesp

Έβαλα τον αισθητήρα απόστασης στο πίσω μέρος αντί για δεξιά που τον είχα για να κερδίσω λίγο χώρο στον Χ άξονα.
Απλά τυπώνεις _αυτό_ και το βιδώνεις στο πίσω μέρος, θα χρειαστεί φυσικά μεγαλύτερες βίδες.
Για όποιον θέλει να το αλλάξει υπάρχει και το αρχείο του Solidworks 2018.

----------


## nikos1

Εκτυπωτής Anet A8 , Main board Anet V1.0 . LCD 12864. Proximity sensor LJ18A3-8-Z/BX M18 στον ακροδέκτη ΜΙΝ .Λειτουργικό Marlin 1.1.8
Έχει γίνει αλλαγή γλώσσας στα ελληνικά ,όλα δουλεύουν καλά  το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κατεβαίνει το extruder  κάτω από 10 .
Δίνω εντολή  G1X110Y110 κατέβασμα 10mm δεν πάει ποιο κάτω  M211S0 και προορώ ρυθμίζω το διάκενο δίνω εντολή G92Z0  μετάG30X110Y110 βλέπω το  offset συμπληρώνω στο Μ851Ζ-β¦β¦ και  Μ500 .Κάνω δοκιμή  G1X110Y110Z0 και δεν το έχει πάρει . Μήπως θέλει στο configuration .h στην γραμμή 796 κάτι διαφορετικό από 0

----------


## stratos111

Καλημέρα. Τελικά έκανα την αλλαγή με   *Kit RAMPS 1.4+Mega2560+A4988+12864 LCD Controller for Arduino Reprap*αυτό το κιτ αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα. Δεν έχω z endstop.Ενώ στον Χ και Υ μια χαρά, στον Z δεν θέλει.

Έχω και τερματικό αλλά και SN04-N.jpg sn04-n. Να πω ότι με το παλιό mainboard δούλευε σαν απλός τερματικός.
Έχω βάλει στο configuration.h με firmware SkynetV2.3.2_Glcd




> //==================================================  =========================//============================== Endstop Settings ===========================
> //==================================================  =========================
> 
> 
> // @section homing
> 
> 
> // Specify here all the endstop connectors that are connected to any endstop or probe.
> // Almost all printers will be using one per axis. Probes will use one or more of the
> ...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Σε αυτούς που έχουν στραβή ντιζάιν ρωτώ Γιατί δεν αλλάζετε τη ντιζα.  7€ κάνει το μετρο

----------


## mtzag

Θελω 3d printer με ballscrews πρισματικους γραμικους οδηγους χωρις arduino κτλπ δηλαδη κατι ποιοτικο.Οχι οτι ειναι ποιο φτηνο και σαβουρα.Τι να κοιταξω?

----------


## chip

εγώ θα έλεγα να κοιτάξεις τον αυθεντικό prusa.... αυτόν σκόπευα να πάρω αλλά δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω 1,5 μήνα παράδοση...

----------


## mtzag

> εγώ θα έλεγα να κοιτάξεις τον αυθεντικό prusa.... αυτόν σκόπευα να πάρω αλλά δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω 1,5 μήνα παράδοση...



Ειδα φωτο του και ουτε ballscrews εχει εχει ουτε πρισματικους γραμμικους οδηγους και βλεπω πολυ ψευτικη κατασκευη
Που στηριζεις λοιπον οτι ειναι καλος ?

----------


## giannakis1983

Παρε εναν Zortrax.Αλλά όπως παντού οτι πλερώνεις παίρνεις....

Υ.Γ. Κάποια παιδιά μου ειχαν ζητήσει κάποια πραγματάκια . Ζητώ συγνώμη αλλά λόγο φόρτου εργασιάς δεν μπόρεσα να απαντήσω. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## chip

προφανώς δεν είναι ο καλύτερος αλλά πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τα χρήματα του και οτι για τα χρήματα αυτά κάνει ικανοποιητικές εκτυπώσεις! γενικά έχει καλές κριτικές
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6elq83OVWQ

----------


## mtzag

Εχω ενα μικρο cnc απο αλουμινιο με ballscrews γινετε να το μετατρεψω σε 3D printer ή δεν αξιζει να το χαραμισω ?
Τα κινεζικα ballscrews και οι πρισματικοι γραμικοι οδηγοι ειναι πολυ φτηνα απορω γιατι βαζουνε ακομα τραπεζοειδης κοχλιες και ραβδους για οδηγους...

Τελος παντων αυτο το prusa i3 mk3 υπαρχει σε κινεζικη απομιμιση απο ευρωπη ?
Νομιζω οτι θα παρω κατι φτηνο να δω τι παιζει και μετα παιρνω κατι καλο που θα εχω δει που σκαλωνει το φτηνο..
Μου εχει τυχει αμετρητες φορες που θελω ενα πλαστικο εξαρτηματακι και κανω διαφορες πατεντες...

----------


## chip

αυτά που βάζουν επαρκούν με δεδομένο τα 50μm layer τις μικρές δυνάμεις και όσον αφορά τη μικρή φθορά στον Z αφού υπάρχει ελάχιστη κίνηση!
Τα περισσότερα χαμηλού κόστους 3d printer είναι βασισμένα στη φιλοσοφία του prusa αφού αυτόν αντιγράφουν αλλά υστερούν σε σχέση με αυτόν... πχ ο 3d printer των 97 ευρώ που πήρα είναι βασισμένος στον prusa αλλά καμία σχέση δεν έχει με τη δουλειά που κάνει ο Prusa.
O prusa ρυθμίζει αυτόματα τη επιφάνεια εργασίας.
o prusa έχει ακρίβεια 50μm ενώ ο φθηνός κινέζικος 100
ο prusa εχει ταχυτητα εκτύπωσης 200mm/sec στον κινέζικο πρακτικά τυπώνεις στα 40mm/sec και σε κάποια σημεία που δεν κοιτάς ποιότητα και είσαι από πάνω να βλέπεις τι κάνει μπορεί να ανέβεις στα 80....
o prusa έχει κινητήρες χαμηλού θορύβου και ανεμιστήρες noctua που στο ebay έχουν 17 ευρώ ο ένας με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αθόρυβος στον κινέζικο όλα κάνουν θόρυβο... οι κινητήρες κάνουν θόρυβο (όχι πάρα πολύ) οι ανεμιστήρες χάλασαν και κάνουν θόρυβο μέσα σε 10 μέρες και συντονίζει όλο το μηχάνημα....
στον prusa αν τελειώσει το filament σταματάει για να βάλεις άλλο στον κινέζικο συνεχίζει και αν δεν το καταλάβεις για να βάλεις filament πετάς την εκτύπωση.
επίσης με μία μικρή επιφύλαξη....
στον prusa αν κοπεί το ρεύμα σταματάει και συνεχίζει όταν επιστρέψει το ρεύμα
στον prusa μπορείς να σταματήσεις την εκτύπωση στον κινέζικο όχι.....
και και και και....

με ενδιάμεσο κόστος δες τον creality cr-10... πρέπει να είναι αρκετά καλό μηχάνημα....

----------


## Gaou

> Εχω ενα μικρο cnc απο αλουμινιο με ballscrews γινετε να το μετατρεψω σε 3D printer ή δεν αξιζει να το χαραμισω ?



την απαντηση σε αυτο την ξέρεις μονο εσύ. το ρουτερ γενικά ειναι πιο ακριβή κατασκευή απο έναν εκτυπωτή. αν δεν το χρησιμοποιεις μάλλον αξίζει . απο την αλλη εγώ δεν θα το έκανα σε κάμια περιπτωση. 
 με το μηχάνημα που έχεις μπορεις να παραξεις έναν εκτυπωτή πολύ αξιοπιστο και πολύ καλό. ( το καλο δεν εχει να κάνει ουτε με ταχύτητες ουτε με αλλα ψιψιψινια.) 
το ευκολοτερο που μπορεις να κάνεις ειναι να προσαρμοσεις κεφαλί εκτυπωσης στο μηχάνημα σου και με κατάλληλες αλλαγες στον κώδικα να στειελεις εκτυπώσςεις. εγώ θα το έκανα παραλληλα, δύο πλακέτες, καθώς μονο δύο αυτην την στιμγή επιτρεπουν προσθετική και αφαιρετική μεθοδο ταυτοχρονα.
αυτο θα σου ηταν φθηνο εώς πολύ φθηνο . απλα θα εκτυπώνεις πλαστικά που δεν χρειάζονται θερμαινομενο τραπέζι.





> Τελος παντων αυτο το prusa i3 mk3 υπαρχει σε κινεζικη απομιμιση απο ευρωπη ?



δεν υπάρχει απομιμιση καθότι ο συγκεκριμένος ειναι συγκεκριμένων και ανοιχτών δικαιωμάτων σχέδιο . απλα το εφευηρε ο εβρεος οι οοποιοι εχουν και λεφτά για μαρκετινγκ. αν μπεις μέσαι στον χώρο των reprap θα δεις ολοκληρο νήμα για τον συκγκεκριμένο..! εχω ξαναπει την γνώμη μου εδω μέσα και την ξαναλέω κοιτα κάποιο delta σχέδιο . εγώ έχω mendels ( καλά ο πλυθηντικος επαψε πλέον) οι οποιοι ειναι οι πιο ευκολοι στην κατασκευή σε εμας στην ελλάδα.




> Νομιζω οτι θα παρω κατι φτηνο να δω τι παιζει και μετα παιρνω κατι καλο που θα εχω δει που σκαλωνει το φτηνο..



το φθηνο ειναι σχειτκό πάντα απλα φανταζομαι ότι ξέρεις ότι τα πράγματα όταν ειναι υπερβολικά φθηνά τότε ώς συνήθως ειναι ασυμφορα.

----------


## mtzag

anycubic ?
Εχω δει 2 απο γερμανια χωρις τελωνειο
FDM (231 ευρω σε 5 μερες )-> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Anyc...832887609.html
DLP (277 σε 5 μερες)-> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ANYC...847936395.html

Ποιον απο τους 2 και γιατι ?
Ειναι αυτες οι καλυτερες προσφορες που υπαρχουνε ?

----------


## mtzag

Τι λετε για τα παραπανω επειδη πλησιαζει η μερα της προσφορας...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το dlp φυσικά Έχει πολύ καλύτερη ανάλυση άλλα σχετικά πολύ αργος σε σχέση με το πλαστικό
Και το υλικό είναι πολύ πολύ ακριβότερο, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα εξερετικο
Μετά το κτίσιμο θέλει να βάλεις το αντικείμενο στον ήλιο ή σε uv αλλά και πάλι αξίζει το κόπο αν έχεις το χρήμα.

----------


## mtzag

Στo dlp δεν χαλανε τα κοματια με τον ηλιο η με το φως γενικα ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το αντικείμενο τις περισσότερες φορές δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ανθεκτικό όπως το πλαστικό.  Φτιάχνεις το καλούπι. Το υλικό σκληρενει με τη uv ακτινοβολία

----------


## mtzag

στα 266ε με 1 κιλο abs καλα εναι ο anycubic 4max ?

----------


## mtzag

Τελικα πηρα τον 4max με 254 απο γερμανια

----------


## kioan

Με το καλό να σου έρθει και καλοδούλευτος! Θα περιμένουμε να μας πεις εντυπώσεις όταν αρχίσεις να τον χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## stratos111

Θα ήθελα μία γνώμη. Έχω φίλερ, αντί για Α4 δεν θα ήταν πιο σωστό να ρυθμίζεις το κρεβάτι με το φίλερ παρά με την Α4;Γιατί Α4 με Α4 έχει διαφορά.  Ποιο θα ήταν η επιθυμητή ρύθμιση για πρώτο στρώμα 0,2 μμ ας πούμε; Δεν έχω δει καμία αναφορά πουθενά γι' αυτό τον τρόπο ρύθμισης, και φοβάμαι ότι κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά.

----------


## mtzag

Ο 4max εχει ερθει τον εχω συναρμολογησει αλλα δεν εχω τυπωσει κατι ακομα.
Υπαρχουνε πουθενα οδηγιες με tips & tricks συνοπτικες αλλα προχωρημενες
για αυτο τον εκτυπωτη και γενικα για 3D printing ?
Νομιζω για 254 που τον πηρα αξιζει

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

καλημέρα!
εχω έναν 3d printer και χρειάζομαι κάποιον να μου κάνει μερικά μαθήματα με το blender (text) , έναντι αμοιβής φυσικά. Πάρτε και τηλ στο εξ-εννια 31222169 Μάκης
ευχαριστώ και σορι αν ειναι offtopic

----------


## Gaou

αφου ωριμανσε σαν ιδεα περιπου χρόνο :Rolleyes:  μια εκτυπωση για έναν συμφορουμίτη....... η συναρμολογήση δικιά σου...

----------


## diskjohn

Καλό μεσημέρι , σήμερα αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ και πάλι με τον εκτυπωτή μετά από την ζημιά που ειχε αναφερθεί σχετικά με την πλακέτα , ξεκίνησα λοιπόν με τον κλασικό  κύβο  Χ Ζ Υ  και το πρόγραμμα  Repetier-Host  εβαλα στο 70 το infill density ξεκίνησε κανονικά να εκτυπώνει και ξαφνικά σταμάτησε και  κώλυσε το extuder πάνω στο κύβο  ακυρώνω την εκτύπωση κλείνω προγράμματα και ξανά από την αρχή στο 16 layer ξανά το ίδιο , τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει και εκεί που δουλεύει και εκτυπώνει να σταματάει ? θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση ?  prusa i3 κλώνος Mainboard gt2560
error.jpg

----------


## chip

δες αν το αρχείο με τον G κώδικα είναι σωστά γραμμένο στην sd κάρτα... σε μένα είχε συμβεί αυτό και όταν κοίταξα (στο notepad) τον κώδικα G, μετά από ένα σημείο ήταν γεμμάτος με U... (μόνο στην κάρτα όχι και στο file που είχε αποθηκευτεί στο PC προφανώς ή ο SD card reader με 0,69 ευρώ δεν δουλεύει καλά ή η SD κάρτα (το πιθανότερο) είναι μαϊμού 2GB....)

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλησπέρα . Μου το έχει κάνει και εμένα το Repetier αυτό όταν εκτύπωνα απ'ευθείας απο το πρόγραμμα.
 Δοκίμασε να το περάσεις σε SD και να τυπώσεις απο εκεί ....

----------


## diskjohn

καλησπέρα επανέρχομαι , με απευθείας το πρόγραμμα σταματάει συνέχεια , έβαλα στην κάρτα και όλα καλά εκτύπωσα αυτά τα δύο ,στο σήμα αναφέρει και ο δημιουργός ότι δεν πέτυχε και σε αυτόν καλά το ελατήριο   ,νομίζω για πρώτη εκτύπωση και τελείως άσχετος με το θέμα πρέπει να πήγε καλά .Aπορίες  
1. όταν από το πρόγραμμα ορίσω  infill density αυτό όταν το περάσω  από το κώδικα στην sd card είναι ότι επέλεξα ή πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στον εκτυπωτή  ? 
2. στο display κάτω από το Χ έχει ένα Fr 100% τί είναι αυτό ? 
3. στον κύβο εκτύπωσα με quality 2mm ενώ στο σήμα με 1mm που πρέπει να είναι ? 
4. υπάρχει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω στο πρόγραμμα για βελτίωση ,και αν ναι αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου ανεβάσει κανένα print screen 
5. όταν σε ένα αντικείμενο έχει γράψει πχ το όνομα του πώσ μπορώ να το επεξεργαστώ και να το αλλάξω ?
Τέλος αν μπορείτε να μου υποδείξετε οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση βελτίωση θα το εκτιμούσα ευχαριστώ πολύ
3d.jpg

----------


## mtzag

Εγω εχω παρει τον anycubic 4max και ενω τον εχω συναρμολογησει ακομα
δεν τον εχω βαλει στη πριζα επειδη ασχολουμε με αλλα..

----------


## giannakis1983

> 1. όταν από το πρόγραμμα ορίσω  infill density αυτό όταν το περάσω  από το κώδικα στην sd card είναι ότι επέλεξα ή πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στον εκτυπωτή  ? 
> 2. στο display κάτω από το Χ έχει ένα Fr 100% τί είναι αυτό ? 
> 3. στον κύβο εκτύπωσα με quality 2mm ενώ στο σήμα με 1mm που πρέπει να είναι ? 
> 4. υπάρχει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω στο πρόγραμμα για βελτίωση ,και αν ναι αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου ανεβάσει κανένα print screen 
> 5. όταν σε ένα αντικείμενο έχει γράψει πχ το όνομα του πώσ μπορώ να το επεξεργαστώ και να το αλλάξω ?



Λοιπόν......
1.Είναι οτι επέλεξες στο πρόγραμμα  (Slicer λέγονται) γιατί :  (ρυθμίσεις εκτυπωτή)*+*(ρυθμίσεις της κάθε εκτύπωσης πχ.infill,supports,quality)*+*(αρχείο αντικειμένου προς εκτύπωση) *=* (αρχείο στην SD) 

5.Όταν έχει περάσει το αρχείο από τον Slicer (δηλαδή έχει γίνει αρχείο gcode ) δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.Αν είναι το αρχείο του αντικειμένου που θες να εκτυπώσεις (κατάληξης .stl πχ) μπορείς να το αλλάξεις με το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα. (πχ meshmixer η fusion360 ανάλογα το είδος του αρχείου).

2.To FR 100% είναι το Feedrate του εκτυπωτή την ώρα εκτύπωσης (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και των αξόνων και του extruder )
   Οταν το αλλάξεις από το μενού Tune  την ωρα εκτύπωσης σε 110% θα κινούνται οι άξονες 10% γρηγορότερα αλλά θα βγάλει και ο extruder το ανάλογο περισσότερο υλικό που χρειάζεται.
   Το 100% είναι ολες οι ρυθμίσεις ταχύτητας και ροής του extruder που του έχεις ορίσει στον Slicer. Απλά σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να τα μεταβάλλεις  όλα μαζί κατα την εκτύπωση.

3.Πρέπει να βρείς την χρυσή τομή ταχύτητας/ποιότητας. Οσο πιο καλή ποιότητα τοσο μεγαλύτερος χρόνος εκτύπωσης. 

4.Το Repetier είναι καλό αλλά δύσχρηστο στις ρυθμίσεις. Μόλις έβαλα το Cura έκανα και πιο σωστές εκτυπώσεις και έχει περισσότερες επιλογές (tree support πχ ) που αξίζουν.
   Αν βάλεις το Cura μπορώ να σου τις στείλω.

EDIT : Είχα δει οτι εχεις πολύ % στο Infill (70?) δεν χρειάζεται τόσο παρα μόνον οταν θές κάτι πολύ στιβαρό. Συνήθως βάζουμε 10-20%.
           Το βασικότερο που κάνει είναι οταν ενώνει 2 περιμέτρους δεν αφήνει το νήμα να πέσει ενδιάμεσα στην διαδρομή.Δεν χρειάζεται να σπαταλάς το νήμα στο infill.

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και ευχαριστώ  για τισ απαντήσεις   , ποιο cura δουλεύεις  και πες μου αν δουλεύει κανονικά η εκτύπωση με το πρόγραμμα η μεταφέρεις στην κάρτα ?

----------


## chip

φτιάχνω ένα γρανάζι και το Cura (14.07) μου αφήνει κυκλικά μέρη χωρίς να τα γεμίσει ακόμα και με 100% infill. Έχει νόημα να δοκιμάσω το repetier; το repetier παίζει σε windows XP;

----------


## cdesp

> φτιάχνω ένα γρανάζι και το Cura (14.07) μου αφήνει κυκλικά μέρη χωρίς να τα γεμίσει ακόμα και με 100% infill. Έχει νόημα να δοκιμάσω το repetier; το repetier παίζει σε windows XP;



Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις το καινούριο 3.6.0
https://ultimaker.com/en/products/ul...-cura-software

----------


## chip

έχω windows 98 και windows xp νομίζω δεν παίζει στον υπολογιστή μου

----------


## cdesp

> έχω windows 98 και windows xp νομίζω δεν παίζει στον υπολογιστή μου



δοκίμασε την 2.3.1 είναι 32bit ίσως παίζει.

https://ultimaker.com/en/products/ul...-software/list

----------


## chip

ευχαριστώ αλλά λέει ότι είναι από vista και πάνω... (άσε που θέλει και OpenGL2 και είμαι κάπου στο 1.3 ή 1.4)
θα κάνω και μια δοκιμή αύριο σε άλλο pc xp αύριο μήπως και είμαι τυχερός...
https://ultimaker.com/en/resources/2...ation-cura-2-1

----------


## cdesp

Σχετικά με το ότι ήταν πολύ στραβός ο ένας από τους 2 z άξονες που έχω αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο ποστ, δεν έφταιγε η ντίζα αλλά το πλαστικό συνδετικό που δίνουν για τον CTC i3 pro b αντί για το coupler. Τύπωσα δυο couplers από _εδώ_ και τώρα πλέον είναι πολύ καλύτερα. (εννοείται ότι παρήγγειλα αλουμινίου αλλά μέχρι να ρθούν και αυτά μια χαρά είναι).

----------


## cdesp

Επίσης τώρα χρησιμοποιώ _αυτό_ το αντικείμενο Χ4 για κάθε μια γωνία ώστε να κρατάω το τζάμι σταθερό αλλά ταυτόχρονα να μην εξέχει καθόλου, όπως συνέβαινε με τα κλιπακια που είχα μέχρι τώρα.
Θα χρειαστείτε και βίδες Μ3, 8 κομμάτια.

----------


## the_tech_guy

Γενικα΄τι χρήσεις θα μπορούσε να έχει ένας τέτοιος εκτυπωτής ; Δεν το έχω ψάξει ο ίδιος αλλά ο πατέρας θέλει να σκάσει λεφτά απλά για να 'πειραματιστεί'. Αξίζει;

----------


## chip

εγώ τον πήρα 100 ευρώ (97 για την ακρίβεια... έχω πληρώσει άλλα 2-3 για ένα ανεμιστήρα για την κεφαλή που δεν είχε).
 μερικές από τις χρειστικές εκτυπώσεις....
   Το πρώτο εξάρτημα που τύπωσα ήταν ένας πλαστικός σύνδεσμος για τα πόδια από τραπέζι στο μπαλκόνι της μητέρας μου. το εξάρτημα αυτό είχε σπάσει και χωρίς αυτό σύντομα θα χρειαζόταν ένα νέο τραπέζι με κόστος όσο περίπου ο εκτυπωτής... (γύρω στα 70 γρ εξάρτημα...)
   εξάρτημα για συγκράτηση ssd δίσκου (2.5'') στη θέση που πάει 3.5'' σκληρός δίσκος (δεν χρειάστηκε να το σχεδιάσω γιατί το αρχείο υπάρχει στο thingiverse (κόστος λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ) 
   το τελευταίο που εκτύπωσα ήταν ένας conector DIN 5pin των 240μοιρών (σε αντίθεση με το στάνταρ των 180 που χρησιμοποιείτε σε audio) που χρειάζεται για να συνδεθεί η απομίμηση του Hakko 936 κολλητηριού... (κόστος περίπου 0,5 ευρώ και διαθέσιμο σε ένα απόγευμα -μαζί με τη σχεδίαση ενώ θα έπρεπε να περιμένω να έρθει από το εξωτερικό.....) τις επαφές τις πήρα από έναν παλαιό κοννεκτορ DIN 5pin για audio....

για την σχεδίαση χρησιμοποιώ openSCAD και βοηθητικά για 2D όψεις το Librecad

----------


## Panoss

> εγώ τον πήρα 100 ευρώ (97 για την ακρίβεια... έχω πληρώσει άλλα 2-3 για ένα ανεμιστήρα για την κεφαλή που δεν είχε).



Πήρες 3d εκτυπωτή με 100 ευρώ; Ποιος είναι; Εντυπώσεις;

----------


## chip

o CTC Α8 που αναφέρεται εδώ είναι, απλά το καλοκαίρι ήταν λίγο πιο φθηνός γιατί μάλλον ήθελαν να τον διώξουν για να βάλλουν στην αγορά το νέο βελτιωμένο μοντέλο που έχει μεγαλύτερη τράπεζα εκτύπωσης (νομίζω 22χ22cm σε αντίθεση με αυτόν που πήρα που είναι 20χ20... αλλά στην πραγματικότητα γύρω στο 18.5χ18.5 εκτυπωνει). τώρα είναι περίπου 25 ευρώ ακριβότερος αλλά έχει και τον ανεμιστήρα που χρειάστηκε να προσθέσω....

οι εντυπώσεις είναι αυτές που περιγράφονται και εδώ.... ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις..... από το να μην έχεις είναι πολύ καλύτερο να έχεις αυτόν τον χαμηλού κόστους, αλλά σίγουρα έχει πολλούς περιορισμούς σε σχέση με τους ακριβούς.... το βασικότερο ίσως ότι δε μπορείς να τυπώσεις πολύ μεγάλα εξαρτήματα που θα ήθελαν πάρα πολλές ώρες σε αντίθεση με τους ακριβούς που σταματάς την εκτύπωση και συνεχίζεις την άλλη μέρα....
φυσικά υπάρχουν και θέματα σχετικά με την ποιότητα εκτύπωσης... πχ πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι τουλάχιστον η μία οριζόντια ράβδος είναι στραβή... πράγμα που κάνει αδύνατη την τέλεια ρύθμιση του ύψους της κεφαλής σε σχέση με την τράπεζα.... πιθανόν το στράβωμα να οφείλεται στο ότι είναι 8mm ενώ στους ακριβούς είναι 12mm.. αυτό δημιουργεί προβλήματα και στην εμφάνιση αλλά και στην αντοχή των εξαρτημάτων (τα προβλήματα εμφανίζονται στα μεγάλου μεγέθους εξαρτήματα και ιδιαίτερα όταν έχουν πολύ λεπτά τοιχώματα...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CTC-A8-3D-D...wsy:rk:24:pf:0

----------

Panoss (23-12-18)

----------


## cdesp

Έχω κάνει remix αυτό το αντικείμενο (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3452798) το οποίο προσθέτει δυνατότητα για ανεμιστήρα στο Nozzle και θέση για proximity inductor sensor των 18mm, στην μπροστινή θέση ακριβώς αριστερά από τον ανεμιστήρα. Μετά από πολλά πειράματα ως προς την θέση του inductor νομίζω πως αυτή είναι η καλύτερη θέση.

Επίσης πλέον χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το αντικείμενο (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2254945) και κάνει όντως αρκετή διαφορά όσο αφορά του κυματισμούς στον z άξονα.

Μιλάμε για το CTC i3 pro B.

----------


## chip

*οι κυματισμοί οφείλονται στις ντίζες του Z άξονα.* *Έβαλα τραπεζοειδή κοχλίες και το πρόβλημα εξαλήφθηκε πλήρως!* 
Βέβαια δημιουργήθηκε ένα άλλο θεματάκι... Ο τραπεζοειδής που έβαλα έχει 4 αρχές (είναι ο πιο συνηθισμένος που βλέπω να έχουν οι περισσότεροι εκτυπωτές) και μία περιστροφή του ανεβάζει 8mm τον άξονα Z πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι απαιτείται μεγάλη ροπή από τα μοτερ και η αριστερή μεριά (που είναι πιο βαριά λόγω του μηχανισμού του μοτερ) δυσκολεύεται να γυρίσει και κάποιες φορές χάνει βήματα.... προς το παρόν περιμένω coupler (γιατί έχω βάλει εκτυπωμένα που δεν δουλεύουν τόσο καλά) μήπως και αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα. Αν δεν αποκατασταθεί σκέφτομαι να βάλω ξεχωριστό stepper Motor driver σε κάθε μοτερ του Z και έτσι να αυξήσω το ρεύμα τους. Αν δεν αποκατασταθεί και έτσι θα πάρω νέους κοχλίες με 1 ή 2 αρχές (2 ή 4mm ανύψωση ανά περιστροφή).
Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι ότι με τους νέους κοχλίες πρέπει κάθε φορά να ρυθμίζω400 steps/mm σε σχέση με τα προρυθμισμένα 2560 steps/mm. Η σκέψη μου είναι να βάλω ένα ενδιάμεσο κύκλωμα ανάμεσα στον μικροελεγκτή και το stepper motor driver με 2 cd4089 που για κάθε 2560 παλμούς για παράγουν 400 παλμούς στην έξοδο τους.
Επίσης μετά από αυτή την αναβάθμιση φαίνεται να λυθηκε και το πολύ συχνό πρόβλημα που είχα που ο extruder δεν μπορούσε να προωθήσει πλαστικό και έκανε τακ-τακ-τακ ενώ στη συνέχεια αυτή η αδυναμία  να προωθήσει πλαστικό οδηγούσε και σε κενά -σαν ουλές -στην εκτύπωση. Φαίνεται πως η έλλειψη ακρίβειας στον Z σε κάποια σημεία έφερνε την κεφαλή πολύ κοντα στο εκτυπωμένο κομμάτι και έκλεινε την τρύπα του nozzle.

Επόμενη αναβάθμιση (εύκολη) θα είναι να σταθεροποιηθεί το οριζόντιο μέρος του εκτυπωτή (που έχει τον μηχανισμό του κρεβατιού) με το κάθετο που έχει τον μηχανισμό της κεφαλής.

Στην συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσει μία πιο σύνθετη αλλά ιδιαίτερα σημαντική αναβάθμιση!!! Θα αντικατασταθούν τα πλαστικά στο μηχανισμό της κεφαλής που έχουν τα έδρανα του Z άξονα ώστε να υπάρχουν δύο έδρανα σε κάθε μεριά πράγμα που θα αυξήσει πολύ την ακρίβεια του εκτυπωτή στην εκτύπωση αντικειμένων με μέτριο ή μεγάλο ύψος.  Να σημειωθεί ότι το CD του εκτυπωτή νομίζω έχει σαν Demo αντικείμενα για εκτύπωση αυτά τα εξαρτήματα!

Άλλη σημαντική βελτίωση κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον είναι η αντικατάσταση των ράβδων 8mm του κρεβατιού με ράβδους 12mm. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι εκτυπωτές όπως ο prusa έχει 12mm.... Οι υπάρχοντες άξονες έχουν στραβώσει... δεν ξέρω αν ήρθαν έτσι ή το πιο πιθανόν στράβωσαν από το βάρος του κρεβατιού....


γενικά στις αναβαθμίσεις δεν θέλω να πειράξω την υπάρχουσα πλακέτα (βασικά το firmware) αλλά σκέφτομαι διάφορες βελτιώσεις με επέκταση στα κυκλώματα.... (όπως την χρήση εξωτερικών driver για τα δυο μοτερ του Ζ άξονα και προσθήκη κυκλώματος και button που ανα πάσα στιγμή θα μπορώ να ανυψώνω ή να κατεβάζω ξεχωριστά ή ταυτόχρονα την κάθε μεριά του Z άξονα....)

σκέφτομαι διάφορα ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα για το αυτόματο ρύθμισμα του ύψους του κρεβατιού..

----------


## ILIAS GR

Έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την κατασκευή (χάραξης) πλακέτας pcb με εκτύπωση τύπου 3d;
  Κόστος, πρόγραμμα κλπ. 
maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Γεια σας και από εμένα. Θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ και εγώ με το αντικείμενο είμαι στην διάθεση να αγοράσω αυτόν εδω https://www.banggood.com/HOMERS-or-T...r_warehouse=CZ

θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την δική σας γνώμη γιατί δεν γνωρίζω .. Από τι παρατήρησα δεν μπορεί να εκτυπώσει ABS ?? :Blink:

----------


## mtzag

μαπα ειναι.

----------


## Panoss

> μαπα ειναι.



Ποιον προτείνεις;

----------


## Gaou

> Από τι παρατήρησα δεν μπορεί να εκτυπώσει ABS ??




δεν ειναι ασχημος φιλε μου . η ψυχή των εκτυπωτών ειναι οι πλακέτες τους περισσότερο και όχι το μηχάνικό κομματι. σαν κατασκευή ειναι αρκετα διαδεδομενη η αρχιτεχτονική του και δοκιμασμένη αρκετά.
 όσο αφορά στο abs . το abs ειναι ισως το πιο δυσκολο πλαστικό . για να το εκτυπώσεις χριεαζεσαι ακροφύσια που να ανεβάζουν πάνω απο 240 βαθμούς πλατφόρμες που να μπορούν να σηκώσουν 100 βαθμούς και κλειστό εκτυπωτή ώστε να εχεις αργή ψύξη της εκτύπωσης ώστε να μην στρεσαρεται το υλικο . ολα αυτα σε εναν εκτυπωτη ειναι αναβαθμισημα οποτε μην ανυσηχεις. περνεις αυτον και όταν μορέσεις προσθετεις και τα υπολοιπα για να μπορεις να εκτυπώνεις αbs . να ξερεις ομως ότι πλεον υπάρχουν πλαστικά που ομοιάζζουν σε ιδιοτητες το abs και ειναι πιο φιλικά σε πολλους εκτυπωτες. 

τελος εγώ συστήνω σε ολους εκτυπωτες αρχιτεκτονικής delta καθότι εχουν πλεονεκτήματα που δνε εχουν οι άλλοι ....

----------

Σταύρος Απο (02-07-20)

----------


## cdesp

Για τον συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω άποψη, αλλά όσον αφορά το ABS να πώ ότι εγώ έχω τον CTC I3 Pro B από το 2018 και ακόμη δεν έχω τυπώσει ABS μόνο PLA. Τα περισσότερα κομμάτια δεν χρειάζονται ABS εκτός αν θα τα έχεις σε συνθήκες υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, τότε το PLA μαλακώνει και θα χρειαστείς το ABS.

----------

Σταύρος Απο (02-07-20)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> δεν ειναι ασχημος φιλε μου . η ψυχή των εκτυπωτών ειναι οι πλακέτες τους περισσότερο και όχι το μηχάνικό κομματι. σαν κατασκευή ειναι αρκετα διαδεδομενη η αρχιτεχτονική του και δοκιμασμένη αρκετά.
>  όσο αφορά στο abs . το abs ειναι ισως το πιο δυσκολο πλαστικό . για να το εκτυπώσεις χριεαζεσαι ακροφύσια που να ανεβάζουν πάνω απο 240 βαθμούς πλατφόρμες που να μπορούν να σηκώσουν 100 βαθμούς και κλειστό εκτυπωτή ώστε να εχεις αργή ψύξη της εκτύπωσης ώστε να μην στρεσαρεται το υλικο . ολα αυτα σε εναν εκτυπωτη ειναι αναβαθμισημα οποτε μην ανυσηχεις. περνεις αυτον και όταν μορέσεις προσθετεις και τα υπολοιπα για να μπορεις να εκτυπώνεις αbs . να ξερεις ομως ότι πλεον υπάρχουν πλαστικά που ομοιάζζουν σε ιδιοτητες το abs και ειναι πιο φιλικά σε πολλους εκτυπωτες. 
> 
> τελος εγώ συστήνω σε ολους εκτυπωτες αρχιτεκτονικής delta καθότι εχουν πλεονεκτήματα που δνε εχουν οι άλλοι ....



Όταν λες πλεονεκτηματα ότι έχουν οι delta μπορείς να μου αναφέρεις μερικά;; και ποιον μου προτείνεις σε τιμή πάνω κατω ίδια με αυτόν τον εκτυπωτή που έδειξα..

----------


## mtzag

> Ποιον προτείνεις;




εξαρτατε το budget εχει αμεση σχεση η ποιοτητα με το κοστος ειδικα στο μηχανολογικο κοματι που ειναι το ποιο σημαντικο.

----------


## Panoss

Ε, όσο πιο κοντά στα 200 ευρώ γίνεται.

----------


## finos

> Όταν λες πλεονεκτηματα ότι έχουν οι delta μπορείς να μου αναφέρεις μερικά;; και ποιον μου προτείνεις σε τιμή πάνω κατω ίδια με αυτόν τον εκτυπωτή που έδειξα..



ταχύτητα .

----------


## Gaou

> ταχύτητα .



που εισαι εσύ ρε ψυχή...!  νταξει εχουν ταχυτητα οντως απλά εγώ δεν το μετραω υπο την εννοια ότι τα πλαστικά εχουν πιο αργες ταχύτητες απο ολους τους εκτυπωτές. εχουν ομως επισης μεγαλη στιβαροτητα με μικρό σχετικά κοστος , εχουν ένα λιγότερο μοτερ αρα ως συνήθως ενας περισσοτερος εξωθητης , και τέλος το αγαπημενο μου ειναι ότι μπορούν πολύ ευκολα να κλεισουν. επίσης υπο συνθηκες εχουν και καλύτερες αναλύσεις βήματος απο τους αλλους. τελος το να τους βλεπεις να δουλεουν ειναι οπτασία. 
το κοστος ειναι σαπφώς λιγο μεγαλύτερο αλλα νομίζω ότι ειναι αμαλητεο . ριξε μια ματια στο ηλεκτοονικό λιμάνι και αν δεν βιάζεσαι περιμενε να εμφανιστει κάποιος kossel ώς συνήθως στα λεφτά που ζητας. ανεβαινει καθεται μια βδομάδα και μετα εξαφανιζεται ( μαρκετινγκ).

----------

Σταύρος Απο (02-07-20)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> εξαρτατε το budget εχει αμεση σχεση η ποιοτητα με το κοστος ειδικα στο μηχανολογικο κοματι που ειναι το ποιο σημαντικο.



Εντάξει τα χρήματα που μπορώ να διαθέσω είναι 200 έως 300 βρήκα μερικά κομμάτια αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλά για τους delta είχα δει λίγο αλλά πίστευα ότι ότι είναι το ίδιο με τους κλασικούς..

----------


## chrismix

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα

Είμαι φοιτητής πολυτεχνείου και πρόσφατα είδα ενα workshop με 3d printing, και μπορώ να πώς μου κίνησε λίγο το ενδιαφέρον.
Γενικά δεν έχωβ ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο (μόνο κάτι βιντεό στο yt).
Γενικά πόσο θα μου κοστίσει ένας εκτυπωτής για ερασιτεχνικη χρήση ? 
και τι εκτύπωτη να τσεκάρω ?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Panoss

Γεια σου Χρήστο. Πριν μια εβδομάδα παρέλαβα έναν Ender 3 Pro από Banggood, 170 ευρώ από Τσεχία. 
Μέχρι στιγμής, αν και παντελώς άσχετος, έχω κάνει πολύ καλές εκτυπώσεις, μόνο η τελευταία μου είχε κάποια μικροθεματάκια.
Άρα πάρε έναν Ender 3 Pro κι είσαι μια χαρά.
(βεβαιώσου μόνο, με email πχ, ότι έχει την τελευταία motherboard την 32bitη με τους silent drivers για πιο αθόρυβη λειτουργία)

----------


## nkarama

> Γεια σου Χρήστο. Πριν μια εβδομάδα παρέλαβα έναν Ender 3 Pro από Banggood, 170 ευρώ από Τσεχία. 
> Μέχρι στιγμής, αν και παντελώς άσχετος, έχω κάνει πολύ καλές εκτυπώσεις, μόνο η τελευταία μου είχε κάποια μικροθεματάκια.
> Άρα πάρε έναν Ender 3 Pro κι είσαι μια χαρά.
> (βεβαιώσου μόνο, με email πχ, ότι έχει την τελευταία motherboard την 32bitη με τους silent drivers για πιο αθόρυβη λειτουργία)



Ο ίδιος με το Insomnia είσαι? 
είπαμε το κοκκινάδι με την βίδα, στο πλάι!

----------


## Panoss

Ναι! Τα 'πνεύματα συναντώνται', που λέει μια γειτόνισσά μου,  :Lol: .

----------


## Gaou

Παιδιά υπάρχει κανένας αθήνα να κάνει δύο ευκολες εκτυπώσεις με το αζημίωτο φυσικά.... Αν κάποιος μπορει ( προτιμάω γύρω απο Πολυγωνο - Γαλάτσι αν πάω και πιο μακρυά δεν τρέχει και τπτ....!) Εν πάσι περιπτώση αν κάποιος μμπορει ας μου στειλει ενα πμ...

----------


## Gaou

επιτέλους ενας Delta...! πολύ τον ήθελα....

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έχει τζόγους με τόσο μεγάλους βραχίονες; Η βάση τι είναι ; Προθέρμανση, keep warm;

----------


## Gaou

οι delta εμενα εδώ και χρονια ειναι οι αγαπήμενοι μου εκτυπωτές. φυσικά επιδιώκω εδω και καιρό να αποκτήσω εναν αλλα τώρα πλεον φαινεται φως στο τουνελ. οι βραχιονες ειναι ανθρακονημα και υπο κανονικές συνθήκες ( οι αλλοι delta δηλαδή) δεν εχουν τζογο. αυτος λογο του ότι εχει φτιαχτει απο τα χεράκια μου χορευει καρτσιλαμα αλλα όχι λογο των rods. το τραπέζι ναι ειναι θερμαινομενο εννοειται καθότι αλλιώς δεν πιανει πάνω abs που επισης ειναι το αγαπημενο μου καθότι φθηνοτερο....! θελει δουλιτσα ακομα ολος, και ο περισσότερος τοσα λαθη που εχω κάνει θα ανακατασκευαστει αλλα μπρός στον πονο τι ειναι τα κάλλη... :Tongue2:

----------


## Gaou

Τι καλύτερο απο έναν delta λοιπόν ....? Δυο delta ειναι σαφώς ανώτερο....
IMG_20210729_113026163.jpgIMG_20210726_131742866.jpgIMG_20211111_222052388.jpg

ο μπασμένος ειναι ο δικός μου...

δοκιμαστική εκτύπωση το καλοκαιρι.. το μηχάνημα ακόμα δεν του εχω κάνει ουτε calibration ουτε τπτ ...! τα καταφέρνει μια χαρα παρόλα αυτα.

τώρα μενει μονο το κομματι του κλεισιματος του μηχανήματος. δυσκολοτερο απο ότι περίμενα....

----------


## aris285

Να και ο δικος μου.
αγορασμενος περισυ 90 ευρω. μετα απο αρκετες προσθηκες και αλαγες κανει σχεδόν τα παντα.

20211206_071132.jpg

----------


## Panoss

> Να και ο δικος μου.
> αγορασμενος περισυ 90 ευρω. μετα απο αρκετες προσθηκες και αλαγες κανει σχεδόν τα παντα.
> 
> 20211206_071132.jpg



Φοβερή τιμή! Ποιος είναι;

Οι προσθήκες και οι αλλαγές πόσο σου κόστισαν;

----------


## cdesp

IMG_20220219_173212.jpgIMG_20220219_173222.jpg


Μετά από πολύ καιρό αποφάσισα να αναβαθμίσω τον CTC I3 pro B που έχω και να του βάλω bowden extruder.
Στόχος να τυπώνω γρηγορότερα (απο 30mm/s) που είχα και καλύτερα ίσως.


Αγόρασα τα σχετικά υλικά (το E3D V6 και το απαραίτητο extruder, Teflon σωληνάκι είχα από παλιά αρκετό οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να αγοράσω) και αφού 
τύπωσα τα απαραίτητα υλικά έκανα την αλλαγή. Χρησιμοποίησα το υπάρχον ανεμιστηράκι του extruder και το moter.


Τα αντικείμενα που τύπωσα είναι :
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2942200 για το δέσιμο του E3D v6.
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1035998 για το extruder αριστερά πάνω στο σασί
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:839620 για το ανεμιστηράκι φυσάει και στο E3D v6 και στο nozzle
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5253623 δικής μου σχεδίασης για το inductor probe των 17mm.


Με την ευκαιρία άλλαξα και το marlin firmware από 1.1.8 σε 2.0.9.3.


Μετά τις αλλαγές τυπώνω σε 50mm/s με ποιότητα παρόμοια με αυτή που τύπωνα πριν. 
Πιθανόν για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες να χρειάζονται καλύτερα μοτερ και γενικά καλύτερα υλικά.
Συνολικό κόστος γύρω στα 25 ευρώ με μεταφορικά από Ελλάδα.

Από το σύστημα αερισμού δεν είμαι και πολύ ευχαριστημένος οπότε μάλλον θα το αλλάξω σύντομα.

----------


## aris285

https://www.ebay.com/itm/154904942610

Αγορασα αυτον τον anycubic.
Λέει μεταχειρισμενος. η τιμή παντως ειναι χωμα, να δουμε τι θα βγει.
Μόλις παραλαβω θα σας πω

----------


## Gaou

Το πήρες από Κίνα. ;  Αν ναι ετοιμάσου να τον πληρώσει σε διπλό..

----------

mikemtb (05-04-22)

----------


## aris285

Οχι απο γερμανια ειναι.

----------


## aris285

Μια πολυ καλη αναβαθμηση που εκανα αυτες τις ήμερες στον εκτυπωτη μου ειναι η προσθηκη WIFI.

το project ειναι εδώ. Δουλεύει είτε με esp8266 η με esp32
https://ciesie.com/post/ender_esp/

----------


## aris285

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/154904942610
> 
> Αγορασα αυτον τον anycubic.
> Λέει μεταχειρισμενος. η τιμή παντως ειναι χωμα, να δουμε τι θα βγει.
> Μόλις παραλαβω θα σας πω



Το εργαλειο ηρθε.
ουσιαστικα ειναι καινουριος, οπτικα ειναι αμεταχειριστος. 
Ηρθε στο κουτι του κανoνικα συσκευασμενος με ολα τα εργαλεια και το manual με sd card 4Gb και reader, 10m PLA, και ανταλακτικο Hot end.

Ευκαιρια ειναι οποιος θελει να τον παρει ειναι τζαμπα πριν τελειωσουν.

----------


## Satcom

> Το εργαλειο ηρθε.
> ουσιαστικα ειναι καινουριος, οπτικα ειναι αμεταχειριστος. 
> Ηρθε στο κουτι του κανoνικα συσκευασμενος με ολα τα εργαλεια και το manual με sd card 4Gb και reader, 10m PLA, και ανταλακτικο Hot end.
> 
> Ευκαιρια ειναι οποιος θελει να τον παρει ειναι τζαμπα πριν τελειωσουν.



Τον δούλεψες καθόλου?  αυτό που γράφει πάντως είναι ανησυχητικό.
''You need to know before you buy: 
*1. Used/damaged 3D printer* 
2. From DE warehouse 
*3. Unknown reason for damage* 
4. No warranty service 
*5. Parts may be lost, we don't send back for free*
 6. NO PLA and we ACCEPT NO RETURNS.β

----------


## Gaou

δεν ειναι ανησυχητικό . ειναι συχνο πλεον φαινόμενο να ξενστοκάρουν εκτυπωτές που εχουν επιστραφεί απο πελάτες . δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν χρόνο να τα ελέξουν τα δίνουν ετσι. πριν λιγο καιρό ειχαν βγει μερικές εκατοντάδες delta flsun στην ιδια περιπου τιμη με αυτον .

----------


## cdesp

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου post έχω αλλάξει και το κρεβάτι με αλουμινένιο και έβαλα επάνω το lokbuild το οποίο κάνει θαύματα όσον αφορά το κόλημα της εκτύπωσης.
Είναι απλά τέλειο, δεν έχει σηκώματα το απόλυτο εργαλείο.

IMG_20220413_211013.jpg

Τυπώνω με 80mm/s το έφτασα μέχρι 120mm/s αλλά είπα να μην το παρακάνω.
Έχω αλλάξει το σύστημα ψύξης, έβαλα το κανονικό ανεμιστήρι που είχε ο bowden και έφτιαξα μια υποδοχή για να βάλω έξτρα ανεμηστήρι για το nozzle οπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα.










> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85215Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85216
> 
> 
> Μετά από πολύ καιρό αποφάσισα να αναβαθμίσω τον CTC I3 pro B που έχω και να του βάλω bowden extruder.
> Στόχος να τυπώνω γρηγορότερα (απο 30mm/s) που είχα και καλύτερα ίσως.
> 
> 
> Αγόρασα τα σχετικά υλικά (το E3D V6 και το απαραίτητο extruder, Teflon σωληνάκι είχα από παλιά αρκετό οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να αγοράσω) και αφού 
> τύπωσα τα απαραίτητα υλικά έκανα την αλλαγή. Χρησιμοποίησα το υπάρχον ανεμιστηράκι του extruder και το moter.
> ...

----------


## Satcom

> δεν ειναι ανησυχητικό . ειναι συχνο πλεον φαινόμενο να ξενστοκάρουν εκτυπωτές που εχουν επιστραφεί απο πελάτες . δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν χρόνο να τα ελέξουν τα δίνουν ετσι. πριν λιγο καιρό ειχαν βγει μερικές εκατοντάδες delta flsun στην ιδια περιπου τιμη με αυτον .



Από την άλλη όμως θα μπορούσε να ήταν σε μια φάρμα 3d και τύπωνε 24/7. :Lol:

----------


## aris285

> Τον δούλεψες καθόλου?  αυτό που γράφει πάντως είναι ανησυχητικό.
> ''You need to know before you buy: 
> *1. Used/damaged 3D printer* 
> 2. From DE warehouse 
> *3. Unknown reason for damage* 
> 4. No warranty service 
> *5. Parts may be lost, we don't send back for free*
>  6. NO PLA and we ACCEPT NO RETURNS.β



Δοκιμαστικε και δουλευει μια χαρα. Πηρα και 2ο για εναν φιλο. :Biggrin: 





> Από την άλλη όμως θα μπορούσε να ήταν σε μια φάρμα 3d και τύπωνε 24/7.



καινουριο τον παρελεβα λεεεεμεεεεε!!!

----------


## Satcom

> καινουριο τον παρελεβα λεεεεμεεεεε!!!



*Σάν* :Rolleyes:

----------


## aris285

> *Σάν*



goto: #268; // μην τα ξαναγραφω

----------


## mikemtb

> Το εργαλειο ηρθε.
> ουσιαστικα ειναι καινουριος, οπτικα ειναι αμεταχειριστος. 
> Ηρθε στο κουτι του κανoνικα συσκευασμενος με ολα τα εργαλεια και το manual με sd card 4Gb και reader, 10m PLA, και ανταλακτικο Hot end.
> 
> Ευκαιρια ειναι οποιος θελει να τον παρει ειναι τζαμπα πριν τελειωσουν.



off topic: πλήρωσες vat? 
ποσο € σου βγήκε συνολο?
γιατι λεει 75+20φπα.. για μεταχειρισμενο προιον που ο φπα εχει πληρωθεί ηδη? κάτι δεν καταλαβαινω σωστα?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris285

Ναι πλήρωσα και το ΦΠΑ. 100 ευρώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά βγήκε τελικό ποσό.

----------

mikemtb (16-04-22)

----------


## misterno

Γεια σας μετά από κάτι χρόνια απραξίας λόγω άλλων προτεραιοτήτων. Ο εκτυπωτής μου CTC i3 Prussa clone ήταν σε ακινησία εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Του έβαλα έναν επαγωγικό αισθητήρα απόστασης TRONXY 6-36V και σύστημα Biden extruder. Επίσης έβαλα το firmware marlin 1.1.8. Το πρόβλημα του εκτυπωτή αυτού είναι ότι ΠΟΤΕ δεν εκτύπωσε κάτι σωστά. Επίσης να πω ότι μετά από τόσο καιρό, έχω ξεχάσει τι έχω κάνει ήδη. Προσπάθησα να βάλω ρυθμίσεις στο νέο firmware marlin 2.x.x.x αλλά εκτός του ότι αργούσε υπερβολικά να το κάνει compile, στο τέλος δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα στο LCD και μάλιστα ακούγεται και ένα διακεκομμένο σφύριγμα σαν χαλασμένου πυκνωτή. Φυσικά δεν ισχύει αυτό γιατί μόλις βάζω το παλιό marlin 1.1.8, διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα εμφάνισης. Ομως έχω θέματα με την λειτουργία. Όταν του δίνω να κάνει autohome, πάει και χτυπάει στην ανάποδη μεριά του Χ και πρέπει να το κλείσω από τον διακόπτη για να μη κάψω το μοτέρ του Χ. Μετά κατεβαίνει ανεξέλεγκτα και χτυπάει το nozzle στο τραπέζι. Έχω αγανακτήσει γιατί δεν κατόρθωσα ποτέ να τυπώσω κάτι εντελώς σωστά. Ακόμη και κάποια δοκίμια που έκανα παλιά, τώρα δεν μπορώ να τα ξανακάνω. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι μια βοήθεια σε ότι αφορά τις παραμέτρους για τον δικό μου φθηνιάρικο παλιό εκτυπωτή σε οποιοδήποτε firmware μου συστήσετε. Τέλος η πλακέτα είναι η GT2560 Rev A και έχει το mega 2560. Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια.ctc i3 prussa clone.jpg

----------


## aris285

a4988 εχει για τα stepper?
μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ενα firmware.
μηχανικα σε τι κατασταση ειναι?

----------


## misterno

Κατ' αρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. 
A4988 είναι και τα μηχανικά μέρη είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Βέβαια έχει άξονες ντίζα 8mm με το λαστιχάκι αντί για συζεύκτη αλουμινίου, αλλά αν πάει καλά, θα το αλλάξω με αραιού σπειρώματος αξονες για το Ζ.

----------


## aris285

θα δοκιμασω αυριο να φτιαξω ενα firmware και θα στο στειλω.

----------

misterno (25-05-22)

----------


## misterno

Εδώ είναι και 1 φωτογραφία1653490512472..jpg που έβγαλα λίγο πριν.

----------


## aris285

μερικές ερωτήσεις ακομα.
-στον Χ πιανει απο την πανω η απο την κατω μερια του ιμαντα?
-στον Υ πιανει αριστερα η δεξια του ιμαντα το τραπεζι?
-για τον Ζ εχει 1 ή 2 end stop διακοπτες?
-η οθωνη ειναι 4Χ20?

----------


## dant3

Σα τον Anet δεν ειναι αυτος?
Μηπως δουλευει καποιο firmware απο εκει πιο ευκολα το λεω.
Επισης εβαλες το autohome.Εβγαλες το endstop στο Ζ αξονα?
Γενικα καλο ειναι να μη κανουμε αναβαθμισεις αν δε δουλευει ηδη καλα απο πριν ο εκτυπωτης.Θα γινει ακομα πιο πολυπλοκο το προβλημα.
Βαλε 2-3 φωτογραφιες απο ολες τις πλευρες για να δουμε ολες τις παραμετρους.

----------


## misterno

Εχτές παιδεύτηκα αρκετά και μετά από ρύθμιση του τριμερ στο πλακετάκι του stepper extruder, κατόρθωσα να βγάζει υλικό με κανονική ροή ενώ πρώτα έκανε τα γνωστά τακ-τακ.
Το διακοπτάκι του Υ βρίσκεται πίσω αριστερά όπως το βλέπουμε από μπροστά ενώ του Χ, αριστερά επάνω. Στην εμπρόσθια όψη, η βάση στήριξης του αισθητήρα 
TRONXY, "βρίσκει" τέρμα δεξιά όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο στις ρυθμίσεις.
Ελπίζω οι φωτογραφίες που βάζω να είναι κατανοητές. Πείτε μου ότι αλλαγές θέλετε να κάνω,1653554618940.jpg1653555474613.jpg να τις κάνω.1653554706743.jpg1653554618946.jpg1653554618933.jpg

----------


## aris285

Δοκιμασε αυτο και τα λεμε.
μαλον θα χρειαστει καποιες ρυθμισεις οι οποιες γινονται και με εντολες στην σειριακη.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-nb...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## misterno

> Δοκιμασε αυτο και τα λεμε.
> μαλον θα χρειαστει καποιες ρυθμισεις οι οποιες γινονται και με εντολες στην σειριακη.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-nb...ew?usp=sharing



Μου ζητάει δικαίωμα πρόσβασης στο αρχείο. Σου έστειλα αίτημα.

----------


## aris285

παμε παλι
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-nb...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## misterno

Αρη το πέρασα. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πειράξω κάτι για να κάνει αυτόματο leveling με τον αισθητήρα που έβαλα. Η απόσταση της μύτης extruder από το αισθητήρα είναι 43 mm X και 22 mm Y. Το ύψος είναι περίπου 2 mm. Επίσης μόλις του έδωσα G28 για autohoming, άρχισαν να δουλεύουν τα μοτέρ και στο τέλος σταμάτησε τέρμα πάνω αριστερά.

----------


## aris285

προς το παρον αφηνουμε το bed leveling και να δουμε οτι τα υπολιπα ειναι σωστα.
αρα ειναι αναποδα το Ζ ?

----------


## misterno

Ήταν ανάποδο το Ζ. Το άλλαξα σε : #define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
και αφού κατέβηκε κάτω, διάβασε ο αισθητήρας το μέταλλο και σταμάτησε κανονικά με αναμένο το λαμπάκι του. Τώρα είναι παρκαρισμένη η κεφαλή
τέρμα κάτω αριστερά και η μύτη είναι εκτός τραπεζιού δηλαδή κανονικά.

----------


## aris285

ωραια.
βαζω και το auto leveling και στο ξαναστελνω.
θα πρεπει μετα να δουμε αν χρειαζεται διορθωση στα Steps Per mm

----------


## aris285

πρεπει να μαζεψεις το probe στον Χ απο 43 που ειναι γιατι βγαινει εκτως διαστασεων και βγαζει σφαλμα

αλαγες στα
#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 10  // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -22  // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle]
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 2   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]


εν παση περιπτωση δοκιμασε αυτο να δουμε οτι παιζει.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-nb...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## misterno

Προσπαθώντας να κάνει auto bed leveling, μαγγώνει ο Ζ κινητήρας κατά το ανέβασμα. Μετά ανεβαίνει τέρμα πάνω και κατεβαίνει προσπαθώντας να βρει μέταλλο. Υπάρχει τρόπος να ψάχνει σε μεταλλικά φύλλα αλουμινίου που έβαλα εγώ;

----------


## aris285

Ερώτηση.
Η έξοδος του σενσορα πάει σε φις στην πλακέτα ή συνδέεται μαζι με τον διακόπτη του Ζ?

----------


## misterno

Η έξοδος του σένσορα πάει στην θέση του Ζ σαν ξερή επαφή. Εκανα μετατροπή με οπτοκαπλερ και λειτουργεί σαν απλός διακόπτης. Επίσης να πω ότι μόλις άλλαξα την θέση του αισθητήρα Ζ και από δεξιά, την έβαλα αριστερά όπως εδώ->maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## aris285

Ωραία. Άρα χρειάζεται να του δηλώσουμε ότι κάνει autoleveling από τον Z sensor.
Θα το δω αύριο.

----------

misterno (26-05-22)

----------


## aris285

καλημερα.
ειδα το προγραμα σημερα και διαπιστωσα οτι η επιλογη ειναι να κανει leveling μεσω του διακοπτη του Ζ. 
αν του βαλεις ενα μεταλο την στιγμή που κατεβαινει ο Ζ σταματαει και παει σε αλο σημειο? η δεν κανει τιποτα.
ο σενσορας εχεις τσεκαρει οτι λειτουργει?

----------


## dant3

Κατι που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι εχεις πιασει με tie wraps το teflon tube που περναει το filament.
Βγαλε το και ασε το ελευθερο καθως αν παει αριστερα ψηλα η κεφαλη θα το τσαλακωνει αρκετα.
Επισης φανταζομαι οτι το τριμερακι που ρυθμισες (το Vref ουσιαστικα) το εκανες με πολυμετρο?Μη δινεις υπερβολικη ταση και καει κανα stepper motor.

----------


## misterno

Μετά από πολύωρη ενασχόληση με το θέμα, παρατήρησα τα εξής:
1) Επιλέγοντας το Z_SAFE_HOMING, μόλις ξεκινάει, βρίσκει τα τερματικά Χ,Υ και Ζ και στο τέλος πάει στο μέσο του μισού του τραπεζιού εκτύπωσης και σταματάει εκεί.
2) Το ίδιο κάνει και όταν επιλέγω να κάνει auto-bed-leveling, βρίσκει 9 σημεία αλλά όλα στο μισο του μισού του τραπεζιού.
3) Μόλις του δίνω να κάνει εκτύπωση τον δοκιμαστικό κύβο, ξεκινάει όμορφα τα πρώτα επίπεδα και μετά πάει και περιμένει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα σε κάποια ακμή του κύβου με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχει το υλικό στην ακμή εκεί και να χαλάει ο κύβος.
4) Χρησιμοποιώ το πρόγραμμα simplify3d για slicing και σκέφτομαι μήπως φταίει κάποια παράμετρος λανθασμένη.
Αυτά προς το παρόν, περιμένω τις σκέψεις σας και σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## aris285

δηλαδη δεν κανει leveling σε ολο το τραπεζι?
παιξε μπαλα με *CURA.*

----------


## Gaou

υπάρχει και το prusaslic3r και το superslic3r.

----------


## dant3

Για το 3 πιθανοτατα μπουκωνει ο CPU του printer και δε τραβαει.

----------


## misterno

> Για το 3 πιθανοτατα μπουκωνει ο CPU του printer και δε τραβαει.



Το ίδιο σκέφτηκα και γω. Ίσως να φταίει η έκδοση 1.1.9 marlin που δοκίμαζα. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω του Άρη ίσως να είναι πιο ελαφριά. Αν το λύσω αυτό, πιστεύω ότι θα πάει καλά.

----------


## aris285

Δεν παίζει να κολλάει ο 2560.ετως αν έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα μνήμης.

----------


## misterno

Ή η έκδοση που έχω έχει πρόβλημα, ή εγώ δεν κάνω κάτι καλά. Όπως και να έχει έβαλα το cura ultimaker για να δω πως πάει. Έβαλα ένα δύσκολο κομμάτι με supports και το simpl λέει ότι θέλει 274 ώρες, το cura λέει για τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις, περίπου 9 ώρες και 7 λεπτά. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει. Τέσπα. Αφού έκανα το αρχείο .gcode μετά τι πρέπει να κάνω για να το τυπώσω;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Να το βάλεις σε μια sd κάρτα
Τη κάρτα θα τη βάλεις πίσω από την οθόνη στη θέση που έχει και θα επιλέξεις ότι θα τυπώσεις από την sfPront from sd το λέει και είναι κάτω κάτω στο πρώτο μενού

Το σωστό είναι το cura η διαφορά είναι στη ταχύτητα εκτύπωσης και στο ύψος κάθε επιπέδου


****** Και γιατί να βάλεις ένα δύσκολο κομμάτι αφού δεν έχεις ξεκινήσει ακόμα
Βάλε κάτι απλό 
Αν τυπώσει το απλό θα τυπώνει και το δυσκολο

----------


## misterno

Τελικά δεν ξέρω τι έφταιγε αλλά το cura ultimaker, κάνει παπάδες. Αν μπορούσα να στείλω και μέσα από θύρα USB, θα ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Δείτε φωτογραφία με CURA Vs Simplify3d. Η διαφορά υπέρ cura είναι εμφανής.1653675420622.jpg

----------


## aris285

Μπορείς να τυπώσεις μέσω USB με το cura.
Σύνδεσε τον εκτυπωτή και θα τον δει αυτόματα. Μπωρει να πάρει ένα λεπτό μέχρι να τον δει. Μετά  το slice επιλέγεις print via USB.

----------


## misterno

Τελικά τον είδε τον εκτυπωτή μέσα από την θύρα USB. Τώρα αν εκτυπώνει χωρίς τα προβλήματα του simplify3d, θα είναι το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## misterno

Επανέρχομαι με μια ερώτηση για τις ρυθμίσεις του cura. Βάζω να εκτυπώσει ένα αρχείο stl για τεστ ρύθμισης ύψους Ζ και ενώ στην οθόνη το δείχνει κανονικά, στο τραπέζι τυπώνει μέχρι εκεί που δείχνει η φωτο. Που μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω ώστε να το τυπωνει σωστά;1653764949113.jpg

----------


## aris285

Θα πας στο manage printers του cura και θα του δώσεις τις σωστές διαστάσεις του εκτυπωτή.

----------


## dant3

To cura εχει profiles ετοιμα που εκτυπωνουν αρκετα καλα.
Απο την αλλη το Simplify3d θελει στησιμο οποτε αν δε ξερεις τι κανεις δε προκειται να βγαλει κατι αξιολογο.
Οποτε ξεκινα με το Cura και θα μαθεις αλλαζοντας πραγματα στη πορεια.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Τελικά δεν ξέρω τι έφταιγε αλλά το cura ultimaker, κάνει παπάδες. Αν μπορούσα να στείλω και μέσα από θύρα USB, θα ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
> Δείτε φωτογραφία με CURA Vs Simplify3d. *Η διαφορά υπέρ cura είναι εμφανής*.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85571



Προφανώς δεν έχεις κάνει σωστές ρυθμίσεις στο Simplify3d γι αυτό.
Το Simplify3d είναι άριστο!!

----------


## misterno

> Προφανώς δεν έχεις κάνει σωστές ρυθμίσεις στο Simplify3d γι αυτό.
> Το Simplify3d είναι άριστο!!



Αν μου πεις και πως θα σταματήσω το ενοχλητικό σταμάτημα μεταξύ των εκτυπώσεων layers που κάνει, τότε θα μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω άνετα.
Κατά τα άλλα, ένας θόρυβος και τρέμουλο που έβγαζε κατά την κίνηση στον άξονα Χ, το περιόρισα κατά πολύ, αλλάζοντας το πλακετάκι Α4988. Επίσης ρύθμισα και το τριμεράκι του και τώρα έγινε πολύ πιο ήσυχο. Αν λύσουμε και το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα τότε θα έχω τελειώσει με το πρόβλημα και θα μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με κάποιες εκτυπώσει που έχω κατά νου.
Ερώτηση: ABS filament μπορώ να εκτυπώσω με αυτόν τον εκτυπωτή; Αν ναι, με ποιο τρόπο;

----------


## aris285

ΑΒS μονο σε κλειστο θαλαμο με θερμανση. με ανοιχτο ετυπωτη μονο κανενα πολυ μικρο αντικημενο.
Εγω δουλευω PETG που εχει παρομιες ιδιοτητες και τυπωνεται ανετα σε ανοιχτο εκτυπωτη.

----------


## misterno

Ειδα κάτι βιντάκια για χρήση PETG και παράγγειλα ένα καρούλι γιατί θέλω μια σκληρότητα στα εξαρτήματα που θα κάνω. Γνωρίζετε να μου δώσετε ρυθμίσεις για την σωστή διαχείριση του στο cura;

----------


## aris285

γενικως  20-30'C περισοτερο απο το pla στην κεφαλη, το heatbed στους 70'C περιπου και ταχυτητα την μιση σε σχεση με το PLA. Αυτα για αρχη και τα υπολιπα θα τα βρεις παιζοντας.

----------


## Gaou

παμε για εναν ακόμα... ! η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία στις κατασκευές μου ειναι ότι δεν θέλω να κόβω τα precious. ετσι αναγκάζομαι να προσαρμόζω όποια κατασκευή στα σκουπίδια μου, πραγμα που με αναγκάζει σε πισωγυρίσματα....

εδω ξεκίνησα με ενα τραπέζι που ειχα έτοιμο απο εναν rpp mendel και βέργες οι οποίες κόπηκαν ακριβώς στην μέση εκτός της μαύρης στην κορυφή που δεν κοπηκε καθόλου.
Ραβε ξύλωνε λοιπόν προκειμενου να βρουμε θέση για τους κοχλίες του Ζ

----------


## dant3

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω εναν Sapphire Plus εκτυπωτη. Αυτος έχει MKS Robin Nano v1.2 μητρική και 5 TMC 2225 stepper drivers. Είναι ίδιοι με τον 2208 αυτοι.
Επειδη έχουν γνωστό πρόβλημα με το Linear Advance , το είχα απενεργοποιημένο, αλλά αποφάσισα μιας και ειναι μικρό και το κόστος να πάρω έναν 2209 v2 (συγκεκριμένα αυτον) που υποστηρίζει κανονικά Linear Advance και να τον χρησιμοποιήσω στον Extruder.
Αντικαθιστώ λοιπον το 2225 του extruder με το 2209 ,αλλάζω στο firmware το είδος του stepper driver ,κάνω calibration των steps και όταν του ζηταω 100 χιλιοστά βγάζει όντως τοσο, αλλά όταν πάω να εκτυπωσω κύβο για δοκιμή τα κανει όλα χάλια.
Φαίνεται να βγάζει υπερβολικό υλικό και μπουκώνει η εκτύπωση και σε κάποια φάση σκαλωνει στο hotend οπως κινείται και ξεκολλαει η εκτυπωση. Φυσικα μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη φαινεται οπως αυτο που χτιζεται ειναι οπτικα κακο.Επίσης στα retractions ο extruder χτυπιεται ολος.
Τι αλλο χρειαζεται να αλλαξω;
Να σημειωσω οτι ειναι σε standalone ολα. Να χρειαζεται να πειραξω τιποτα jumperακια της μητρικης η κατι αλλο στο stepper driver;
Εαν βαλω πανω το 2225 εκτυπωνει μια χαρα.
Για slicer εχω cura και δεν αλλαζω τιποτα σε ρυθμισεις σε σχεση με οταν χρησιμοποιω το 2225, οποτε δεν ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων εκει.

----------

